# We continue to see some very positive trends in America



## P@triot

While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.

But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.


----------



## candycorn

*I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *

*It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*

*It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *

*It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*

*She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*

*The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*

*EPA regulations will be strengthened*

*Business regs will be strengthened*

*Happy days are here again!!!*

**


----------



## there4eyeM

America is still full of potential. I'm afraid that's about as optimistic as I can be.


----------



## BULLDOG

Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.


----------



## Timmy

Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


Just what we need. A bunch of indoctrinated whining sissies in search of safe spaces.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.


Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford. It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months. It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over. She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity. EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened Happy days are here again!!!



Bwahahaha! We're supposed to believe that your excited about Donald Trump being president? You've have had melt down after melt down about him in other threads. What is with your disingenuous claims and false bravado? Just attempting to be a troll? Desperate for my attention again? 

By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office. So you just contradicted your own positions (as usual)


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.



Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.


----------



## Norman

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford. It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months. It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over. She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity. EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened Happy days are here again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! We're supposed to believe that your excited about Donald Trump being president? You've have had melt down after melt down about him in other threads. What is with your disingenuous claims and false bravado? Just attempting to be a troll? Desperate for my attention again?
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office. So you just contradicted your own positions (as usual)
Click to expand...


I don't think she can pronounce or acknowledge "TRUMP 2016". Common feature among the liberals:


The EPA and business regulations will be decreased to sensible (and smart) levels, and prosperity returned to America. Regressive liberal's worst fear is to see prosperous America.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


Once again the uninformed libtards display their extraordinary ignorance. Why do you people speak like experts on topics you literally know *nothing* about. Here are the *facts* you _ignorant_ libtard (and I have citations to back it up).

“The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”

How about next time you just keep your mouth shut when you don't know what you're talking about? That's what normal, rational people do anyway.


Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks.  This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford. It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months. It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over. She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity. EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened Happy days are here again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! We're supposed to believe that your excited about Donald Trump being president? You've have had melt down after melt down about him in other threads. What is with your disingenuous claims and false bravado? Just attempting to be a troll? Desperate for my attention again?
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office. So you just contradicted your own positions (as usual)
Click to expand...


Yeah, and we all believe Drumpf!!!


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to *hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence.* The core values of the liberal ideology.
Click to expand...


Sums up your values pretty nicely.


----------



## P@triot

Norman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford. It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months. It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over. She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity. EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened Happy days are here again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! We're supposed to believe that your excited about Donald Trump being president? You've have had melt down after melt down about him in other threads. What is with your disingenuous claims and false bravado? Just attempting to be a troll? Desperate for my attention again?
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office. So you just contradicted your own positions (as usual)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she can pronounce or acknowledge "TRUMP 2016". Common feature among the liberals:
Click to expand...

OMG...I can't thank you enough for posting that. It's perfectly summarizes that fragile psyche of the ignorant liberal. Cornhole is _definitely_ a "safe space" libtard...


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to *hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence.* The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sums up your values pretty nicely.
Click to expand...

Yes...teach my children to *hate* liberals and their core values (ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence) absolutely sums up my values.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
Click to expand...



I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
Click to expand...



You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
Click to expand...


OMG....your ignorance is not only astounding....but it knows no bounds. For starters - who gets to decide for society what a child (and I quote) "actually needs to be taught to know how to be functioning adults"? You - the undisputed _king_ of ignorance? You don't need to decide for anyone else's children what they do or do not need to know. You can't even function on a message board without embarrassing yourself.

Second, the state requirements for homeschooling are exactly the same as they are for public schooling. Same materials. Same standardized testing. Same requirements. The fact that you don't even know that much shows that you have no business even commenting on this topic.

Third and finally - here are the facts that really shows how much you don't know:

“*A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams. Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students*”

Gee bulldog....higher GPA's? 72 points higher on SAT exams? Sounds to me like they are learning everything they need and then some. Also sounds to me like you don't have a clue what you are talking about. But...that is typical for you. Incidentally, Wayne Allyn Root's daughter Dakota turned down Yale to attend Harvard. Yeah - just one of many homeschooled students who reject offers from Ivy League schools because they are so well educated. _Oops_.... Just a word of advice - you might want to quit now on this issue. I can go all day with volumes and volumes of data. All of it points to exponentially better results. Higher test scores. Higher GPA's. More involved in their communities. You'll just look like a bigger fool the more you try to go with your false narrative.

Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
Click to expand...


If they are anti-liberal....they will survive and prosper in the world. Liberalism is the creed of failure. If you reject failure and it's core values (racism, socialism, sloth, selfishness, greed, etc) you'll do very well in life.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....your ignorance is not only astounding....but it knows no bounds. For starters - who gets to decide for society what a child (and I quote) "actually needs to be taught to know how to be functioning adults"? You - the undisputed _king_ of ignorance? You don't need to decide for anyone else's children what they do or do not need to know. You can't even function on a message board without embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Second, the state requirements for homeschooling are exactly the same as they are for public schooling. Same materials. Same standardized testing. Same requirements. The fact that you don't even know that much shows that you have no business even commenting on this topic.
> 
> Third and finally - here are the facts that really shows how much you don't know:
> 
> “*A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams. Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students*”
> 
> Gee bulldog....higher GPA's? 72 points higher on SAT exams? Sounds to me like they are learning everything they need and then some. Also sounds to me like you don't have a clue what you are talking about. But...that is typical for you. Incidentally, Wayne Allyn Root's daughter Dakota turned down Yale to attend Harvard. Yeah - just one of many homeschooled students who reject offers from Ivy League schools because they are so well educated. _Oops_.... Just a word of advice - you might want to quit now on this issue. I can go all day with volumes and volumes of data. All of it points to exponentially better results. Higher test scores. Higher GPA's. More involved in their communities. You'll just look like a bigger fool the more you try to go with your false narrative.
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
Click to expand...




*There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*

The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
*Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers*
www.*texas*unschoolers.com/resources/*texas*-*homeschool*-*laws

There are no required inspections of the curriculum. The parent's are responsible for determining if the  few requirements listed are met.  There is no agency assigned that task. There are no required tests to determine the level or even the existence of any education. The test scores you reference only represent the very few who actually take college entrance exams. The vast majority never intend to attend college, and are not subject to those tests.*


----------



## pwjohn

Nothing but hogwash on the board today!

I'll check back later


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
Click to expand...


Translation : NERDS!!!!

These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are anti-liberal....they will survive and prosper in the world. Liberalism is the creed of failure. If you reject failure and it's core values (racism, socialism, sloth, selfishness, greed, etc) you'll do very well in life.
Click to expand...



Even if they are illiterate?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....your ignorance is not only astounding....but it knows no bounds. For starters - who gets to decide for society what a child (and I quote) "actually needs to be taught to know how to be functioning adults"? You - the undisputed _king_ of ignorance? You don't need to decide for anyone else's children what they do or do not need to know. You can't even function on a message board without embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Second, the state requirements for homeschooling are exactly the same as they are for public schooling. Same materials. Same standardized testing. Same requirements. The fact that you don't even know that much shows that you have no business even commenting on this topic.
> 
> Third and finally - here are the facts that really shows how much you don't know:
> 
> “*A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams. Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students*”
> 
> Gee bulldog....higher GPA's? 72 points higher on SAT exams? Sounds to me like they are learning everything they need and then some. Also sounds to me like you don't have a clue what you are talking about. But...that is typical for you. Incidentally, Wayne Allyn Root's daughter Dakota turned down Yale to attend Harvard. Yeah - just one of many homeschooled students who reject offers from Ivy League schools because they are so well educated. _Oops_.... Just a word of advice - you might want to quit now on this issue. I can go all day with volumes and volumes of data. All of it points to exponentially better results. Higher test scores. Higher GPA's. More involved in their communities. You'll just look like a bigger fool the more you try to go with your false narrative.
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers*
> www.*texas*unschoolers.com/resources/*texas*-*homeschool*-*laws
> 
> There are no required inspections of the curriculum. The parent's are responsible for determining if the  few requirements listed are met.  There is no agency assigned that task. There are no required tests to determine the level or even the existence of any education. The test scores you reference only represent the very few who actually take college entrance exams. The vast majority never intend to attend college, and are not subject to those tests.*
Click to expand...


Well...if that is true for the state of Texas...the only thing I can say is - good for them. The parent should have full control over what their children learn. I can tell you that is not the case in most states. Most states require the exact same curriculum and test that is done in public schools. The difference is that the child gets 1-on-1 attention, can speed up or slow down based on their particular aptitude with a subject, and can be largely shielded from the indoctrination efforts.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
Click to expand...

Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?

Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are anti-liberal....they will survive and prosper in the world. Liberalism is the creed of failure. If you reject failure and it's core values (racism, socialism, sloth, selfishness, greed, etc) you'll do very well in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if they are illiterate?
Click to expand...

Yeah. Why? A child officially becomes an adult at 18 in this country. At that point, they are free to make any decision they want about their future. If they feel they are "illiterate" - they can immediately begin a quality education path for themselves. Learning doesn't stop when you're 18. Or were you not aware of that?


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to *hate libruls* is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are anti-liberal....they will survive and prosper in the world. Liberalism is the creed of failure. If you reject failure and it's core values (racism, socialism, sloth, selfishness, greed, etc) you'll do very well in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if they are illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Why? A child officially becomes an adult at 18 in this country. At that point, they are free to make any decision they want about their future. If they feel they are "illiterate" - they can immediately begin a quality education path for themselves. Learning doesn't stop when you're 18. Or were you not aware of that?
Click to expand...



So delaying any real education until they are 18 and have been raised in a dumber is better attitude  is better in your opinion. You are an idiot, and know nothing about virtually anything.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.
Click to expand...


Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they are anti-liberal....they will survive and prosper in the world. Liberalism is the creed of failure. If you reject failure and it's core values (racism, socialism, sloth, selfishness, greed, etc) you'll do very well in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if they are illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Why? A child officially becomes an adult at 18 in this country. At that point, they are free to make any decision they want about their future. If they feel they are "illiterate" - they can immediately begin a quality education path for themselves. Learning doesn't stop when you're 18. Or were you not aware of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So delaying any real education until they are 18 and have been raised in a dumber is better attitude  is better in your opinion. You are an idiot, and know nothing about virtually anything.
Click to expand...

Who said "dumber is better" other than your fellow libtard Timothy above? You're just pissed off over the realization that your indoctrination dreams are crashing hard.

Who gives a shit if a person starts what you call "real education" (and how the fuck would an ignorant red neck like yourself even know what a "real education" is) when they are 6 or when they are 18? What's the rush? Will someone die if they don't start "real education" until they are 18? Nope. Not at all. Hell, there aren't many jobs out there anyway thanks to Obama and the Dumbocrats implementing failed liberal socialist polices. At least pursuing education at 18 will give them something constructive to do.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
Click to expand...


Private schooled and home schooled children will be the leaders while public educated children will be nothing but indoctrinated loons


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in *church and politics*?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
Click to expand...


You mean Harvard-educated and wildly successful Ted Cruz? Gasp! Who would want that? Who would want a child to be Ivy League educated and successful?

Typical libtard. Timothy would rather have kids involved in gangs and drugs so that they are dependent on the government and likely to vote Dumbocrat.


----------



## HenryBHough

candycorn said:


> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **



*Preceding paid political.*

George Soros for President Committee, Candice B. Corny, Commissar.​


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are anti-liberal....they will survive and prosper in the world. Liberalism is the creed of failure. If you reject failure and it's core values (racism, socialism, sloth, selfishness, greed, etc) you'll do very well in life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even if they are illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. Why? A child officially becomes an adult at 18 in this country. At that point, they are free to make any decision they want about their future. If they feel they are "illiterate" - they can immediately begin a quality education path for themselves. Learning doesn't stop when you're 18. Or were you not aware of that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So delaying any real education until they are 18 and have been raised in a dumber is better attitude  is better in your opinion. You are an idiot, and know nothing about virtually anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said "dumber is better" other than your fellow libtard Timothy above? You're just pissed off over the realization that your indoctrination dreams are crashing hard.
> 
> Who gives a shit if a person starts what you call "real education" (and how the fuck would an ignorant red neck like yourself even know what a "real education" is) when they are 6 or when they are 18? What's the rush? Will someone die if they don't start "real education" until they are 18? Nope. Not at all. Hell, there aren't many jobs out there anyway thanks to Obama and the Dumbocrats implementing failed liberal socialist polices. At least pursuing education at 18 will give them something constructive to do.
Click to expand...



I'm not going to argue the advantage of a child beginning their education at an earlier age. If you are too stupid to understand that advantage, you are to stupid to discuss anything.


----------



## BlackAsCoal

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.



Yes, the trends look good.

Right-wingers have lost on just about every social issue they care about. Great news.

As US demographics continue to change, republicans will probably be locked out of the White House for many years to come. Great news.

With republicans locked out of the White House, they will not have the ability to affect the Supreme Court. Wonderful news.

Thanks for reminding us of the coming brighter days. :0)


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in *church and politics*?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Harvard-educated and wildly successful Ted Cruz? Gasp! Who would want that? Who would want a child to be Ivy League educated and successful?
> 
> Typical libtard. Timothy would rather have kids involved in gangs and drugs so that they are dependent on the government and likely to vote Dumbocrat.
Click to expand...


But I thought righties didn't like the Ivy crowd ?

And yeah ted Cruz is a great example .  Everyone in congress hates him!   That's a job where people skills matter more than book smarts . 

When you look around at the bigs in business , gov, industry , are any of them home schooled alumni ?

Teachers have to get masters degrees,  but you prefer some stay at hom mom to do the trick ?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


Most home schooled kids would outmatch you in a contest of wits


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Teachers have to get masters degrees



More misinformation from the queen of misinformation... 

(Psst.....I never met a teacher with a master's degree. College professor's have to have a master's degree. Not teachers).


----------



## SwimExpert

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .



As opposed to the 90% of the rest of the population who are socially clueless?


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Teachers have to get masters degrees,  but you prefer some stay at hom mom to do the trick ?



Well....considering "teachers" produce uneducated people like you, while "stay at home mom's" produce students with higher SAT's, higher GPA's, and more socially responsible - _yes_. I'd say unquestionably I'll take the stay at home mom over the master's degree person.

Leave it to a libtard to value pedigree over results


----------



## Timmy

Skull Pilot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Most home schooled kids would outmatch you in a contest of wits
Click to expand...


And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court.

Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Teachers have to get masters degrees,  but you prefer some stay at hom mom to do the trick ?



Typical sexist libtard. Not only insulting and under valuing the "stay at home mom" but even assuming it's a stay at home mom to begin with. Couldn't possibly be a stay at home dad. Or a grandparent (as is the case with a former executive I worked for - whose wife homeschool's their grandchildren). Nope. The libtard immediately assumes it's a woman who must be staying at home. The 150 year Dumbocrat War on Women continues.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.



Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world. 

Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers have to get masters degrees,  but you prefer some stay at hom mom to do the trick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexist libtard. Not only insulting and under valuing the "stay at home mom" but even assuming it's a stay at home mom to begin with. Couldn't possibly be a stay at home dad. Or a grandparent (as is the case with a former executive I worked for - whose wife homeschool's their grandchildren). Nope. The libtard immediately assumes it's a woman who must be staying at home. The 150 year Dumbocrat War on Women continues.
Click to expand...


This from the guy generalizing teacher Unions and public schools ??


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> And yeah ted Cruz is a great example .  Everyone in congress hates him!   That's a job where people skills matter more than book smarts .



Well he must have some serious people skills. First of all, he got elected to Congress. Second, he finished second for the Republican nominee for President. Do you think at all before posting? Do you have _any_ idea how dumb you look?


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers have to get masters degrees,  but you prefer some stay at hom mom to do the trick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexist libtard. Not only insulting and under valuing the "stay at home mom" but even assuming it's a stay at home mom to begin with. Couldn't possibly be a stay at home dad. Or a grandparent (as is the case with a former executive I worked for - whose wife homeschool's their grandchildren). Nope. The libtard immediately assumes it's a woman who must be staying at home. The 150 year Dumbocrat War on Women continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy generalizing teacher Unions and public schools ??
Click to expand...

I'm not "generalizing" _anything_. I'm providing cold, hard facts. Public school results continue to plummet. Home school results continue to significantly out perform them. Now continue the Dumbocrat War on Women you sexist pig.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
Click to expand...


It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
Click to expand...

Who is "we"? I know I don't. I shit on the liberal parent who either has an abortion or, if they don't kill their baby, leaves it for the state to raise while they are off partying and getting high.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah ted Cruz is a great example .  Everyone in congress hates him!   That's a job where people skills matter more than book smarts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he must have some serious people skills. First of all, he got elected to Congress. Second, he finished second for the Republican nominee for President. Do you think at all before posting? Do you have _any_ idea how dumb you look?
Click to expand...


He got his ass beat by a slick talking reality star .  Lol!  Perfect example .  Mr Harvard , Mr super debate guy , mr Supreme Court level lawyer,  got his ass handed to him by some trash talking realtor .


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
Click to expand...

You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...
Click to expand...


It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .

It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah ted Cruz is a great example .  Everyone in congress hates him!   That's a job where people skills matter more than book smarts .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he must have some serious people skills. First of all, he got elected to Congress. Second, he finished second for the Republican nominee for President. Do you think at all before posting? Do you have _any_ idea how dumb you look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He got his ass beat by a slick talking reality star .  Lol!  Perfect example .  Mr Harvard , Mr super debate guy , mr Supreme Court level lawyer,  got his ass handed to him by some trash talking realtor .
Click to expand...

Um....apparently you are not aware that Donald Trump (though a complete and total asshole) is also an Ivy League graduate (Penn) where he earned a Master's Degree from the prestigious Wharton School of Business?

Also, the only reason Trump even won, is because libtards have no integrity. They show up for Republican primaries and vote for the candidate that they think will be the easiest for their libtard nominee to beat. The funny part is - it might very well have backfired in a big way this time. The person they hate the most and thought would be the easiest to beat might end up in the White House. _Oops_....

Oh...and by the way...Cruz was elected to Congress and finished second as the presidential nominee for his party. That is some _serious_ people skills. That was his first attempt and he finished second. Just think what the future holds for you. 8 years under Ted Cruz???


----------



## chikenwing

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.


When you read a post like this,you know the poster hasn't a clue,what they are yammering about.
Open mouth spread nonsense,thinks its clever.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .
> 
> It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.
Click to expand...

But people hire candidates that "talk trash on a basketball court" in your mind?


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court*. Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .
> 
> It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But people hire candidates that "talk trash on a basketball court" in your mind?
Click to expand...


Yep!  It's a life skill.  It's how trump got to be the GOP nominee .


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause _there_ is something to value. Something that will come in real handy in the real world.
> 
> Incidentally, something tells me you can't even dribble a basketball. Your lack of maturity is frightening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .
> 
> It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But people hire candidates that "talk trash on a basketball court" in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!  It's a life skill.  It's how trump got to be the GOP nominee .
Click to expand...

It's not a "life skill" junior. At all. I think we all see now why you are unemployed. And it's certainly not how Donald Trump got the nominee. That was the result of libtards voting in Republican primaries for the candidates they think will be the easiest for their candidate to beat. Because liberals know that Dumbocrats can't win clean elections. Poetic justice that you people mind end up with him as your president.


----------



## BULLDOG

chikenwing said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> When you read a post like this,you know the poster hasn't a clue,what they are yammering about.
> Open mouth spread nonsense,thinks its clever.
Click to expand...


I have more direct, hands on  knowledge about this subject than you will probably ever have.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> When you read a post like this,you know the poster hasn't a clue,what they are yammering about.
> Open mouth spread nonsense,thinks its clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more direct, hands on  knowledge about this subject than you will probably ever have.
Click to expand...

Your knowledge might be "direct" - but it isn't any good. You were wrong on just about everything you said.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> When you read a post like this,you know the poster hasn't a clue,what they are yammering about.
> Open mouth spread nonsense,thinks its clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more direct, hands on  knowledge about this subject than you will probably ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your knowledge might be "direct" - but it isn't any good. You were wrong on just about everything you said.
Click to expand...



Please point out and doccument what I was wrong about


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> When you read a post like this,you know the poster hasn't a clue,what they are yammering about.
> Open mouth spread nonsense,thinks its clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more direct, hands on  knowledge about this subject than you will probably ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your knowledge might be "direct" - but it isn't any good. You were wrong on just about everything you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please point out and doccument what I was wrong about
Click to expand...

In post #4 of this thread (on page #1) you ignorantly stated that a homeschooled child (and you - in typical libtard sexist fashion - used the pronoun _she_) would not be able to "identify letters in an alphabet" or "count change". Had to be an ignorant female right? Couldn't be a male? The Dumbocrat War on Women continues.

I then provided a slew of data about how homeschooled children score higher on SAT's, have higher GPA's, and are more likely to graduate college (among other things).

I have to wonder what kind of sad and pathetic person just makes stuff up. Pathetic. But that's sadly what we've come to expect from your side of the aisle.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an example of life experience .   Don't we all shit on today's overbearing , overprotective parents ??
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .
> 
> It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But people hire candidates that "talk trash on a basketball court" in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!  It's a life skill.  It's how trump got to be the GOP nominee .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a "life skill" junior. At all. I think we all see now why you are unemployed. And it's certainly not how Donald Trump got the nominee. That was the result of libtards voting in Republican primaries for the candidates they think will be the easiest for their candidate to beat. Because liberals know that Dumbocrats can't win clean elections. Poetic justice that you people mind end up with him as your president.
Click to expand...


I've been raking since I was 15.

You think the dems elected trump ?  What are you some kind of home schooled mental case ?


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seriously couldn't come up with a better example of "life experience" than "talking trash on a basketball court"? _Wow_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .
> 
> It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But people hire candidates that "talk trash on a basketball court" in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!  It's a life skill.  It's how trump got to be the GOP nominee .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a "life skill" junior. At all. I think we all see now why you are unemployed. And it's certainly not how Donald Trump got the nominee. That was the result of libtards voting in Republican primaries for the candidates they think will be the easiest for their candidate to beat. Because liberals know that Dumbocrats can't win clean elections. Poetic justice that you people mind end up with him as your president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been raking since I was 15.
> 
> You think the dems elected trump ?  What are you some kind of home schooled mental case ?
Click to expand...

And now that you're 16 you've moved up to shoveling sidewalks? Wow....big jump. Congrats. 

And yes....liberals were very proud about voting for Trump in exit polls. They were on tv bragging about being liberals and casting votes for Trump. But that's ok. I wouldn't expect you to be informed. You haven't been on any other issue.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It works because of its specificity .  Plus I was thinking about that Lebron James story .
> 
> It's great that home school kids tend to be good test takers .  But no one hires anyone without an interview .  Test scores be damned.
> 
> 
> 
> But people hire candidates that "talk trash on a basketball court" in your mind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep!  It's a life skill.  It's how trump got to be the GOP nominee .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a "life skill" junior. At all. I think we all see now why you are unemployed. And it's certainly not how Donald Trump got the nominee. That was the result of libtards voting in Republican primaries for the candidates they think will be the easiest for their candidate to beat. Because liberals know that Dumbocrats can't win clean elections. Poetic justice that you people mind end up with him as your president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been raking since I was 15.
> 
> You think the dems elected trump ?  What are you some kind of home schooled mental case ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now that you're 16 you've moved up to shoveling sidewalks? Wow....big jump. Congrats.
> 
> And yes....liberals were very proud about voting for Trump in exit polls. They were on tv bragging about being liberals and casting votes for Trump. But that's ok. I wouldn't expect you to be informed. You haven't been on any other issue.
Click to expand...


Even in closed states ?  Dems are switching parties by the thousands just to goof vote for trump ?


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> When you read a post like this,you know the poster hasn't a clue,what they are yammering about.
> Open mouth spread nonsense,thinks its clever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have more direct, hands on  knowledge about this subject than you will probably ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your knowledge might be "direct" - but it isn't any good. You were wrong on just about everything you said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please point out and doccument what I was wrong about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In post #4 of this thread (on page #1) you ignorantly stated that a homeschooled child (and you - in typical libtard sexist fashion - used the pronoun _she_) would not be able to "identify letters in an alphabet" or "count change". Had to be an ignorant female right? Couldn't be a male? The Dumbocrat War on Women continues.
> 
> I then provided a slew of data about how homeschooled children score higher on SAT's, have higher GPA's, and are more likely to graduate college (among other things).
> 
> I have to wonder what kind of sad and pathetic person just makes stuff up. Pathetic. But that's sadly what we've come to expect from your side of the aisle.
Click to expand...



That was a specific girl that I personally know, not some hypothetical kid.  We already discussed how the small amount of home schooled kids who actually took the SAT probably had parents that actually prepared them for college. Most don't do that. Unless they are applying for college, there is no reason or requirement to take that test.  I never said no parents were educated enough and concerned enough to see that their child got a good education. Only that many don't. There is nothing to make them educate their children adequately.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November. It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford. It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over. She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination. The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity. EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened



Anyone notice a difference between my post and Cornhole's post? Anyone?

My post is all things that happened. Cornhole's are all things she _wishes_. She _wishes_ that Hitlery would be president (incidentally - who the heck calls her "Rodham" any more??? This isn't 1992 - good God). She _wishes_ that the GOP would work to block the right to keep and bear arms. She _wishes_ that Obamacare wouldn't be repealed (even though Congress has voted to repeal it many times already).

It's the difference between reality and liberal idealism.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> That was a specific girl that I personally know, not some hypothetical kid.  We already discussed how the small amount of home schooled kids who actually took the SAT probably had parents that actually prepared them for college. Most don't do that. Unless they are applying for college, there is no reason or requirement to take that test.  I never said no parents were educated enough and concerned enough to see that their child got a good education. Only that many don't. *There is nothing to make them educate their children adequately*.



First of all - who are you to decide what equals "adequate"? Do you have any idea how arrogant that is? Second, even if you were right, who cares? Why are you so worried about other people's children? Worry about your own children. Mind your own business.

Oh wait. That's right. You're a socialist. You believe that everyone has to be prepared to provide for you. You _need_ a strong workforce so you have someone to mooch off of.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a specific girl that I personally know, not some hypothetical kid.  We already discussed how the small amount of home schooled kids who actually took the SAT probably had parents that actually prepared them for college. Most don't do that. Unless they are applying for college, there is no reason or requirement to take that test.  I never said no parents were educated enough and concerned enough to see that their child got a good education. Only that many don't. *There is nothing to make them educate their children adequately*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all - who are you to decide what equals "adequate"? Do you have any idea how arrogant that is? Second, even if you were right, who cares? Why are you so worried about other people's children? Worry about your own children. Mind your own business.
> 
> Oh wait. That's right. You're a socialist. You believe that everyone has to be prepared to provide for you. You _need_ a strong workforce so you have someone to mooch off of.
Click to expand...



It was my daughters half sisters. I couldn't do anything about it, because they weren't my kids, but as soon as my daughter turned 18, she started custody proceedings, and put them in school.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a specific girl that I personally know, not some hypothetical kid.  We already discussed how the small amount of home schooled kids who actually took the SAT probably had parents that actually prepared them for college. Most don't do that. Unless they are applying for college, there is no reason or requirement to take that test.  I never said no parents were educated enough and concerned enough to see that their child got a good education. Only that many don't. *There is nothing to make them educate their children adequately*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all - who are you to decide what equals "adequate"? Do you have any idea how arrogant that is? Second, even if you were right, who cares? Why are you so worried about other people's children? Worry about your own children. Mind your own business.
> 
> Oh wait. That's right. You're a socialist. You believe that everyone has to be prepared to provide for you. You _need_ a strong workforce so you have someone to mooch off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was my daughters half sisters. I couldn't do anything about it, because *they weren't my kids*, but as soon as my daughter turned 18, she started custody proceedings, and put them in school.
Click to expand...

Bingo! Ding-Ding-Ding-Ding!!! As I previously stated - worry about your own children (and maybe your grandchildren). Stop worrying about other people's children.

That's the entire problem with liberals. They are a bunch of oppressive busy-bodies. Your life will be a lot less stressful if you'd start minding your own business and not trying to force all of society to live their lives how _you_ want them to live it.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Timmy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Most home schooled kids would outmatch you in a contest of wits
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they would get schooled trying to trash talk in a pickup game on  the basketball court.
> 
> Somethings you just can't teach out of a textbook.
Click to expand...

Yeah because the most successful people aspire to nothing more than trash talking on a basketball court


----------



## P@triot

Bwahahahahaha!!!! Liberal lesbians rushing out in droves to buy firearms. Seems that libtards know what they won't admit: *more guns = morse security*. That being armed keeps people safe. Definitely another positive trend we are seeing in America!



Gun sales surge among gays, lesbians after Orlando shooting


----------



## SuperDemocrat

Even when government is within it's constitutional limits it doens't do it's task very well.  I give you the post office.


----------



## P@triot

Oh candycorn....


"We cannot continue to rely on our military in order to achieve the national security objectives we've set*.* We've *got to have a civilian national security force that's just as powerful, just as strong, just as well-funded*."

Seems even Barack Obama agrees that I need to have every single "military-grade" weapon that the U.S. military has in its arsenal. Bwahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## P@triot

You know the left has become really extreme when even liberal writers are saying they have become too radicalized....

Liberal Writer: ‘Senate Democrats Have Finally Put Me in the Position of Agreeing With the NRA. Nice Work, Folks.’


----------



## P@triot

Another good sign for America (and the result of conservatism as _always_) - cleaning up the devastating regulatory costs.

In many respects, the need for reform of regulation has never been greater. In the past seven years, the Obama administration has increased annual regulatory costs by $108 billion annually. Decades of command and control regimes have produced massive, ineffective, and unaccountable bureaucracies. And the nation’s primary environmental statutes are woefully outdated.

Now comes “A Better Way,” a series of reform proposals from a task force of House Republicans that incorporates many of the regulatory lessons of the past four decades.

As noted in the chapter on regulatory reform, “What federal agencies need more than anything else is some humility. At the very least, new and existing federal regulations can be modernized to inflict far less economic pain.”

Cleaning Up Environmental Regulation


----------



## P@triot

What a _great_ thing for the 2nd Amendment and the American people. Over 30,000 AR-15's sold in just _one_ week since the Orland night club shooting...

Gun Shop Sells 30,000 AR-15s in Week Following Orlando Attack


----------



## P@triot

What a _great_ trend to see in America!!! The youth of this country showing more intellect, more maturity, and more self-control than grown liberals. Despite the liberal agenda to promote promiscuity (especially among youth), our young people are making better decisions than ever before. I can't help but wonder if the huge increase in homeschooling is playing a part in this very positive trend in America...

“Teenagers have sex. Deal with it.” That was a dismissive statement by a blogger in 2012 who taught at Yale University’s School of Public Health. *Fortunately, teens did deal with it—by not having sex*. They seemed to have missed this flippant blog and ignored this careless advice from adults who should know better.

On June 9, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention released the new 2015 data from the most recent Youth Risk Behavior Survey, which updates what we know about youth and their engagement in health risk behaviors. The results show that *fewer teens are drinking than before, less are involved in physical fighting, and teen smoking hit its lowest level since the government began tracking it in 1991*. 

But the big news is the dramatic increase in the percentage of teens who have never had sex. Since 1991 (the first year the CDC began tracking youth risk behaviors), the percent of high school students who have never had sex has increased 28 percent. In real numbers, that means that *nearly 6 in 10 teens are making the healthiest choice by waiting for sex—the highest percent to date*.

Number of Teenagers Having Sex Has Dramatically Declined


----------



## P@triot

Nice to see NATO stepping up big after almost a decade of Obama's paralyzing fear of Putin and Russia. It's high time the world puts Putin in his place...

NATO Sends Clear Message to Putin


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I see ZERO positive trends in America. In fact i see the exact opposite. Just look at the two nominees. America has lost its collective mind.


----------



## xband

P@triot said:


> What a _great_ thing for the 2nd Amendment and the American people. Over 30,000 AR-15's sold in just _one_ week since the Orland night club shooting...
> 
> Gun Shop Sells 30,000 AR-15s in Week Following Orlando Attack


After the great snow blizzard in Ohio in the winter of 77-78 everyone bought snow plows. The great blizzard has not returned and snow plows are a dime a dozen.

edit: psychology experts call that a knee-jerk reaction


----------



## P@triot

Grampa Murked U said:


> I see ZERO positive trends in America. In fact i see the exact opposite. Just look at the two nominees. America has lost its collective mind.


Yes - we have two of the worst candidates in U.S. history. But did you even bother to read any of the links I posted? You really don't think it's a positive trend that America's youth are abstaining from sex in record numbers? If not - I have to ask - what the _hell_ is wrong with _you_?


----------



## P@triot

xband said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ thing for the 2nd Amendment and the American people. Over 30,000 AR-15's sold in just _one_ week since the Orland night club shooting...
> 
> Gun Shop Sells 30,000 AR-15s in Week Following Orlando Attack
> 
> 
> 
> After the great snow blizzard in Ohio in the winter of 77-78 everyone bought snow plows. The great blizzard has not returned and snow plows are a dime a dozen.
> 
> edit: psychology experts call that a knee-jerk reaction
Click to expand...

Who gives a shit what psychology "experts" call that? I call it an armed populace and a citizenry exercising their Constitutional rights. That's a great thing no matter how one attempts to spin it.


----------



## xband

P@triot said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ thing for the 2nd Amendment and the American people. Over 30,000 AR-15's sold in just _one_ week since the Orland night club shooting...
> 
> Gun Shop Sells 30,000 AR-15s in Week Following Orlando Attack
> 
> 
> 
> After the great snow blizzard in Ohio in the winter of 77-78 everyone bought snow plows. The great blizzard has not returned and snow plows are a dime a dozen.
> 
> edit: psychology experts call that a knee-jerk reaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit what psychology "experts" call that? I call it an armed populace and a citizenry exercising their Constitutional rights. That's a great thing no matter how one attempts to spin it.
Click to expand...


I was being sarcastic taking a stab at psychology experts.


----------



## xband

xband said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ thing for the 2nd Amendment and the American people. Over 30,000 AR-15's sold in just _one_ week since the Orland night club shooting...
> 
> Gun Shop Sells 30,000 AR-15s in Week Following Orlando Attack
> 
> 
> 
> After the great snow blizzard in Ohio in the winter of 77-78 everyone bought snow plows. The great blizzard has not returned and snow plows are a dime a dozen.
> 
> edit: psychology experts call that a knee-jerk reaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit what psychology "experts" call that? I call it an armed populace and a citizenry exercising their Constitutional rights. That's a great thing no matter how one attempts to spin it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic taking a stab at psychology experts.
Click to expand...


edit: told to me by an electrical engineer, an expert is a drip under pressure


----------



## xband

P@triot said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ thing for the 2nd Amendment and the American people. Over 30,000 AR-15's sold in just _one_ week since the Orland night club shooting...
> 
> Gun Shop Sells 30,000 AR-15s in Week Following Orlando Attack
> 
> 
> 
> After the great snow blizzard in Ohio in the winter of 77-78 everyone bought snow plows. The great blizzard has not returned and snow plows are a dime a dozen.
> 
> edit: psychology experts call that a knee-jerk reaction
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a shit what psychology "experts" call that? I call it an armed populace and a citizenry exercising their Constitutional rights. That's a great thing no matter how one attempts to spin it.
Click to expand...


Expert: Drip under pressure.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

P@triot said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see ZERO positive trends in America. In fact i see the exact opposite. Just look at the two nominees. America has lost its collective mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - we have two of the worst candidates in U.S. history. But did you even bother to read any of the links I posted? You really don't think it's a positive trend that America's youth are abstaining from sex in record numbers? If not - I have to ask - what the _hell_ is wrong with _you_?
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with me. Kids are using birth control when they fuck. That's fantastic but fairly irrelevant to the current shitty state the Liberals have driven us into.


----------



## xband

Grampa Murked U said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see ZERO positive trends in America. In fact i see the exact opposite. Just look at the two nominees. America has lost its collective mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - we have two of the worst candidates in U.S. history. But did you even bother to read any of the links I posted? You really don't think it's a positive trend that America's youth are abstaining from sex in record numbers? If not - I have to ask - what the _hell_ is wrong with _you_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with me. Kids are using birth control when they fuck. That's fantastic but fairly irrelevant to the current shitty state the Liberals have driven us into.
Click to expand...


However, you have to accept the inevitable and make the best out of a bad situation. Don't get riled up and always have contingency plans from plan A all the way to plan Z and all over again if necessary.


----------



## xband

xband said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see ZERO positive trends in America. In fact i see the exact opposite. Just look at the two nominees. America has lost its collective mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - we have two of the worst candidates in U.S. history. But did you even bother to read any of the links I posted? You really don't think it's a positive trend that America's youth are abstaining from sex in record numbers? If not - I have to ask - what the _hell_ is wrong with _you_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with me. Kids are using birth control when they fuck. That's fantastic but fairly irrelevant to the current shitty state the Liberals have driven us into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> However, you have to accept the inevitable and make the best out of a bad situation. Don't get riled up and always have contingency plans from plan A all the way to plan Z and all over again if necessary.
Click to expand...


edit: my black co-worker friend at the chicken feed plant put it a different way, "If that don't work we will try something else."


----------



## P@triot

Grampa Murked U said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see ZERO positive trends in America. In fact i see the exact opposite. Just look at the two nominees. America has lost its collective mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - we have two of the worst candidates in U.S. history. But did you even bother to read any of the links I posted? You really don't think it's a positive trend that America's youth are abstaining from sex in record numbers? If not - I have to ask - what the _hell_ is wrong with _you_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with me. Kids are using birth control when they fuck. That's fantastic but fairly irrelevant to the current shitty state the Liberals have driven us into.
Click to expand...

OMG....you really are a fucking idiot who doesn't bother to read _anything_. Our youth are *abstaining* in record numbers. Abstaining doesn't mean avoiding pregnancy genius. It means avoiding having sex altogether.


----------



## P@triot

Yet another positive trend. Here are members of the homosexual community getting armed, getting trained, and getting conceal carry permit classes.


----------



## initforme

When a common janitor wins the presidency then things will be looking up.  Keep lawyers and businessmen far away from the white house.  They are clueless.  Time for class division to get ramped up.


----------



## P@triot

This is outstanding work by Paul Ryan and the Republican-controlled Congress. Huge steps here in restoring Constitutional government and reining in the uncontrolled, run away executive branch.

First, “A Better Way” proposes legislation that would expedite lawsuits brought by either or both chambers of Congress against the administration for failing to execute the law.

A second proposal is aimed at reining in the hybrid “fourth branch” of government: federal agencies that function as quasi-independent executive, legislative, and judicial bodies. Ryan’s proposal would require courts to independently review an agency’s action (when it is challenged in an appropriate case or controversy) rather than defer to the agency’s judgment, and this would provide much needed oversight. Hopefully this reform also would encourage members of Congress to write clearer statutes and refrain from delegating wide-ranging authority to agencies like the Environmental Protection Agency and Federal Communications Commission.

A third proposal found in “A Better Way” would strengthen the Anti-Deficiency Act, which makes it a crime for a federal employee to spend funds without congressional authorization. Currently, violations of the Anti-Deficiency Act are punishable by suspensions, fines, or imprisonment (although actual prosecutions are extremely rare).

3 Ways Paul Ryan Is Looking to Curb Executive Overreach


----------



## P@triot

The libertarian movement is critical to restoring sanity and _balance_ to the political spectrum...

Could This Be the Year of the Libertarian?


----------



## P@triot

Another positive trend - trying to rid education of liberal indoctrination and replace it with the *facts*. If some students (as they inevitably will) want to reject a republic in favor of communism or whatever else, that's fine. They have every right to form their own views and opinions. But they should at least have the facts before forming those views.

Gov. Nikki Haley, a Republican, signed a South Carolina House bill into law that implements the study of U.S. founding documents into the state’s public high schools.

The South Carolina *Founding Principles Act* *requires the study of the United States Constitution, the Federalist Papers, and “the structure of the government and the role of separation of powers and the freedoms guaranteed by the Bill of Rights”* to be added into statewide social studies programs.

SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools


----------



## SwimExpert

P@triot said:


> Another positive trend - trying to rid education of liberal indoctrination and replace it with the *facts*. If some students (as they inevitably will) want to reject a republic in favor of communism or whatever else, that's fine. They have every right to form their own views and opinions. But they should at least have the facts before forming those views.
> 
> Gov. Nikki Haley, a Republican, signed a South Carolina House bill into law that implements the study of U.S. founding documents into the state’s public high schools.
> 
> The South Carolina *Founding Principles Act* *requires the study of the United States Constitution, the Federalist Papers, and “the structure of the government and the role of separation of powers and the freedoms guaranteed by the Bill of Rights”* to be added into statewide social studies programs.
> 
> SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools



They weren't a part of the curriculum already?  South Carolina schools really must suck ass.


----------



## P@triot

Here is another very positive trend. Yet another _strong_ true conservative running for the U.S. Senate. Just watch and see the fierce racism that emerges from the ugly liberals as he runs his campaign...


Colorado Conservative Darryl Glenn Endorsed by Ted Cruz for U.S. Senate


----------



## JBond

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Another positive trend - trying to rid education of liberal indoctrination and replace it with the *facts*. If some students (as they inevitably will) want to reject a republic in favor of communism or whatever else, that's fine. They have every right to form their own views and opinions. But they should at least have the facts before forming those views.
> 
> Gov. Nikki Haley, a Republican, signed a South Carolina House bill into law that implements the study of U.S. founding documents into the state’s public high schools.
> 
> The South Carolina *Founding Principles Act* *requires the study of the United States Constitution, the Federalist Papers, and “the structure of the government and the role of separation of powers and the freedoms guaranteed by the Bill of Rights”* to be added into statewide social studies programs.
> 
> SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools





A law shouldn't be required to include documents that should already be a part of instruction.


----------



## Unkotare

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .




Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another positive trend - trying to rid education of liberal indoctrination and replace it with the *facts*. If some students (as they inevitably will) want to reject a republic in favor of communism or whatever else, that's fine. They have every right to form their own views and opinions. But they should at least have the facts before forming those views.
> 
> Gov. Nikki Haley, a Republican, signed a South Carolina House bill into law that implements the study of U.S. founding documents into the state’s public high schools.
> 
> The South Carolina *Founding Principles Act* *requires the study of the United States Constitution, the Federalist Papers, and “the structure of the government and the role of separation of powers and the freedoms guaranteed by the Bill of Rights”* to be added into statewide social studies programs.
> 
> SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A law shouldn't be required to include documents that should already be a part of instruction.
Click to expand...

No argument there brother. But that's the sad reality that we've found ourselves in. So if it takes a law to restore what should be the absolute minimum basics, so be it. As long as it gets done.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
Click to expand...

On his paralyzing fear that a nation of youth that have not been indoctrinated will no longer continue his government gravy train.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Unkotare said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
Click to expand...


Timmy's an ignoramus.  That's pretty much all there is to it.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another positive trend - trying to rid education of liberal indoctrination and replace it with the *facts*. If some students (as they inevitably will) want to reject a republic in favor of communism or whatever else, that's fine. They have every right to form their own views and opinions. But they should at least have the facts before forming those views.
> 
> Gov. Nikki Haley, a Republican, signed a South Carolina House bill into law that implements the study of U.S. founding documents into the state’s public high schools.
> 
> The South Carolina *Founding Principles Act* *requires the study of the United States Constitution, the Federalist Papers, and “the structure of the government and the role of separation of powers and the freedoms guaranteed by the Bill of Rights”* to be added into statewide social studies programs.
> 
> SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A law shouldn't be required to include documents that should already be a part of instruction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No argument there brother. But that's the sad reality that we've found ourselves in. ...
Click to expand...



Most History classes I'm familiar with include this essential information and study of the primary sources.


----------



## Timmy

JBond said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
Click to expand...


I went to catholic school, jerk ass!


----------



## Timmy

Unkotare said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
Click to expand...


Same base that allows people to shit all over our current school system.


----------



## Unkotare

Timmy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same base that allows people to shit all over our current school system.
Click to expand...



Be more specific.


----------



## JBond

Timmy said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to catholic school, jerk ass!
Click to expand...

 I bet you got along well with Father Handsy.


----------



## JBond

Timmy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same base that allows people to shit all over our current school system.
Click to expand...

In a great many areas, particularly those run by democrats, the public school system suck. Got to recognize the problem before you can fix it.


----------



## Timmy

Unkotare said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same base that allows people to shit all over our current school system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be more specific.
Click to expand...


How about every thread about education?  Funny how we can generalize that "public schools have failed", but generalize home school folks and everyone gets the vapors.


----------



## Unkotare

Timmy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon what do you base such a bigoted statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same base that allows people to shit all over our current school system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Be more specific.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about every thread about education?  Funny how we can generalize that "public schools have failed",
Click to expand...




That's not what I asked you.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> How about every thread about education?  Funny how we can generalize that "public schools have failed", but generalize home school folks and everyone gets the vapors.



Well...since we have indisputable data on the failures of public school and indisputable data on the overwhelming success of homeschooling - it only makes sense that "everyone would get the vapors" when you outrageously claim the exact _opposite_.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about every thread about education?  Funny how we can generalize that "public schools have failed", but generalize home school folks and everyone gets the vapors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...since we have indisputable data on the failures of public school and indisputable data on the overwhelming success of homeschooling - it only makes sense that "everyone would get the vapors" when you outrageously claim the exact _opposite_.
Click to expand...


What data ? The homies are good at standardized tests ?   How does that disprove that they ain't a bunch of misfit nerds ?

And where is this "indisputed data " about public schools ?


----------



## Unkotare

Timmy said:


> ...  How does that disprove that they ain't a bunch of misfit nerds ?....




You haven't even tried to prove they are, you illogical dope.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about every thread about education?  Funny how we can generalize that "public schools have failed", but generalize home school folks and everyone gets the vapors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...since we have indisputable data on the failures of public school and indisputable data on the overwhelming success of homeschooling - it only makes sense that "everyone would get the vapors" when you outrageously claim the exact _opposite_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What data ? The homies are good at standardized tests ?   How does that disprove that they ain't a bunch of misfit nerds ?
> 
> And where is this "indisputed data " about public schools ?
Click to expand...

What data? How about the fact that they have a higher GPA than public school students? How about the fact that they are more likely to attend college and more likely to graduate? How about the fact that they score higher on SAT's?

The bottom line - you have no idea what you are talking about and it shows.


----------



## P@triot

Yet another positive trend. Even leaders of other nations (including Europe which tends to be quite liberal) are rejecting the _extreme_ radical form of liberalism by American liberals...

“The West has pussyfooted around with these issues,” Blair wrote. “These groups don’t play by liberal rules and we can’t either.”

Revealed: What Then-British PM Tony Blair Told President George W. Bush in Private Note Hours After 9/11


----------



## P@triot

This is definitely a positive trend - our #1 ally electing a conservative Prime Minister. Perhaps the rest of the world is waking up to the catastrophic failure that is the liberal ideology.

U.K.'s next prime minister, Theresa May, formidable like 'Iron Lady' Thatcher


----------



## P@triot

Definitely a positive trend for America that Ted Cruz is a heavy favorite in the future...

"Texas Sen. Ted Cruz galvanized millions of grassroots followers and is almost certain to be a front-runner four years from now should Donald Trump lose."

Even if Trump _wins_ I'd like to see Cruz challenge him in 2020. I just can't foresee a Trump presidency being popular. We are much better off with Ted Cruz in the Oval Office than Donald Trump.

Ted Cruz walks tightrope between Donald Trump and 2020 - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## initforme

When any school fails, the biggest cause is the parents kids and admin.  Most teachers are good but if they have incompetent admin and parents then results arent going to happen.  Pretty much common sense.


----------



## initforme

Cruz is unelectable, otherwise he would be the nominee.  I can vote for trump but i cannot ever support lyin ted.


----------



## P@triot

initforme said:


> Cruz is unelectable, otherwise he would be the nominee.  I can vote for trump but i cannot ever support lyin ted.


Well sure...you're a liberal. But we're talking about a nomination for the conservative party.

I'm sure I'm going to regret this but I have to ask out of sheer morbid curiosity: what exactly has Ted Cruz "lied" about? Are you not smart enough to realize that Donald Trump's entire campaign just targets their biggest challenger by putting 'lyin' in front of their name? First it was 'lyin' Marco. Then it became 'lyin Ted'. Now it's 'lyin' Hitlery.


----------



## P@triot

initforme said:


> When any school fails, the biggest cause is the parents kids and admin.  Most teachers are good but if they have incompetent admin and parents then results arent going to happen.  Pretty much common sense.


Most teachers are good. But the public school system has a miserable track record because it's been taken over by liberalism. The curriculum is absurd and doesn't even remotely prepare students for life. The teachers's union is greedy as hell and chews up _all_ of the budget for education. And of course, the very concept of the public school necessitates a "one size fits all" approach.

Like everything else it ever touched - liberalism has _destroyed _education.


----------



## P@triot

The most positive trend I could _possibly_ imagine for America. Out of the darkest of darkness - the DNC - which opened with the scandal that the Dumbocrat Party had rigged their elections and ensured a victory by Hitlery, continued with the worst form or propaganda, and ultimately ended with the infamous "Night of a 1,000 Victims", Americans around the world watched that idiot Khizr Khan pull out a Constitution (of which he has zero respect) and inspired them to get their own copy. Nothing could be better for this country than more and more Americans getting a copy of the U.S. Constitution and reading it.

*One good thing about Khizr Khan's DNC speech!*

A pocket version of the US constitution has become a bestseller on Amazon. The 52-page booklet printed by the National Center for Constitutional Studies sells for $1 (75p) and was in the Top 10 bestselling books on Amazon.com on Saturday afternoon. The site produces an hourly list of its bestsellers.

The constitution emerged as a bestseller days after the Muslim-American lawyer Khizr Khan, whose son was killed while serving in Iraq, flashed a pocket constitution and offered to lend it to the Republican presidential candidate, Donald Trump, during a speech at the Democratic national convention.

US constitution is Amazon bestseller after speech criticising Trump


----------



## P@triot

Definitely a positive trend to see someone who has been a _despicable_ *liar* for decades finally been thrown to the curb and face potential legal action. It's so nice to see her finally pay the piper...

Uh oh: Debbie Wasserman Schultz just got CRIMINALLY bad news... - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## P@triot

Maybe the best positive trend in America....conceal carry continues to expand.

Texas Senate Bill 11, allowing concealed handgun license holders 21 and older (or 18 if active military) to carry in campus buildings, was signed by Texas Gov. Greg Abbott, a Republican, in June 2015. The law went into effect Aug. 1 this year.


----------



## P@triot

A great win for decency in a very indecent left-wing state...

Conservatives Pull Off a California Religious Liberty Win


----------



## Uncensored2008

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.



So a home schooled 7 year old should know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change, even though a graduate from a government high school cannot?

I mean, that is WHY people home school.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


Da Comrade, only GLORIOUS state can make sure the subjects are trained in new think new speak.


----------



## Katzndogz

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


I know if an 8 year old is not regularly having sex with a teacher and using dope, what good are schools. 

The American public school system where high school graduates cannot so much as read a menu and cannot write their own name.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> ...
> 
> So a home schooled 7 year old should know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change, even though a graduate from a government high school cannot?...



They cannot?


----------



## Unkotare

Tipsycatlover said:


> ......
> 
> The American public school system where high school graduates cannot so much as read a menu and cannot write their own name.




Where did you earn your degree in hyperbole?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> They cannot?



Count change?

No.


----------



## Timmy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Da Comrade, only GLORIOUS state can make sure the subjects are trained in new think new speak.
Click to expand...


No . You can send them to private school if you like .

Public school Teachers are required to have advanced degrees and on going training .   But hey, they can easily be replaced by any old yokel who crapped out a kid!


----------



## Timmy

Tipsycatlover said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> I know if an 8 year old is not regularly having sex with a teacher and using dope, what good are schools.
> 
> The American public school system where high school graduates cannot so much as read a menu and cannot write their own name.
Click to expand...


You are a liar .


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cannot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Count change?
> 
> No.
Click to expand...



It is your belief that no 7 year olds in public schools can count change or recognize the letters of the alphabet? You realize that would put them in 1st or 2nd grade, right?


----------



## Unkotare

Timmy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Da Comrade, only GLORIOUS state can make sure the subjects are trained in new think new speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No . You can send them to private school if you like .
> 
> Public school Teachers are required to have advanced degrees and on going training .   But hey, they can easily be replaced by any old yokel who crapped out a kid!
Click to expand...



Were YOU "born," or were YOU "crapped out"? What factors led YOU to become such a socially clueless freak? Perhaps most significantly, how many home schooled people have you ever met that have caused you to develop such a hateful prejudice (other than your general tendency toward prejudice and illogic generally)?


----------



## P@triot

Another big win for religious _freedom_...

Texas Judge Victorious Over Atheist Group in Prayer Dispute


----------



## P@triot

Let's hope this trend continues nation wide. The U.S. _desperately_ needs it...

SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools


----------



## P@triot

This is _stunning_. If this trend keeps up - weak minded liberals will have no where to hide.

Sorry, student snowflakes: University of Chicago has no room for safe spaces


----------



## owebo

As a maker, I no longer hire people with public schooling....


----------



## P@triot

This may not be in the United States - but it is definitely a positive trend. Seems like people around the globe have grown tired of the failed liberal ideology that operates off of the premise that someone else can plan your life for you better than you can live your own life.

Liberland.org - About Liberland


----------



## hazlnut

The Alt Right becoming mainstream is horribly NOT positive.

We flushed those shits decade ago and they keep coming back up.


----------



## guno

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


retarding their children with christian nonsense, thus  making them both socially and intellectually retarded


----------



## P@triot

guno said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> retarding their children with christian nonsense, thus  making them both socially and intellectually retarded
Click to expand...

That's why homeschooled children kick the living shit out of liberal indoctrinated retards on GPA, standardized tests, graduating from college, and being involved in their community. Hateful little atheists like you who are so envious of people who have done better than them in life are pitiful.


----------



## BULLDOG

owebo said:


> As a maker, I no longer hire people with public schooling....



Just because you like reading about the cool projects in Make Magazine, doesn't mean you are a MAKER, and I doubt you will ever need to hire someone to help you sit on the bed in your parents basement and play with the internet.


----------



## owebo

BULLDOG said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a maker, I no longer hire people with public schooling....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you like reading about the cool projects in Make Magazine, doesn't mean you are a MAKER, and I doubt you will ever need to hire someone to help you sit on the bed in your parents basement and play with the internet.
Click to expand...

Awww....you're a taker....how precious.....


----------



## P@triot

Hopefully Google will come to their senses and follow suit here after it came to light this week that they are omitting trending search results with regards to Hitlery Clinton.

Facebook Reduces Role of Human Judgment in ‘Trending Topics’


----------



## P@triot

A very positive sign for America that a federal judge blocked this nonsense...

Federal court blocks Obama’s transgender-bathroom order


----------



## Markle

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
Click to expand...


Why is it that homeschooled children have higher SAT scores, higher acceptance into college?


----------



## Markle

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teachers have to get masters degrees,  but you prefer some stay at hom mom to do the trick ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical sexist libtard. Not only insulting and under valuing the "stay at home mom" but even assuming it's a stay at home mom to begin with. Couldn't possibly be a stay at home dad. Or a grandparent (as is the case with a former executive I worked for - whose wife homeschool's their grandchildren). Nope. The libtard immediately assumes it's a woman who must be staying at home. The 150 year Dumbocrat War on Women continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This from the guy generalizing teacher Unions and public schools ??
Click to expand...


Here is a quote from a Teacher's Union Official.  Says all that needs saying about teachers unions.  First step to better education in government schools?  Do away with teacher's unions and we move forward.

National Education Association General Counsel Bob Chanin stated in July 2009.

Chanin: *"It is not because we care about children. And it is not because we have a vision of a great public school for every child.* NEA and its affiliates are effective advocates because we have power. And we have power because there are more than 3.2 million people who are willing to pay us hundreds of millions of dollars in dues...."


Says it all, does it not?


----------



## Markle

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a specific girl that I personally know, not some hypothetical kid.  We already discussed how the small amount of home schooled kids who actually took the SAT probably had parents that actually prepared them for college. Most don't do that. Unless they are applying for college, there is no reason or requirement to take that test.  I never said no parents were educated enough and concerned enough to see that their child got a good education. Only that many don't. *There is nothing to make them educate their children adequately*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all - who are you to decide what equals "adequate"? Do you have any idea how arrogant that is? Second, even if you were right, who cares? Why are you so worried about other people's children? Worry about your own children. Mind your own business.
> 
> Oh wait. That's right. You're a socialist. You believe that everyone has to be prepared to provide for you. You _need_ a strong workforce so you have someone to mooch off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was my daughters half sisters. I couldn't do anything about it, because they weren't my kids, but as soon as my daughter turned 18, she started custody proceedings, and put them in school.
Click to expand...


SPECIFIC DIFFERENCES IN THE EDUCATIONAL OUTCOMES OF THOSE STUDENTS WHO ARE HOME SCHOOLED VS. STUDENTS IN A TRADITIONAL SCHOOL SETTING by Kathi Moreau 

SUBMITTED IN PARTIAL FULFILLMENT OF THE REQUIREMENTS FOR THE DEGREE OF MASTER OF ARTS IN EDUCATION AT NORTHERN MICHIGAN UNIVERSITY November 27, 2012

[...]

Your ignorance of the subject is not surprising.  Much of the time the ignorant are the ones most vocal.

A study by Cogan (2010) was conducted at a private university. It included 27 students who were homeschooled. These students were compared to their public schooled counterparts. The study looked at first-year GPA, fall-to-fall retention, and four-year graduation rates (Cogan, 2010). Although many students start college, this does not mean they finish and are successful. 

Due to changes within education and the growing number of students who are homeschooled, there is more assistance now than there used to be by test providers and colleges for students to be able to process the necessary paperwork to attend college and complete testing. Homeschoolers can take tests at public schools for the purpose of reporting the information to HOME SCHOOL VS. PUBLIC SCHOOLED 24 colleges. This is how it is determined that homeschooled kids typically score higher on these tests when compared to public schooled students (Aasen, 2010).With evidence that homeschooled students score higher on standardized tests, it is interesting to note that students’ socioeconomic status is not a factor. This is in direct contrast to students who are in public schools. *There are only about 50 percent of the homeschooled student’s parents who have attended college. However, approximately 75 percent of homeschooled students attend college. A staggering 50 percent of the public schooled counterparts drop out of school* (Chang et al., 2011). 
*
In addition, this study showed that homeschooled college students tested did better academically than public schooled students. Their test scores, namely ACT, GPA and graduation rates were equal or higher than public school students* (Cogan, 2010).

Read more:  https://www.nmu.edu/education/sites/DrupalEducation/files/UserFiles/Moreau_Kathi_MP.pdf


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Who are the kids winning the National Spelling Bee?  The homeschooled.


----------



## Markle

Timmy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Da Comrade, only GLORIOUS state can make sure the subjects are trained in new think new speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No . You can send them to private school if you like .
> 
> Public school Teachers are required to have advanced degrees and on going training .   But hey, they can easily be replaced by any old yokel who crapped out a kid!
Click to expand...


Then why are our public school's such underwhelming failures?

Simple, most school boards are run by far left Progressives.  Under their liberal guidance, schools no longer have discipline in the classroom.  The inmates run the asylum.  Student's cannot be disciplined, teachers are not able to fail students.  So the classroom must lag behind so the slackards don't get their feelings hurt.  Schools cannot throw out students who are unmanageable.  

Simply allow school choice, school vouchers and charter schools.


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Da Comrade, only GLORIOUS state can make sure the subjects are trained in new think new speak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No . You can send them to private school if you like .
> 
> Public school Teachers are required to have advanced degrees and on going training .   But hey, they can easily be replaced by any old yokel who crapped out a kid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why are our public school's such underwhelming failures?
> 
> ......schools no longer have discipline in the classroom.  The inmates run the asylum.  Student's cannot be disciplined, teachers are not able to fail students.  So the classroom must lag behind so the slackards don't get their feelings hurt.  Schools cannot throw out students who are unmanageable.
Click to expand...




This kind of comment reveals the ignorance behind so many discussions about education.


----------



## BULLDOG

Markle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that homeschooled children have higher SAT scores, higher acceptance into college?
Click to expand...



There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. The majority don't go on to college, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.


How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...

“A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.

Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.

The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”

Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.

Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l

Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?


----------



## BULLDOG

Markle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a specific girl that I personally know, not some hypothetical kid.  We already discussed how the small amount of home schooled kids who actually took the SAT probably had parents that actually prepared them for college. Most don't do that. Unless they are applying for college, there is no reason or requirement to take that test.  I never said no parents were educated enough and concerned enough to see that their child got a good education. Only that many don't. *There is nothing to make them educate their children adequately*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all - who are you to decide what equals "adequate"? Do you have any idea how arrogant that is? Second, even if you were right, who cares? Why are you so worried about other people's children? Worry about your own children. Mind your own business.
> 
> Oh wait. That's right. You're a socialist. You believe that everyone has to be prepared to provide for you. You _need_ a strong workforce so you have someone to mooch off of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was my daughters half sisters. I couldn't do anything about it, because they weren't my kids, but as soon as my daughter turned 18, she started custody proceedings, and put them in school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SPECIFIC DIFFERENCES IN THE EDUCATIONAL OUTCOMES OF THOSE STUDENTS WHO ARE HOME SCHOOLED VS. STUDENTS IN A TRADITIONAL SCHOOL SETTING by Kathi Moreau
> 
> SUBMITTED IN PARTIAL FULFILLMENT OF THE REQUIREMENTS FOR THE DEGREE OF MASTER OF ARTS IN EDUCATION AT NORTHERN MICHIGAN UNIVERSITY November 27, 2012
> 
> [...]
> 
> Your ignorance of the subject is not surprising.  Much of the time the ignorant are the ones most vocal.
> 
> A study by Cogan (2010) was conducted at a private university. It included 27 students who were homeschooled. These students were compared to their public schooled counterparts. The study looked at first-year GPA, fall-to-fall retention, and four-year graduation rates (Cogan, 2010). Although many students start college, this does not mean they finish and are successful.
> 
> Due to changes within education and the growing number of students who are homeschooled, there is more assistance now than there used to be by test providers and colleges for students to be able to process the necessary paperwork to attend college and complete testing. Homeschoolers can take tests at public schools for the purpose of reporting the information to HOME SCHOOL VS. PUBLIC SCHOOLED 24 colleges. This is how it is determined that homeschooled kids typically score higher on these tests when compared to public schooled students (Aasen, 2010).With evidence that homeschooled students score higher on standardized tests, it is interesting to note that students’ socioeconomic status is not a factor. This is in direct contrast to students who are in public schools. *There are only about 50 percent of the homeschooled student’s parents who have attended college. However, approximately 75 percent of homeschooled students attend college. A staggering 50 percent of the public schooled counterparts drop out of school* (Chang et al., 2011).
> *
> In addition, this study showed that homeschooled college students tested did better academically than public schooled students. Their test scores, namely ACT, GPA and graduation rates were equal or higher than public school students* (Cogan, 2010).
> 
> Read more:  https://www.nmu.edu/education/sites/DrupalEducation/files/UserFiles/Moreau_Kathi_MP.pdf
Click to expand...


You will note that those numbers are based on the ones who actually take the tests offered. About 75% of the ones who actually take the tests go on to college. The fact that they bother to take the test that is purely voluntary is an indication that education is a priority. I never said home schooling could not work for some children. Only that without rigid required tests a large number won't receive the education that is needed to be a productive member of society.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> You will note that those numbers are based on the ones who actually take the tests offered....


You will note that you continue to make stuff up out of thin air while the rest of us have hammered you with facts, statistics, data, etc. all backed up with links to reliable sources.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
Click to expand...



Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
Click to expand...

Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.

At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
Click to expand...


Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
Click to expand...

Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.


----------



## P@triot

Progressives continue to *lower* the bar and regress society (especially when it comes to education)...

School District May Drop Valedictorian Title So More Students Can Be ‘Recognized’ at Graduation


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
Click to expand...




You really don't know what you are talking about.
*Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers

There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*


The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. *The majority don't go on to college*, so they aren't required  to ever even see the SAT test.  These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) .....
Click to expand...


???????

The SAT and ACT " have nothing to do with college"?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
Click to expand...

And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.

In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???????
> 
> The SAT and ACT " have nothing to do with college"?
Click to expand...

No....tests _other_ than the SAT and ACT.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that you feel it is acceptable to simply make stuff up. You do it in nearly _every_ post. Here are the indisputable *facts*...
> 
> “A recent study shows that homeschooled kids score almost twice as high on exams as public school students. *Other studies show that homeschooled kids score 72 points higher than the national average on SAT exams*.
> 
> Homeschoolers are more likely to attend college, are more likely to graduate, and have higher college GPAs (Grade Point Averages) than other students.
> 
> The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics. Homeschooled children also have far fewer behavioral problems.”
> 
> Excerpt From: Wayne Allyn Root. “The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide.” Regnery Publishing, 2013-03-26. iBooks. This material may be protected by copyright.
> 
> Check out this book on the iBooks Store: https://itun.es/us/ihu4J.l
> 
> Do Homeschool Kids Really Rate Better on Standardized Tests?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
Click to expand...


So?


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, those numbers are taken from the ones who actually bother to take the voluntary tests. If a home school parent isn't capable or willing to educate their children properly, they certainly aren't going to bother have their child take a test that isn't required.  You are looking at the small percentage who actually bother to take the extra steps, and trying to say it applies to all of them. If they don't bother to take all those un-required tests, they don't exist as far as your link is concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.
> 
> In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.
Click to expand...


Most states don't require any independent testing.
Homeschooling Laws by State – Education

I never said that home schooling couldn't provide an adequate education. Only that we, as a nation, are doing a terrible disservice to the uneducated home schooled children that are ignored by so many states, and left to fend for themselves.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.
> 
> In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most states don't require any independent testing.
> Homeschooling Laws by State – Education
> 
> I never said that home schooling couldn't provide an adequate education. Only that we, as a nation, are doing a terrible disservice to the uneducated home schooled children that are ignored by so many states, and left to fend for themselves.
Click to expand...


You do realize that by and large the public education system in this country is a disaster, right?


----------



## Unkotare

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...you continue to make stuff up. Throwing aside the *facts* about the SAT's for a moment - homeschooled students score much higher (twice as high in fact) on exams. *And they are more likely to attend college than public school students*.
> 
> At this point, you just look silly trying to defend the stuff you made up when we have actual data that proves you're wrong. Just admit you made everything up and move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.
> 
> In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most states don't require any independent testing.
> Homeschooling Laws by State – Education
> 
> I never said that home schooling couldn't provide an adequate education. Only that we, as a nation, are doing a terrible disservice to the uneducated home schooled children that are ignored by so many states, and left to fend for themselves.
Click to expand...





What "disservice"?


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again. You are making your judgement on the results of test that are only taken by the ones that are obviously making an effort to go on to college. Those tests are not required. Only a percentage of home schooled children ever even see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.
> 
> In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most states don't require any independent testing.
> Homeschooling Laws by State – Education
> 
> I never said that home schooling couldn't provide an adequate education. Only that we, as a nation, are doing a terrible disservice to the uneducated home schooled children that are ignored by so many states, and left to fend for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "disservice"?
Click to expand...


Not making any effort to see that they are provided an adequate education is a great disservice. Now you say something about public schools being bad. Yes there are problems with public schools, and much disagreement about how to fix that, but we are making an effort, and not just washing our hands of the obligation we have to see that our children are given the needed tools to be productive members of society.


----------



## Unkotare

BULLDOG said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again...you *lie*. Homeschooled children have to take exams that have nothing to do with college (SAT and ACT) and they sore higher. In addition, homeschooled students are _more_ likely to attend college than public school students. Which means statistically - a *higher* percentage of homeschooled students "see" the SAT's than do public students.
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.
> 
> In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most states don't require any independent testing.
> Homeschooling Laws by State – Education
> 
> I never said that home schooling couldn't provide an adequate education. Only that we, as a nation, are doing a terrible disservice to the uneducated home schooled children that are ignored by so many states, and left to fend for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "disservice"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not making any effort to see that they are provided an adequate education is a great disservice. Now you say something about public schools being bad. Yes there are problems with public schools, and much disagreement about how to fix that, but we are making an effort, and not just washing our hands of the obligation we have to see that our children are given the needed tools to be productive members of society.
Click to expand...



Who told you parents who homeschool aren't making an effort, or giving the tools? Seems to me they are giving a lot of effort.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> What "disservice"?


You have to remember Unkotare, in BULLDOG's mind it is a "disservice" if he can't force children into progressive indoctrination. A "disservice" to his socialist desires. How can he mooch off of these future producers if he doesn't indoctrinate them first?


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't know what you are talking about.
> *Texas Homeschool Laws » Texas Unschoolers
> 
> There are only three requirements to homeschool in Texas:*
> 
> 
> The instruction must be bona fide (i.e., not a sham).
> The curriculum must be in visual form (e.g., books, workbooks, video monitor).
> The curriculum must include the five basic subjects of reading, spelling, grammar, mathematics, and good citizenship.
> There are no reporting agencies and no *testing* requirements for homeschoolers. The state of Texas does not regulate homeschoolers once they have been removed from the public school system. If you would like to read more about how unschoolers meet these legal requirements in Texas, please visit our blog category Meeting Legal Requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course Texas makes up the entire United States. There aren't 49 more states. *Idiot*.
> 
> In my state - homeschooled students must follow the _entire_ public school curriculum. Tests and all. At the end of the day, you have no idea what you're talking about and so you just make stuff up. You can't even think beyond your own street. There is a great big world out there chief. Texas is not the center of the universe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most states don't require any independent testing.
> Homeschooling Laws by State – Education
> 
> I never said that home schooling couldn't provide an adequate education. Only that we, as a nation, are doing a terrible disservice to the uneducated home schooled children that are ignored by so many states, and left to fend for themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What "disservice"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not making any effort to see that they are provided an adequate education is a great disservice. Now you say something about public schools being bad. Yes there are problems with public schools, and much disagreement about how to fix that, but we are making an effort, and not just washing our hands of the obligation we have to see that our children are given the needed tools to be productive members of society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you parents who homeschool aren't making an effort, or giving the tools? Seems to me they are giving a lot of effort.
Click to expand...


I've seen it. No, not all, but you know as well as I that all parents aren't capable of educating their children properly. Some few states do have periodic testing, and monitoring of home schooled children, and that can be a viable education. Those are the ones you see with the high SAT scores.  But some don't, and nobody checks or even cares to see if the kids are being taught anything. They don't have high test scores because they are never given any kind of test to evaluate what, if anything, they have learned. That is a heart rending tragedy.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "disservice"?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember Unkotare, in BULLDOG's mind it is a "disservice" if he can't force children into progressive indoctrination. A "disservice" to his socialist desires. How can he mooch off of these future producers if he doesn't indoctrinate them first?
Click to expand...


It would be nice if they knew how to count change and do basic arithmetic. Being able to read and write a little more than their own name would be a good thing too. I won't get into the complexities of geometry or physics, or any of the other harder subjects in education, because lots of those parents couldn't understand it themselves. Much less be able to teach it.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Not making any effort to see that they are provided an adequate education is a great disservice. Now you say something about public schools being bad. Yes there are problems with public schools, and much disagreement about how to fix that, but we are making an effort, and not just washing our hands of the obligation we have to see that our children are given the needed tools to be productive members of society.


That's a bizarre comment coming from a progressive considering _very_ few progressives are actually "productive members of society". Bernie Sanders never held a job until he was in his 40's and even then it was a cush government job. And now the left wants to make him president.

I have an idea BULLDOG. I know it is a bit radical - but just hear me out on this for a moment. What if.....and I'm just brainstorming here...but what if you and all of the other progressive busy-body little dictator wannabes minded your own fucking business and allowed people you don't even know to raise their own children? What if you didn't feel such a strong urge to control _other_ people's lives? What if you just let liberty run its natural course instead of attempting to pre-plan how the world will rotate on its axis? Is liberty seriously that frightening to you? Are you that terrified at the thought of not being able to mooch off of others?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "disservice"?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember Unkotare, in BULLDOG's mind it is a "disservice" if he can't force children into progressive indoctrination. A "disservice" to his socialist desires. How can he mooch off of these future producers if he doesn't indoctrinate them first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they knew how to count change and do basic arithmetic. Being able to read and write a little more than their own name would be a good thing too. I won't get into the complexities of geometry or physics, or any of the other harder subjects in education, because lots of those parents couldn't understand it themselves. Much less be able to teach it.
Click to expand...

This is like me crying that another high school's football team doesn't lift enough weights or practice enough. That just just ensures my victory. Why the fuck would I cry about that?

Why would you complain about illiterate people in a very competitive job market? That just ensures that you and your children will be in demand! It ensures you will have jobs and earn a good living. This alone is proof of how irrational your position is.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making any effort to see that they are provided an adequate education is a great disservice. Now you say something about public schools being bad. Yes there are problems with public schools, and much disagreement about how to fix that, but we are making an effort, and not just washing our hands of the obligation we have to see that our children are given the needed tools to be productive members of society.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bizarre comment coming from a progressive considering _very_ few progressives are actually "productive members of society". Bernie Sanders never held a job until he was in his 40's and even then it was a cush government job. And now the left wants to make him president.
> 
> I have an idea BULLDOG. I know it is a bit radical - but just hear me out on this for a moment. What if.....and I'm just brainstorming here...but what if you and all of the other progressive busy-body little dictator wannabes minded your own fucking business and allowed people you don't even know to raise their own children? What if you didn't feel such a strong urge to control _other_ people's lives? What if you just let liberty run its natural course instead of attempting to pre-plan how the world will rotate on its axis? Is liberty seriously that frightening to you? Are you that terrified at the thought of not being able to mooch off of others?
Click to expand...


So now you think Bernie Sanders isn't a productive member of society? That's just dumb.
 Yes, I'm aware that the right is anti education. I can't understand how, but you think our country can maintain it's standing in the world with an uneducated future generation that can't compete with countries that value education.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> So now you think Bernie Sanders isn't a productive member of society? That's just dumb.


So you think never holding a job until one is in their 40's is "being a productive member of society"?!? _Wow_. That could only come from a progressive living in their parents basement.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What "disservice"?
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember Unkotare, in BULLDOG's mind it is a "disservice" if he can't force children into progressive indoctrination. A "disservice" to his socialist desires. How can he mooch off of these future producers if he doesn't indoctrinate them first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would be nice if they knew how to count change and do basic arithmetic. Being able to read and write a little more than their own name would be a good thing too. I won't get into the complexities of geometry or physics, or any of the other harder subjects in education, because lots of those parents couldn't understand it themselves. Much less be able to teach it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is like me crying that another high school's football team doesn't lift enough weights or practice enough. That just just ensures my victory. Why the fuck would I cry about that?
> 
> Why would you complain about illiterate people in a very competitive job market? That just ensures that you and your children will be in demand! It ensures you will have jobs and earn a good living. This alone is proof of how irrational your position is.
Click to expand...


Realizing that an educated population will be better for everybody is far from irrational. I'm not talking about weight lifting for football players. Odd that you would think that I was.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think Bernie Sanders isn't a productive member of society? That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think never holding a job until one is in their 40's is "being a productive member of society"?!? _Wow_. That could only come from a progressive living in their parents basement.
Click to expand...


You've gone off into lala land now. Have a nice uneducated day.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not making any effort to see that they are provided an adequate education is a great disservice. Now you say something about public schools being bad. Yes there are problems with public schools, and much disagreement about how to fix that, but we are making an effort, and not just washing our hands of the obligation we have to see that our children are given the needed tools to be productive members of society.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bizarre comment coming from a progressive considering _very_ few progressives are actually "productive members of society". Bernie Sanders never held a job until he was in his 40's and even then it was a cush government job. And now the left wants to make him president.
> 
> I have an idea BULLDOG. I know it is a bit radical - but just hear me out on this for a moment. What if.....and I'm just brainstorming here...but what if you and all of the other progressive busy-body little dictator wannabes minded your own fucking business and allowed people you don't even know to raise their own children? What if you didn't feel such a strong urge to control _other_ people's lives? What if you just let liberty run its natural course instead of attempting to pre-plan how the world will rotate on its axis? Is liberty seriously that frightening to you? Are you that terrified at the thought of not being able to mooch off of others?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think Bernie Sanders isn't a productive member of society? That's just dumb.
> Yes, I'm aware that the right is anti education. I can't understand how, but you think our country can maintain it's standing in the world with an uneducated future generation that can't compete with countries that value education.
Click to expand...

It's not "anti-education" to understand that the U.S. was built on *liberty*. If education is sooooooo important to you - then make it a priority with _your_ children. Don't worry about what priority your neighbors make it with _their_ children.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think Bernie Sanders isn't a productive member of society? That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think never holding a job until one is in their 40's is "being a productive member of society"?!? _Wow_. That could only come from a progressive living in their parents basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone off into lala land now. Have a nice uneducated day.
Click to expand...

In other words - you've backed yourself into a corner and now it's time to run like hell.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think Bernie Sanders isn't a productive member of society? That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think never holding a job until one is in their 40's is "being a productive member of society"?!? _Wow_. That could only come from a progressive living in their parents basement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've gone off into lala land now. Have a nice uneducated day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words - you've backed yourself into a corner and now it's time to run like hell.
Click to expand...


If that is what you want to think. Really it's just a matter of already wasting too much time with a heartless idiot who doesn't really care if children receive the education they need and deserve.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Realizing that an educated population *will be better for everybody* is far from irrational. I'm not talking about weight lifting for football players. Odd that you would think that I was.


Boom! And there it is...the ignorant progressive mindset of the *collective*. Don't worry about what is "good" for "everybody". Just worry about yourself and your own children (if or when you have them).

You have no idea what is "good" for "everybody" and to claim you do is an extraordinary form of arrogance.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing that an educated population *will be better for everybody* is far from irrational. I'm not talking about weight lifting for football players. Odd that you would think that I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! And there it is...the ignorant progressive mindset of the *collective*. Don't worry about what is "good" for "everybody". Just worry about yourself and your own children (if or when you have them).
> 
> You have no idea what is "good" for "everybody" and to claim you do is an extraordinary form of arrogance.
Click to expand...



Got it. I believe education is good. You believe it is bad, Really must go now.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> If that is what you want to think. Really it's just a matter of already wasting too much time with a heartless idiot who doesn't really care if children receive the education they need and deserve.


Ah yes....the old progressive "I can't make a logical/rational case for my insane and irrational position so I'll just declare that I care and everyone else is heartless" routine! An old but a goody for sure...


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Realizing that an educated population *will be better for everybody* is far from irrational. I'm not talking about weight lifting for football players. Odd that you would think that I was.
> 
> 
> 
> Boom! And there it is...the ignorant progressive mindset of the *collective*. Don't worry about what is "good" for "everybody". Just worry about yourself and your own children (if or when you have them).
> 
> You have no idea what is "good" for "everybody" and to claim you do is an extraordinary form of arrogance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it. I believe education is good. You believe it is bad, Really must go now.
Click to expand...

No...you believe that everyone should be indoctrinated into your desire to control others. Must suck to have a need to control others in a nation where that is not permitted.


----------



## deltex1

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.


The most positive trend is Hillary's coughing spells.  Hopefully soon her eyes will roll back, she'll foam at the mouth and scream "fuck me Bill!".  And it will be ovah!


----------



## P@triot

deltex1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most positive trend is Hillary's coughing spells.  Hopefully soon her eyes will roll back, she'll foam at the mouth and scream "fuck me Bill!".  And it will be ovah!
Click to expand...

She has some _serious_ health issues. Such a shame that she's so desperate for power and wealth that she'll risk her life rather than just retiring, taking care of herself, and spending time with her family.


----------



## TooTall

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
Click to expand...


Is this the Ted Cruz you refer too?

"Cruz attended two private high schools: Faith West Academy in Katy, Texas;[27] and Second Baptist High School in Houston, from which he graduated as valedictorian in 1988.

Cruz graduated _cum laude_ from Princeton University in 1992 with a Bachelor of Arts in Public Policy.

After graduating from Princeton, Cruz attended Harvard Law School, graduating _magna cum laude_ in 1995 with a Juris Doctor degree.

While at Harvard Law, he was a primary editor of the _Harvard Law Review,_ and executive editor of the _Harvard Journal of Law and Public Policy_, and a founding editor of the _Harvard Latino Law Review_. Referring to Cruz's time as a student at Harvard Law, Professor Alan Dershowitz said, "Cruz was off-the-charts brilliant."

And, he is Hispanic you racist dipshit!


----------



## AvgGuyIA

BULLDOG said:


> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. The majority don't go on to college, so they aren't required to ever even see the SAT test. These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.


The world needs plumbers, electricians, carpenters.  It doesn't need any graduates of women's studies or black studies - ever.


----------



## IsaacNewton

Yes, better to indoctrinate children on the concepts of magic and talking snakes rather than chemistry and physics. That way they can be oh so easily slipped into the con-bubble where being a Christian means worshipping the wealthy and spitting on the poor, where the height of observation leads a Republican Senator to throw a snowball on the ground in Congress and declare himself more knowledgeable than all the PH.D's on the planet, and where Big Government is not only embraced but it is empowered to take ownership of every woman's body. 

You know, just as it was 250 years ago when life was super.


----------



## BULLDOG

AvgGuyIA said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are some home schooled children who do receive a good education. Their parents are capable and willing to teach their kids what is needed to go on to college and better things. These are the ones with the high SAT scores. The majority don't go on to college, so they aren't required to ever even see the SAT test. These are the ones that suffer from a lack of education.
> 
> 
> 
> The world needs plumbers, electricians, carpenters.  It doesn't need any graduates of women's studies or black studies - ever.
Click to expand...

Sure, we probably need more plumbers, electricians, and carpenters. but we need other types of educated people too.


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **



church!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> church!
Click to expand...



Your old hag is dropping like a stone...it's a beautiful thing


----------



## AvgGuyIA

IsaacNewton said:


> Yes, better to indoctrinate children on the concepts of magic and talking snakes rather than chemistry and physics. That way they can be oh so easily slipped into the con-bubble where being a Christian means worshipping the wealthy and spitting on the poor, where the height of observation leads a Republican Senator to throw a snowball on the ground in Congress and declare himself more knowledgeable than all the PH.D's on the planet, and where Big Government is not only embraced but it is empowered to take ownership of every woman's body.
> 
> You know, just as it was 250 years ago when life was super.


Since you are a global warming proponent, it is laughable that you believe you're on the side of science.   Only .3% of scientists believe in that foolish theory.   As for giving, how much do you give to the poor?  What is the Athiest Charity that feeds the poor around the world better than Christian feed the poor charities?  Name it for us jackass.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

BULLDOG said:


> Sure, we probably need more plumbers, electricians, and carpenters. but we need other types of educated people too


In the sciences and engineering, yes.  Liberal driven studies, no.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

P@triot said:


> cotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.



HB2 guarantees that our Republican Governor will be replaced by Roy Cooper.  It also ensures that Hillary will take North Carolina.

North Carolina Republicans fell right into the hands of professional left wing activists.  I hope this doesn't derail your thread.


----------



## IsaacNewton

AvgGuyIA said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, better to indoctrinate children on the concepts of magic and talking snakes rather than chemistry and physics. That way they can be oh so easily slipped into the con-bubble where being a Christian means worshipping the wealthy and spitting on the poor, where the height of observation leads a Republican Senator to throw a snowball on the ground in Congress and declare himself more knowledgeable than all the PH.D's on the planet, and where Big Government is not only embraced but it is empowered to take ownership of every woman's body.
> 
> You know, just as it was 250 years ago when life was super.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are a global warming proponent, it is laughable that you believe you're on the side of science.   Only .3% of scientists believe in that foolish theory.   As for giving, how much do you give to the poor?  What is the Athiest Charity that feeds the poor around the world better than Christian feed the poor charities?  Name it for us jackass.
Click to expand...


An absolute baldfaced lie. More than 97% of the PH.D's around the world have accepted Global Warming as scientific fact for the last 15 years. 

Again though, the deniers are like the Flat Earthers, those who believe the moon landings were faked, bigfoot is real, and UFO's abduct people. The time for these people has passed and they are to be ignored.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

IsaacNewton said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, better to indoctrinate children on the concepts of magic and talking snakes rather than chemistry and physics. That way they can be oh so easily slipped into the con-bubble where being a Christian means worshipping the wealthy and spitting on the poor, where the height of observation leads a Republican Senator to throw a snowball on the ground in Congress and declare himself more knowledgeable than all the PH.D's on the planet, and where Big Government is not only embraced but it is empowered to take ownership of every woman's body.
> 
> You know, just as it was 250 years ago when life was super.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are a global warming proponent, it is laughable that you believe you're on the side of science.   Only .3% of scientists believe in that foolish theory.   As for giving, how much do you give to the poor?  What is the Athiest Charity that feeds the poor around the world better than Christian feed the poor charities?  Name it for us jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An absolute baldfaced lie. More than 97% of the PH.D's around the world have accepted Global Warming as scientific fact for the last 15 years.
> 
> Again though, the deniers are like the Flat Earthers, those who believe the moon landings were faked, bigfoot is real, and UFO's abduct people. The time for these people has passed and they are to be ignored.
Click to expand...


Is global warming caused by certain human behaviors?


----------



## P@triot

IsaacNewton said:


> You know, just as it was 250 years ago when life was super.


Well that view right there certainly explains why progressives are the most regressive people in world history. They want to take us back to the 1800's with their economic policies (Karl Marx), they want to take us back to the 1700's with their political policies (King George III), and they want to take us back to the 1600's with their energy policies (where we have to burn fuck'n candles for light and heat because coal, fracking, and nuclear energy is going to destroy the universe).


----------



## P@triot

IsaacNewton said:


> Yes, better to indoctrinate children on the concepts of magic and talking snakes rather than chemistry and physics.


It's certainly better than indoctrinating children on the concepts of magical "Global Warming" destroying the earth and indoctrinating them on the solution being to turn over all power and wealth to "dear leader".


----------



## P@triot

vasuderatorrent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> cotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HB2 guarantees that our Republican Governor will be replaced by Roy Cooper.  It also ensures that Hillary will take North Carolina.
> 
> North Carolina Republicans fell right into the hands of professional left wing activists.  I hope this doesn't derail your thread.
Click to expand...

Yeah...keep telling yourself that. Maybe you'll even start to believe it.


----------



## P@triot

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is global warming caused by certain human behaviors?


Well...since "Global Warming" doesn't even exist...the obvious answer is *no*. History has proven you people so wrong you had to squirm back to your lair of evil and rebrand "Global Warming" to "Climate Change". Part of that is because liberal activists posing as scientists falsified data and were caught in not one, but _two_ rounds of "Climate Gate". Those same liberal activists declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014. So what happened? It expanded a mind-boggling 60% by 2014 (over 900,000 sq miles). I could literally go on all day with facts that prove it was a farce created by Al Gore and his cronies to get wealthy.  Sadly it has worked as the liberal minions simply aren't bright enough to do their own research or accept reality.


----------



## P@triot

IsaacNewton said:


> *An absolute baldfaced lie*. More than 97% of the PH.D's around the world have accepted Global Warming as scientific fact for the last 15 years.
> 
> Again though, the deniers are like the Flat Earthers, those who believe the moon landings were faked, bigfoot is real, and UFO's abduct people. The time for these people has passed and they are to be ignored.


Well...at least you were honest enough to preface your bold faced lie with "an absolute bold-faced lie" before posting your lie.

Look - history has _proven_ you people so wrong you had to squirm back to your lair of evil and rebrand "Global Warming" to "Climate Change". Part of that is because liberal activists posing as scientists falsified data and were caught in not one, but _two_ rounds of "Climate Gate". Those same liberal activists declared that the polar ice-cap would be completely melted by 2014. So what happened? It expanded a mind-boggling 60% by 2014 (over 900,000 sq miles). I could literally go on all day with facts that _prove_ it was a farce created by Al Gore and his cronies to get wealthy. Sadly it has worked as the liberal minions simply aren't bright enough to do their own research or accept reality.


----------



## P@triot

A _very_ positive trend for America. Conservatives continue to drive out RINO's and replace them with true conservatives with real solutions for solving the problems created by progressive government.

Mark Walker Guns for Top RSC Job


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office.


With universal health care paid for by the government!!!!


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> With universal health care paid for by the government!!!!
Click to expand...

Is that somehow supposed to make Obamacare less of a *failure*?


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> With universal health care paid for by the government!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that somehow supposed to make Obamacare less of a *failure*?
Click to expand...

It is to show that Trump wants to replace it with Obamacare on steroids paid for COMPLETELY by the government. And you Commie Socialists agree with it simply because Commie Trump says so.


----------



## P@triot

IsaacNewton said:


> An absolute baldfaced lie. More than 97% of the PH.D's around the world have accepted Global Warming as scientific fact for the last 15 years.


This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are - they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life. You just can't make this stuff up...


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> With universal health care paid for by the government!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that somehow supposed to make Obamacare less of a *failure*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is to show that Trump wants to replace it with Obamacare on steroids paid for COMPLETELY by the government. And you Commie Socialists agree with it simply because Commie Trump says so.
Click to expand...

I don't agree with it at all. Stop *lying*. I _vehemently_ oppose it. Every last part of it.


----------



## P@triot

vasuderatorrent said:


> Is global warming caused by certain human behaviors?


This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are - they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life. You just can't make this stuff up...


----------



## IsaacNewton

Global Warming deniers, the modern day Flat Earthers and Birthers. No rational thought, they operate entirely on emotion.


----------



## P@triot

IsaacNewton said:


> Global Warming deniers, the modern day Flat Earthers and Birthers. No rational thought, they operate entirely on emotion.


You just flawlessly described progressives. Entirely emotion - no logic and reason. It's why none of you can defend your position. It's also why we can't laugh at you on thread like these filled with facts proving that "Global Warming" (or is it "Climate Change" - I can never remember since you have to rebrand it every time history proves you progressives wrong) while all you guy have is propaganda.

Plants really do require CO2....even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> With universal health care paid for by the government!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that somehow supposed to make Obamacare less of a *failure*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is to show that Trump wants to replace it with Obamacare on steroids paid for COMPLETELY by the government. And you Commie Socialists agree with it simply because Commie Trump says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with it at all. Stop lying. *I vehemently oppose it. Every last part of it.*
Click to expand...

Not if you are voting for Trump you don't!


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.


LIAR!


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
Click to expand...

Liar? Plants don't require CO2?


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office.
> 
> 
> 
> With universal health care paid for by the government!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that somehow supposed to make Obamacare less of a *failure*?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is to show that Trump wants to replace it with Obamacare on steroids paid for COMPLETELY by the government. And you Commie Socialists agree with it simply because Commie Trump says so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't agree with it at all. Stop lying. *I vehemently oppose it. Every last part of it.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not if you are voting for Trump you don't!
Click to expand...

Who said I was voting for Trump, _stupid_? Again...stop *lying*. Also - if you don't want people to vote for Trump - then the onus is on _you_ to give them a viable alternative. You chose to nominate a _pathological_ liar, a career criminal, and a power-hungry megalomaniac (you know - a typical progressive). So don't cry if Donald Trump ends up in the White House. You have no one to blame but yourself.


----------



## chikenwing

BULLDOG said:


> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.


And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.

Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.


----------



## P@triot

chikenwing said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
Click to expand...

He knows....he just hopes he can prevent the public from knowing. He realizes that if students are home schooled and not subjected to progressive indoctrination in public schooling, they will be extremely unlikely to buy into the progressive ideology that he so desperately needs them to buy into.


----------



## BULLDOG

chikenwing said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
Click to expand...


How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
Click to expand...

The fact that a higher percentage attend and graduate from college than public students proves you're *lying* about testing. But what else is new.


----------



## chikenwing

BULLDOG said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
Click to expand...

There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.

The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.


----------



## P@triot

This is certainly a positive trend. Seeing young people not only show proper respect for the flag but also refusing to back down from fear (vandalization or anything else)...

Students Send Not-So-Subtle Message to Whoever Burned American Flag on Classmate’s Pickup


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that a higher percentage attend and graduate from college than public students proves you're *lying* about testing. But what else is new.
Click to expand...


I keep hearing that claim, but no proof yet. I already gave proof that many states require no testing of any kind. Home schooled students don't exist as far as those states are concerned.


----------



## P@triot

chikenwing said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
Click to expand...

Again...he's horrified over the thought that children will not be subjected to progressive ideology. If someone is educated and not indoctrinated at a young age, they will never choose progressive ideology. History has proven that it is a failed ideology and without indoctrination - it will go extinct.


----------



## BULLDOG

chikenwing said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
Click to expand...


Proof?


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...he's horrified over the thought that children will not be subjected to progressive ideology. If someone is educated and not indoctrinated at a young age, they will never choose progressive ideology. History has proven that it is a failed ideology and without indoctrination - it will go extinct.
Click to expand...



10 divided by 3 isn't indoctrination. How much is 3 quarters, 2 dimes and a penny isn't ideology. What are the differences between a mammal and a reptile is not ideology.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact that a higher percentage attend and graduate from college than public students proves you're *lying* about testing. But what else is new.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I keep hearing that claim, but no proof yet. I already gave proof that many states require no testing of any kind. Home schooled students don't exist as far as those states are concerned.
Click to expand...

Actually - you have provided evidence of a single state yet. You claim that Texas doesn't have any but you've yet to prove even that. And you haven't even attempted to make that claim about any other state.

You also haven't attempted why you would care about how someone else's children are educated since if it was a poor education (like you falsely claim all the time), that would only make you and your own children more in demand in the job market. It would be a huge advantage for you. Unless, of course, you realize they are getting a better education than you did and your children will and that has you panic-stricken realizing that you can't compete. You're also panic-stricken over the idea of the failed progressive ideology becoming obsolete without public school indoctrination _and_ over not being able to mooch off of others.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...he's horrified over the thought that children will not be subjected to progressive ideology. If someone is educated and not indoctrinated at a young age, they will never choose progressive ideology. History has proven that it is a failed ideology and without indoctrination - it will go extinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 divided by 3 isn't indoctrination. How much is 3 quarters, 2 dimes and a penny isn't ideology. What are the differences between a mammal and a reptile is not ideology.
Click to expand...

No...but trying to brainwash children into believing that "Global Wamring" is real _is_. And then when cold weather proves that it is a lie, attempting to brainwash children that it is now "Climate Change" _is_. And trying to brainwash children into believing that other people have a right to their property and their labor _is_.

I could go on all day. Let me known when you're ready to wave the white flag (like you had to yesterday )


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...he's horrified over the thought that children will not be subjected to progressive ideology. If someone is educated and not indoctrinated at a young age, they will never choose progressive ideology. History has proven that it is a failed ideology and without indoctrination - it will go extinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 divided by 3 isn't indoctrination. How much is 3 quarters, 2 dimes and a penny isn't ideology. What are the differences between a mammal and a reptile is not ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but trying to brainwash children into believing that "Global Wamring" is real _is_. And then when cold weather proves that it is a lie, attempting to brainwash children that it is now "Climate Change" _is_. And trying to brainwash children into believing that other people have a right to their property and their labor _is_.
> 
> I could go on all day. Let me known when you're ready to wave the white flag (like you had to yesterday )
Click to expand...



Walking away from right wing idiots isn't waving any kind of flag. It's obvious you don't care about facts. Believe what you want.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar? Plants don't require CO2?
Click to expand...

Right-wing liars always play dumb when they lie. What part of your lying post is highlighted?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again...he's horrified over the thought that children will not be subjected to progressive ideology. If someone is educated and not indoctrinated at a young age, they will never choose progressive ideology. History has proven that it is a failed ideology and without indoctrination - it will go extinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 divided by 3 isn't indoctrination. How much is 3 quarters, 2 dimes and a penny isn't ideology. What are the differences between a mammal and a reptile is not ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but trying to brainwash children into believing that "Global Wamring" is real _is_. And then when cold weather proves that it is a lie, attempting to brainwash children that it is now "Climate Change" _is_. And trying to brainwash children into believing that other people have a right to their property and their labor _is_.
> 
> I could go on all day. Let me known when you're ready to wave the white flag (like you had to yesterday )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Walking away from right wing idiots isn't waving any kind of flag. It's obvious you don't care about facts. Believe what you want.
Click to expand...

That's amazing since I've pounded you with facts, statistics, data, links, etc. and you've yet to add anything other than your uninformed _opinion_.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar? Plants don't require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing liars always play dumb when they lie. What part of your lying post is highlighted?
Click to expand...

That's the key genius - no part was a lie. So for you to scream "liar" just makes you look stupid. You people are trying to rid the world of CO2 to "save" plants when ridding the world of CO2 will actually _kill_ plants. Its the special type of stupid that could only come from progressives...


----------



## vasuderatorrent

P@triot said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is global warming caused by certain human behaviors?
> 
> 
> 
> This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are - they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life. You just can't make this stuff up...
Click to expand...


I understand but which plant had more CO2?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
Click to expand...


Do plants require CO2?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

BULLDOG said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> And another willfully uninformed idiot that doesn't know what it's yammering about.Home schooled kids are head and shoulders ahead of public schools.
> 
> Simple minded hack that must respond like the hack it is.It can't help it's self when presented with an idea from the right,no. Matter what it is or will do for the country,idiots like bull frog keep on keeping on in their mental illnesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know home schooled kids are  ahead when so few are even tested? Testing is an indication that schooling is a priority. Not testing is an indication that it is not.
Click to expand...


In North Carolina home school students are required to be tested once a year.  I'm not sure how other states monitor home schooling.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> There has been tons of testing all show the same,they are ad a group way ahead of your public education.
> 
> The testing was done long ago by people just like yourself,ehy would you care if your neighbor home schools their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...he's horrified over the thought that children will not be subjected to progressive ideology. If someone is educated and not indoctrinated at a young age, they will never choose progressive ideology. History has proven that it is a failed ideology and without indoctrination - it will go extinct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 10 divided by 3 isn't indoctrination. How much is 3 quarters, 2 dimes and a penny isn't ideology. What are the differences between a mammal and a reptile is not ideology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...but trying to brainwash children into believing that "Global Wamring" is real _is_. And then when cold weather proves that it is a lie, attempting to brainwash children that it is now "Climate Change" _is_. And trying to brainwash children into believing that other people have a right to their property and their labor _is_.
> 
> I could go on all day. Let me known when you're ready to wave the white flag (like you had to yesterday )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Walking away from right wing idiots isn't waving any kind of flag. It's obvious you don't care about facts. Believe what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's amazing since I've pounded you with facts, statistics, data, links, etc. and you've yet to add anything other than your uninformed _opinion_.
Click to expand...


Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.


----------



## P@triot

vasuderatorrent said:


> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.


I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

P@triot said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.
Click to expand...


You don't want to change minds?


----------



## P@triot

vasuderatorrent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to change minds?
Click to expand...

The *truth* changes minds. If it doesn't - *nothing* I'm going to say will do so.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to change minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *truth* changes minds. so.
Click to expand...




No, it doesn't .


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to change minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *truth* changes minds. so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't .
Click to expand...

Yes it does...for rational people.


----------



## P@triot

This supports what we've known and said for decades. Progressives rely on an ignorant electorate. Mature, informed, and experienced people realize that the progressive ideology is a failed ideology...

There is a reoccurring myth in American politics that states that youth are generally extremely liberal. Conservatives are invited to write off the new generations until they mysteriously reappear later on their voter rolls when they become older, presumably after gaining experience in life.

Three Facts that Show Millennials Are More Conservative Than You Think


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to change minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *truth* changes minds. so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does...for rational people.
Click to expand...


Nope.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar? Plants don't require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing liars always play dumb when they lie. What part of your lying post is highlighted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the key genius - no part was a lie. So for you to scream "liar" just makes you look stupid. *You people are trying to rid the world of CO2 to "save" plants* when ridding the world of CO2 will actually _kill_ plants. Its the special type of stupid that could only come from progressives...
Click to expand...

You are STILL lying about Gore. Only a Regressive thinks people are too stupid to see through their lies.
You then compound your lie with more lies. No one is "trying to RID the world of CO2."


----------



## edthecynic

vasuderatorrent said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do plants require CO2?
Click to expand...

Another liar playing dumb in order to lie some more. Is plants requiring CO2 highlighted? Obviously not, therefore the highlighted lie is the obvious lie about Gore. Back up the highlighted lie please.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are -* they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life.* You just can't make this stuff up...


And you made that up!

BTW, too much CO2 is just as bad for plants as not enough!

Climate Change: Plants Choke on too Much Carbon

It looks like even for plants, there can be too much of a good thing. Trees and flowers use carbon dioxide (CO2) to make energy, absorbing the gas to help fuel the process of photosynthesis. For this reason, *some experts have theorized that rising carbon levels will eventually promote plant growth. Now, new research claims that this assumption is dead wrong.*

That's at least according to a study recently published in the journal _Global Change Biology_, which details how the plants in a number of very different ecosystems appear to actually suffer from too much atmospheric carbon.

*Sample crops, grasslands, and forests all seemed to lose some ability to absorb nutrients when exposed to rising CO2 levels in large-scale field experiments held in eight countries across four continents.

"The findings of the study are unequivocal.* The nitrogen content in the crops is reduced in atmospheres with raised carbon dioxide levels in all three ecosystem types," Johan Uddling, a researcher with the University of Gothenburg, said in a statement.

"Furthermore, we can see that *this negative effect exists regardless of whether or not the plants' growth increases, and even if fertilizer is added.* This is unexpected and new," he added. 

*The study found that both wheat and rice are already suffering from heightening carbon levels* - a phenomenon (both man- and nature-driven) that has been frequently described as impossible to stop.

The decline of wheat in particular has already been associated with a climbing global temperature, which can be blamed on climbing greenhouse gas levels.

However, other studies have shown that spiking carbon levels beyond everyday standards can be very good for forests, with several free-air CO2 enrichment (FACE) experiments all showing that more carbon meansdeeper roots and growing forests. Larger forests, it was assumed, would then serve as a stronger carbon sink, limiting how high greenhouse gas levels can rise.

*Unfortunately, according to Uddling and his team, there is a lot of danger in just assuming everything will simply find a balance.*

It's been theorized that rising CO2 levels in the atmosphere are somehow having a diluting effect, impeding how much nitrogen - essential for plant protein production - is carried into soil. Past research has found that if plants get all the right growing conditions, but not enough nitrogen, they will quickly outpace their own energy supplies. 

*The plants will quite literally grow to death, often withering long before the growing season ends.*

However, Uddling adds that even this explanation is too simple.

"We are seeing reduced nitrogen content even when growth has not been affected," he explained. "Moreover, the effect is there in trials with powerful fertilizer, which indicates that it is not down to limited access to nitrogen in the soil. Future studies should look at what is causing the effect, but it appears to be linked to plants' capacity to absorb nitrogen rather than to changed levels in the soil."


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar? Plants don't require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing liars always play dumb when they lie. What part of your lying post is highlighted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the key genius - no part was a lie. So for you to scream "liar" just makes you look stupid. *You people are trying to rid the world of CO2 to "save" plants* when ridding the world of CO2 will actually _kill_ plants. Its the special type of stupid that could only come from progressives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are STILL lying about Gore. Only a Regressive thinks people are too stupid to see through their lies.
> You then compound your lie with more lies. No one is "trying to RID the world of CO2."
Click to expand...

I've provided overwhelming evidence. You continue to provide one sentence progressive denials. Your posts are irrelevant and _everybody_ knows it.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are -* they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life.* You just can't make this stuff up...
> 
> 
> 
> And you made that up!
> 
> BTW, too much CO2 is just as bad for plants as not enough!
Click to expand...

Yeah...no shit Sherlock. Just like a human attempting to live off of 100% pure oxygen would die of "oxygen poisoning". It doesn't change the fact that Al Gore has your dumb ass convinced that CO2 is destroying the planet and that we need to eliminate it.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do plants require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another liar playing dumb in order to lie some more. Is plants requiring CO2 highlighted? Obviously not, therefore the highlighted lie is the obvious lie about Gore. Back up the highlighted lie please.
Click to expand...

Your posts back up the highlighted TRUTH above junior. Just go look at your posts.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do plants require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another liar playing dumb in order to lie some more. Is plants requiring CO2 highlighted? Obviously not, therefore the highlighted lie is the obvious lie about Gore. Back up the highlighted lie please.
Click to expand...

This really illustrates what a dumb little minion you are to the progressive masters. No only is your side of the aisle trying to prosecute/persecute people for telling the truth - but they are doing it by signing a secret "pact". The only people who keeps secrets are criminals and unethical people. Honest people doing the legal thing are very transparent.

AGs’ Climate Change ‘Secrecy Pact’ Goes to Court


----------



## Trump.Stamped

Yousaidwhat said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of indoctrinated whining sissies in search of safe spaces.
Click to expand...


If you actually raise your kids, they can't be indoctrinated by the schools. They can try, but it won't work.


----------



## P@triot

Another very positive trend in the U.S. More and more people are embracing firearms and concealed carry because they realize that progressive idealism is a failed ideology that ends in being a victim. It's also very encouraging to see more women are arming themselves and taking responsibility for their personal security.

Concealed-Carry Permits Might Impact Battleground States


----------



## P@triot

Trump.Stamped said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of indoctrinated whining sissies in search of safe spaces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually raise your kids, they can't be indoctrinated by the schools. They can try, but it won't work.
Click to expand...

That's not true at all. I have a family member who is a bat-shit crazy progressive. A full-on, self-admitted socialist. From the time of her children's birth, she has brainwashed the shit out of them to believe that conservatism was evil. I can't go into details - but we're talking some serious brain washing. As young children, it worked flawlessly. The things they said and did were unbelievable. They are both in high school now and she is furious that one of them has been turned conservative by his peers.

The schools steal your children for 6 hours a day, 5 days a week, and relentlessly pound them with progressive idiocy. Even my daughter has fallen prey to it on several occasions and I've had to talk her back off the edge of progressive stupidity. But as they grow older, when their parents have less influence, that won't be as likely to happen. It's why the public school system and its liberal indoctrination is so important to progressives. That's why they lose their fucking minds when they see children being homeschooled - where they can't be duped into the left-wing nonsense.


----------



## easyt65

WaPo/ABC poll: America is in retreat and life is getting worse - Hot Air


----------



## P@triot

easyt65 said:


> WaPo/ABC poll: America is in retreat and life is getting worse - Hot Air


Barack Obama actually achieved something that very few thought was possible - he surpassed Jimmy Carter in ineptitude. All Donald Trump needed to do was employ Ronald Reagan's strategy. You simply walk out on stage and say "is your life better now than it was 8 years ago or worse"? Of course, everyone other than the progressive partisan hacks would answer "worse" (and the progressive partisan hacks would think it, but just wouldn't admit it because honesty is not in their repertoire).


----------



## vasuderatorrent

P@triot said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facts, statistics, data and links never change minds.  Passionate speech changes many minds.  Stop wasting your time digging up charts and graphs.  You'll bore the peoples and lose converts to your belief.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not here to entertain my friend. If that's what you're looking for, you need to find yourself a trained monkey or puppy. I'm here to speak the *truth*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't want to change minds?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *truth* changes minds. If it doesn't - *nothing* I'm going to say will do so.
Click to expand...


The truth doesn't change minds.  Persuasive speakers change minds.  Did Jesus really die on a cross?  Did Muhammed really ascend to heaven on a white horse?  Those two ideas have converted large portions of the world population.  The truth wasn't what made them so popular.


----------



## vasuderatorrent

edthecynic said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do plants require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another liar playing dumb in order to lie some more. Is plants requiring CO2 highlighted? Obviously not, therefore the highlighted lie is the obvious lie about Gore. Back up the highlighted lie please.
Click to expand...


It is impossible for a question to be a lie.


----------



## easyt65

vasuderatorrent said:


> Did Jesus really die on a cross?


 Yes


----------



## easyt65

vasuderatorrent said:


> It is impossible for a question to be a lie.


 'The aliens probed you after they abducted you, right?!'


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> 
> 
> Liar? Plants don't require CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right-wing liars always play dumb when they lie. What part of your lying post is highlighted?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the key genius - no part was a lie. So for you to scream "liar" just makes you look stupid. *You people are trying to rid the world of CO2 to "save" plants* when ridding the world of CO2 will actually _kill_ plants. Its the special type of stupid that could only come from progressives...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are STILL lying about Gore. Only a Regressive thinks people are too stupid to see through their lies.
> You then compound your lie with more lies. No one is "trying to RID the world of CO2."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've provided overwhelming evidence. You continue to provide one sentence progressive denials. Your posts are irrelevant and _everybody_ knows it.
Click to expand...

Liar!
You have provided NO link to a Gore quote matching your LIE!!!!


----------



## vasuderatorrent

easyt65 said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Jesus really die on a cross?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

 Ok.  Then that explains the popularity of Christianity because it was true.

Now.  Why is Islam so popular?  Is it true too?


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are -* they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life.* You just can't make this stuff up...
> 
> 
> 
> And you made that up!
> 
> BTW, too much CO2 is just as bad for plants as not enough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...no shit Sherlock. Just like a human attempting to live off of 100% pure oxygen would die of "oxygen poisoning". It doesn't change the fact that Al Gore has your dumb ass convinced that CO2 is destroying the planet and that we need to eliminate it.
Click to expand...

Repeating your proven lie does not make it any less a lie, it only makes you a serial liar.


----------



## sartre play

Most public schools need  improvement, home schools need  improvement. on All topics civil discourse seems to fail & and fall into insults and foul language at about the half way point. wonder why?


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> You have provided NO link to a Gore quote matching your LIE!!!!


That's ironic coming from the pathological *liar* who adds a link to one out of every 600 posts he makes. Meanwhile, nearly every post I make includes links or statistics (unless I'm responding to childish nonsense - like your post here).

So to be clear here (because you tell a lot of lies and try to avoid getting caught by being vague) - it is your position that Al Gore does not preach about reducing and/or eliminate CO2?


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how _insanely_ stupid progressives are -* they want to rid the world of the CO2 plants require to thrive in order to "save" plant life.* You just can't make this stuff up...
> 
> 
> 
> And you made that up!
> 
> BTW, too much CO2 is just as bad for plants as not enough!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...no shit Sherlock. Just like a human attempting to live off of 100% pure oxygen would die of "oxygen poisoning". It doesn't change the fact that Al Gore has your dumb ass convinced that CO2 is destroying the planet and that we need to eliminate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Repeating your proven lie does not make it any less a lie, it only makes you a serial liar.
Click to expand...

I've never told a lie - show how could I "repeat" one, dumb-ass?


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
Click to expand...

This one is going to sting quite a bit EdTheLIAR:

Gore testified about global warming before congress in March 2007. Gore was swinging for the fence. He advocated an immediate freeze on CO2 emissions in the US and *reducing those levels 90% by 2050*.

Al Gore on Energy & Oil


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have provided NO link to a Gore quote matching your LIE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's ironic coming from the pathological *liar* who adds a link to one out of every 600 posts he makes. Meanwhile, nearly every post I make includes links or statistics (unless I'm responding to childish nonsense - like your post here).
> 
> So to be clear here (because you tell a lot of lies and try to avoid getting caught by being vague) - it is your position that Al Gore does not preach about *reducing* and/or eliminate CO2?
Click to expand...

Notice how the pathological liar has changed his lie from "ELIMINATING" CO2 to now REDUCING CO2.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plants really do require CO2....*even though Al Gore convinced you that they don't*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one is going to sting quite a bit EdTheLIAR:
> 
> Gore testified about global warming before congress in March 2007. Gore was swinging for the fence. He advocated an immediate freeze on CO2 emissions in the US and *reducing those levels 90% by 2050*.
> 
> Al Gore on Energy & Oil
Click to expand...

So even your own link does not say that Gore says plants do not need CO2 and does not call for eliminating CO2. It merely calls for REDUCING man made emissions of CO2 over time.


----------



## P@triot

P@triot said:


> Another positive trend - trying to rid education of liberal indoctrination and replace it with the *facts*. If some students (as they inevitably will) want to reject a republic in favor of communism or whatever else, that's fine. They have every right to form their own views and opinions. But they should at least have the facts before forming those views.
> 
> Gov. Nikki Haley, a Republican, signed a South Carolina House bill into law that implements the study of U.S. founding documents into the state’s public high schools.
> 
> The South Carolina *Founding Principles Act* *requires the study of the United States Constitution, the Federalist Papers, and “the structure of the government and the role of separation of powers and the freedoms guaranteed by the Bill of Rights”* to be added into statewide social studies programs.
> 
> SC Bill to Teach Founding Principles in Public Schools


And this is _exactly_ why bills like the "Founding Principles Act" is desperately needed:

How is the republic kept? First of all, by an informed citizenry. As Thomas Jefferson once declared, “It is every American’s right and obligation to read and interpret the Constitution for himself.”

In Federalist No. 1, Alexander Hamilton concurred: “The subject speaks to its own importance; comprehending in its consequences nothing less than the existence of the union, the safety and welfare of the parts of which it is composed, the fate of an empire in many respects the most interesting in the world.”

When asked, even given multiple choices, *more than 70%* of college graduates were unable to identify James Madison as the Father of the Constitution.
The Shocking State of Americans’ Civic Illiteracy


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have provided NO link to a Gore quote matching your LIE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's ironic coming from the pathological *liar* who adds a link to one out of every 600 posts he makes. Meanwhile, nearly every post I make includes links or statistics (unless I'm responding to childish nonsense - like your post here).
> 
> So to be clear here (because you tell a lot of lies and try to avoid getting caught by being vague) - it is your position that Al Gore does not preach about *reducing* and/or eliminate CO2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Notice how the pathological liar has changed his lie from "ELIMINATING" CO2 to now REDUCING CO2.
Click to expand...

Avoiding the question? Typical of you pathological *liars*.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> So even your own link does not say that Gore says plants do not need CO2 and does not call for eliminating CO2. It merely calls for REDUCING man made emissions of CO2 over time.


Uh...._why_ would one want to reduce what is good for plants of the earth/plants is what one wants to save? Especially by 90%?!?


----------



## Spare_change

I'm guessing it's probably a coincidence that America's fiscal problems exploded at the same time it became obvious that Obama's socialism was coming to town, and that we only now recover because it's become obvious that Donald Trump will restore order and logic.

Probably just a coincidence ....


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even your own link does not say that Gore says plants do not need CO2 and does not call for eliminating CO2. It merely calls for REDUCING man made emissions of CO2 over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...._why_ would one want to reduce *what is good for plants of the earth*/plants is what one wants to save? Especially by 90%?!?
Click to expand...

I already nailed you on that lie!


edthecynic said:


> Climate Change: Plants Choke on too Much Carbon
> 
> It looks like even for plants, there can be too much of a good thing. Trees and flowers use carbon dioxide (CO2) to make energy, absorbing the gas to help fuel the process of photosynthesis. For this reason, *some experts have theorized that rising carbon levels will eventually promote plant growth. Now, new research claims that this assumption is dead wrong.*
> 
> That's at least according to a study recently published in the journal _Global Change Biology_, which details how the plants in a number of very different ecosystems appear to actually suffer from too much atmospheric carbon.
> 
> *Sample crops, grasslands, and forests all seemed to lose some ability to absorb nutrients when exposed to rising CO2 levels in large-scale field experiments held in eight countries across four continents.
> 
> "The findings of the study are unequivocal.* The nitrogen content in the crops is reduced in atmospheres with raised carbon dioxide levels in all three ecosystem types," Johan Uddling, a researcher with the University of Gothenburg, said in a statement.
> 
> "Furthermore, we can see that *this negative effect exists regardless of whether or not the plants' growth increases, and even if fertilizer is added.* This is unexpected and new," he added.
> 
> *The study found that both wheat and rice are already suffering from heightening carbon levels* - a phenomenon (both man- and nature-driven) that has been frequently described as impossible to stop.
> 
> The decline of wheat in particular has already been associated with a climbing global temperature, which can be blamed on climbing greenhouse gas levels.
> 
> However, other studies have shown that spiking carbon levels beyond everyday standards can be very good for forests, with several free-air CO2 enrichment (FACE) experiments all showing that more carbon meansdeeper roots and growing forests. Larger forests, it was assumed, would then serve as a stronger carbon sink, limiting how high greenhouse gas levels can rise.
> 
> *Unfortunately, according to Uddling and his team, there is a lot of danger in just assuming everything will simply find a balance.*
> 
> It's been theorized that rising CO2 levels in the atmosphere are somehow having a diluting effect, impeding how much nitrogen - essential for plant protein production - is carried into soil. Past research has found that if plants get all the right growing conditions, but not enough nitrogen, they will quickly outpace their own energy supplies.
> 
> *The plants will quite literally grow to death, often withering long before the growing season ends.*
> 
> However, Uddling adds that even this explanation is too simple.
> 
> "We are seeing reduced nitrogen content even when growth has not been affected," he explained. "Moreover, the effect is there in trials with powerful fertilizer, which indicates that it is not down to limited access to nitrogen in the soil. Future studies should look at what is causing the effect, but it appears to be linked to plants' capacity to absorb nitrogen rather than to changed levels in the soil."


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even your own link does not say that Gore says plants do not need CO2 and does not call for eliminating CO2. It merely calls for REDUCING man made emissions of CO2 over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...._why_ would one want to reduce *what is good for plants of the earth*/plants is what one wants to save? Especially by 90%?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already nailed you on that lie!
Click to expand...

How can you "nail" someone on something is *not* a lie?


----------



## vasuderatorrent

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So even your own link does not say that Gore says plants do not need CO2 and does not call for eliminating CO2. It merely calls for REDUCING man made emissions of CO2 over time.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...._why_ would one want to reduce *what is good for plants of the earth*/plants is what one wants to save? Especially by 90%?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already nailed you on that lie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can you "nail" someone on something is *not* a lie?
Click to expand...


With an imaginary hammer.


----------



## P@triot

Definitely a positive trend. More and more people are standing up and telling the "pc crowd" to go f*** themselves. Love the spine that this man is showing...

‘It’s My Right’: Restaurant Owner Defends ‘Muslims Get Out’ Sign Amid Criticism


----------



## P@triot

While there is no denying that Obama and his progressive pals have made a _serious_ mess of this country, there is no doubt that we are seeing some positive trends as a result of people seeing progressivism first hand and rejecting it. We are on the cusp of an Article V Convention of the States (and in fact - the states involved just had a full trial run to make sure all laws were adhered to and that everything would run smoothly if/when the actual convention took place). This is *great* *news*. It ultimately restores the 10th Amendment which ultimately restores power back into the hands of the people.

Inside the Conservative Push for States to Amend the Constitution


----------



## P@triot

This is also *great* *news*:

"Including nominally nonpartisan Nebraska, Republicans now control 31 state assemblies — more than double the number in 2010."

Inside the Conservative Push for States to Amend the Constitution


----------



## P@triot

Another solid conservative stepping forward to serve and right the ship. A win here would be huge for America...

Darryl Glenn Closing Gap to Defeat Senator Who Supported Obamacare, Iran Deal


----------



## P@triot

We are so close to a giant step towards restoring constitutional government...


----------



## P@triot

The positive trends continue. Support for banning assault weapons is at an all time low...

Gallup: U.S. support for assault weapons ban reaches all-time low


----------



## P@triot

The positive trends continue. Support for the "Global Warming" scam has reached it's lowest point since 1998...

Media Made Right Call to Ignore Climate Change in Debates


----------



## P@triot

And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.



And we recall what a success it was the last time they controlled all 3 right?  Ten plus years in Iraq and a market collapse.


----------



## candycorn

I think it will be different with Mr. Trump.  Boy I sure hope so anyway.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I think it will be different with Mr. Trump.  Boy I sure hope so anyway.


Sadly, I don't. I'm betting we see almost as much corruption as the Obama Administration.


----------



## Godboy

candycorn said:


> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **


----------



## candycorn

Godboy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell but you may see that Trump and Clinton are more alike than different....
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

Godboy said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **
Click to expand...


Time will tell...but you may see that Trump and Clinton are more alike than they are different.  Perhaps not enough to suit me but perhaps enough to make his supporters uneasy.


----------



## owebo

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we recall what a success it was the last time they controlled all 3 right?  Ten plus years in Iraq and a market collapse.
Click to expand...

What market collapse?


----------



## candycorn

owebo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we recall what a success it was the last time they controlled all 3 right?  Ten plus years in Iraq and a market collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What market collapse?
Click to expand...


You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.


----------



## owebo

candycorn said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we recall what a success it was the last time they controlled all 3 right?  Ten plus years in Iraq and a market collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What market collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
Click to expand...

You are mistaken....


----------



## candycorn

owebo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we recall what a success it was the last time they controlled all 3 right?  Ten plus years in Iraq and a market collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What market collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken....
Click to expand...


Don't think so.


----------



## owebo

candycorn said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the positive trends continue. Republicans now own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we recall what a success it was the last time they controlled all 3 right?  Ten plus years in Iraq and a market collapse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What market collapse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are mistaken....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't think so.
Click to expand...

We know....


----------



## ptbw forever

I remember when you made this thread and I thought you were crazy.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

candycorn said:


> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **


Oops!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The old wives’ tale spread by the teachers’ unions (who are afraid of competition) is that homeschoolers are not “socialized.” Well, the facts are in. *Homeschoolers are almost twice as involved in their local community or church as public school students, and almost three times as involved in politics*.”
> 
> The Ultimate Obama Survival Guide by Wayne Allyn Root on iBooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation : NERDS!!!!
> 
> These kids end up going back wild crazy when they finally flee their helicopter parents .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. So first you falsely claim they will be "socially inept" and then when I prove that wrong you immaturely claim "nerds". So having a child that is better educated, receives higher scores, and is more involved in their community is a _bad_ thing in your mind? You're going to attack those children and immaturely refer to them as "nerds"?
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen....I give you the modern-day radicalized liberal. So scared of an educated and enlighten populace that they argue for a dumbed-down system of education so long as it can be used for indoctrination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
Click to expand...

Talk about moronic.

Held captive by their parents?

Are parents required to hand their children over to the State at a required age without having input or active participation?

It seems you are the result of this lack of participation in your education by your parents.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

BlackAsCoal said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the trends look good.
> 
> Right-wingers have lost on just about every social issue they care about. Great news.
> 
> As US demographics continue to change, republicans will probably be locked out of the White House for many years to come. Great news.
> 
> With republicans locked out of the White House, they will not have the ability to affect the Supreme Court. Wonderful news.
> 
> Thanks for reminding us of the coming brighter days. :0)
Click to expand...

Oops!


----------



## miketx

LOL! LIberal idiots.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Timmy said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to catholic school, jerk ass!
Click to expand...

Did you pay attention in class?


----------



## Unkotare

owebo said:


> As a maker, I no longer hire people with public schooling....





?????????????


----------



## Yousaidwhat

hazlnut said:


> The Alt Right becoming mainstream is horribly NOT positive.
> 
> We flushed those shits decade ago and they keep coming back up.


Would everyone that disagrees with you be considered this alt-right?

You need to get out more and meet other people. Or at least open a window and get some air.


----------



## chrisjohnson

this is something interesting Trump thoughts https://www.purevpn.com/blog/donald-trumps-thoughts-on-cyber-security/


----------



## candycorn

Yousaidwhat said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure stepped in it and tracked it all over the floor.
> Oops!
Click to expand...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Trump.Stamped said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of indoctrinated whining sissies in search of safe spaces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually raise your kids, they can't be indoctrinated by the schools. They can try, but it won't work.[/QUOTE
Click to expand...




Trump.Stamped said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of indoctrinated whining sissies in search of safe spaces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you actually raise your kids, they can't be indoctrinated by the schools. They can try, but it won't work.
Click to expand...

Agree and have actively participated in their education and the education of the grandchildren.

The family has numerous teachers. Public and homeschooling.


----------



## Timmy

Yousaidwhat said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to catholic school, jerk ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you pay attention in class?
Click to expand...


Oh yeah .  You learn what phonies "religious " people tend to be .  They talk a big game , but live a different one .


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.


Yeah, but that was undeniably related to Bill Clinton collapsing the housing market with his idiotic 1997 Community Re-Investment Act. This is what happens with progressive socialism. You cannot make loans to people who can't afford them and not have a monumental negative outcome from it.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Timmy said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to catholic school, jerk ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you pay attention in class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah .  You learn what phonies "religious " people tend to be .  They talk a big game , but live a different one .
Click to expand...

Wouldnt know Timmy.

I'm an agnostic.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!


I feel bad for our society. That we have people like _you_ in it. Unimportant busybodies always worried about what everyone _else_ is doing. Here is a radical concept Timmy - how about just worrying about yourself and not putting your nose in other people's business? Don't worry about how other people raise their children just because you can't find a woman willing to mate with you. Go adopt some children and raise them how you want. Leave everyone else alone to raise their children how they want.

Oh....and by the way....Ted Cruz is 10x's the person that Hitlery Clinton and Barack Obama are. He's not a corrupt, unethical dirt-bag like they are. He actually has integrity.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for our society. That we have people like _you_ in it. Unimportant busybodies always worried about what everyone _else_ is doing. Here is a radical concept Timmy - how about just worrying about yourself and not putting your nose in other people's business? Don't worry about how other people raise their children just because you can't find a woman willing to mate with you. Go adopt some children and raise them how you want. Leave everyone else alone to raise their children how they want.
> 
> Oh....and by the way....Ted Cruz is 10x's the person that Hitlery Clinton and Barack Obama are. He's not a corrupt, unethical dirt-bag like they are. He actually has integrity.
Click to expand...


Lying Ted has integrity?  When did that happen.?  Before or after he said no trump , and then Schilled for him at the 11th hour .


----------



## Timmy

Yousaidwhat said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I went to catholic school, jerk ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you pay attention in class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah .  You learn what phonies "religious " people tend to be .  They talk a big game , but live a different one .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt know Timmy.
> 
> I'm an agnostic.
Click to expand...


Good !  Stay away from bible thumpers.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Timmy said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living proof of the failed government mandated school system. So disappointing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to catholic school, jerk ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you pay attention in class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah .  You learn what phonies "religious " people tend to be .  They talk a big game , but live a different one .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wouldnt know Timmy.
> 
> I'm an agnostic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good !  Stay away from bible thumpers.
Click to expand...

Timmy.

I don't disrespect those who have religious conviction.

I am normally a tolerant individual who doesn't find it necessary to insult those who I may not associate with.

I have family members who are Christian, Republican and Conservative.

We don't use our differences as weapons to bludgeon each other.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  I feel bad for the kids . It's like they are being held captive by their parents .  Young kids all involved in church and politics?  You end up with Ted Cruz!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for our society. That we have people like _you_ in it. Unimportant busybodies always worried about what everyone _else_ is doing. Here is a radical concept Timmy - how about just worrying about yourself and not putting your nose in other people's business? Don't worry about how other people raise their children just because you can't find a woman willing to mate with you. Go adopt some children and raise them how you want. Leave everyone else alone to raise their children how they want.
> 
> Oh....and by the way....Ted Cruz is 10x's the person that Hitlery Clinton and Barack Obama are. He's not a corrupt, unethical dirt-bag like they are. He actually has integrity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lying Ted has integrity?  When did that happen.?  Before or after he said no trump , and then Schilled for him at the 11th hour .
Click to expand...

So it's a lack of integrity to decide that Trump is a better bad choice than Hitlery Clinton?!? 

You know you're desperate to find something when you claim a person has no integrity simply because they supported their party's candidate. Hitlery funneled billions through the Clinton Foundation for political favors, she had her maid print out highly classified documents, she rigged the Dumbocrat primary against Bernie Sanders, but you're up in arms that Cruz said "I don't like Trump" and then said "but he's a better choice that Hitlery"? Come on....even you don't believe that. You just should absurd now.


----------



## P@triot

Here is an _extremely_ positive trend in America. A member of the Gaystopo has been rejected by even liberal Oregon. They chose to elect a Republican Secretary of State for the first time in 14 years rather than elect Gaystopo Brad Avakian - who harassed and tormented Christians for their beliefs.

Democrat Who Destroyed Christian Bakery CRUSHED


----------



## P@triot

Another positive trend in America - a return to common sense and a rejection of progressives demanding to be coddled...

‘Suck it up, buttercup!’: Iowa lawmaker proposes bill punishing schools coddling anti-Trump students


----------



## P@triot

Trump's election has the _potential_ to be as powerful as the Reagan Revolution - when conservatives dominated the world under Ronald Reagan in the U.S., the Iron Lady Margaret Thatcher in England, and Brian Mulroney in Canada.

Far-right French leader: Trump’s presidency could bring ‘world peace’


----------



## tycho1572

I've always seen liberals as nothing more than a small group of people who are looking for their niche in the world they live. Once they find something they're comfortable with, they take it a step further by expecting everyone else to embrace it.

These people are in for a rude awakening. lol


----------



## P@triot

It's encouraging to see how Trump's win is reverberating through out the globe. Even if it doesn't result in actual wins in other countries, it's good to see that it's at least giving conservatives in other nations _hope_ that they can do there what we did here.

Marine Le Pen sees Trump win as 'a sign of hope' for France - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## tycho1572

P@triot said:


> It's encouraging to see how Trump's win is reverberating through out the globe. Even if it doesn't result in actual wins in other countries, it's good to see that it's at least giving conservatives in other nations _hope_ that they can do there what we did here.
> 
> Marine Le Pen sees Trump win as 'a sign of hope' for France - CNNPolitics.com


We'll be seeing a lot of unexpected positive changes/surprises with Trump. Keeping Hillary out of the WH was the best thing that could've happened for this country, and the world.


----------



## P@triot

tycho1572 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's encouraging to see how Trump's win is reverberating through out the globe. Even if it doesn't result in actual wins in other countries, it's good to see that it's at least giving conservatives in other nations _hope_ that they can do there what we did here.
> 
> Marine Le Pen sees Trump win as 'a sign of hope' for France - CNNPolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be seeing a lot of unexpected positive changes/surprises with Trump. Keeping Hillary out of the WH was the best thing that could've happened for this country, and the world.
Click to expand...

It's great to see the Clinton's going away forever, Barack Obama going away forever, and Harry Reid going away for ever - and all at the same time no less! Now if we could just get Nancy Pelosi to go away forever.

Hopefully this ass-kicking will result in changes in the Dumbocrat Party like Obama's election did with the Republican. Hopefully we'll see true liberals rise up, kick out all of the communists/marxists/socialists/fascists, and replace the endless pathological liars with people of integrity.

If that happens - the election of Donald Trump will be one of the biggest success stories in U.S. history, regardless of what he does as President. The right has done a great job of "draining the swamp" (not that there isn't more to do of course). Now we just need the left to follow suite. If they do, we can get this country back on track.


----------



## P@triot

This is *very* positive: watching the liberal media admit their bias and then illustrate the humility to acknowledge how much they lied about conservatives.

This is all symptomatic of modern journalism’s great moral and intellectual failing: its unbearable smugness.

The audience for our glib analysis and contempt for much of the electorate, it turned out, was rather limited. This was particularly true when it came to voters, the ones who turned out by the millions to deliver not only a rebuke to the political system but also the people who cover it.

That’s the fantasy, the idea that if we mock them enough, call them racist enough, they’ll eventually shut up and get in line.
Commentary: The unbearable smugness of the press


----------



## P@triot

It doesn't get much more positive than this.




 

Quite possibly the best news you've heard since Tuesday... - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## P@triot

Progressive propaganda being taken off of the air and replaced with Christmas music is definitely a positive thing for America! Maybe it will chill all of these progressive who get themselves into a violent tizzy listening to left-wing lies on the airwaves.

Radio station dumps atheists for Christmas music


----------



## P@triot

It doesn't get much more positive than this! Another _huge_ win for the 2nd Amendment and for law-abiding citizens...

Concealed carry customer shoots pizza joint intruders


----------



## P@triot

A _very_ positive trend. Media outlets being negatively impacted by their idiotic progressivism and even recognizing it...

ESPN Admits They Mistreat Conservatives, And It's Killing Their Ratings


----------



## francoHFW

So giving the richest a huge tax cut is a great idea when the middle class is a wreck? America getting dumber and dumber and unable to fill good jobs that free trade is producing is fine? 

ESPN should stick to sports....


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> So giving the richest a huge tax cut is a great idea when the middle class is a wreck? America getting dumber and dumber and unable to fill good jobs that free trade is producing is fine?
> 
> ESPN should stick to sports....


The middle class is a "wreck" because Barack Obama and the Democrats _made_ it that way. Everything they did was designed to destroy the middle class, get the masses into poverty and relying on the federal government.


----------



## P@triot

While I think that the media might be overblowing his response here, just the fact that this is even being discussed is a _very_ positive thing for America. No matter what else he does, if Donald Trump appoints Ted Cruz to the Supreme Court, I will consider his presidency a resounding success...

Ted Cruz Says He’s Willing To Serve On The Supreme Court


----------



## Cowman

All the homeschooled children I've met are NOT well adjusted at all. They live entirely within their comfort zone at all times.


----------



## rdean

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.


Yea, homeschooling.

Homeschooled Kids, Now Grown, Blog Against the Past

King, 22, has a hard time stepping into a church without having a panic attack. She escaped—her word—from her family in Georgia on her 18thbirthday and lives in Maine with her husband, also a former homeschooler. Very little is left of the ideology her parents worked so furiously to instill in her. She’s ashamed of the work she did as a leader in various homeschooling youth organizations, which, she writes, “contributed to the amount of hurt I and many others who grew up in this radical/evangelical/conservative/christian subculture endured and continue to endure.”

Homeschoolers Anonymous, a new site that publishes children of Christian homeschooling families speaking out about upbringings that, they say,* have left them traumatized and unprepared for adult life*. “Our primary concern is for people to be exposed to our experiences growing up in the conservative Christian homeschooling world and to see how those ideologies can create abusive situations,” says Ryan Lee Stollar, one of the site’s founders.

------------------

You knew that was coming.

Homeschoolers Anonymous


----------



## rdean

Norman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford. It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months. It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over. She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity. EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened Happy days are here again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! We're supposed to believe that your excited about Donald Trump being president? You've have had melt down after melt down about him in other threads. What is with your disingenuous claims and false bravado? Just attempting to be a troll? Desperate for my attention again?
> 
> By the way - Trump is adamant that the biggest failed legislation in U.S. history - Obamacare - will be repealed once he is in office. So you just contradicted your own positions (as usual)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she can pronounce or acknowledge "TRUMP 2016". Common feature among the liberals:
> 
> 
> The EPA and business regulations will be decreased to sensible (and smart) levels, and prosperity returned to America. Regressive liberal's worst fear is to see prosperous America.
Click to expand...

Why are you posting a video that doesn't exist?


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> All the homeschooled children I've met are NOT well adjusted at all. They live entirely within their comfort zone at all times.


Isn't that what the indoctrinated public school children do? You know, the one's who are told they don't have to take their _midterms_ simply because their candidate lost an election? The one's who need _therapy dogs_ because they can't handle a simple election? The one's who need _coloring books_ because they didn't get their way for once? 

I've *never* seen a single homeschooled individual act like that.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> So giving the richest a huge tax cut is a great idea when the middle class is a wreck? America getting dumber and dumber and unable to fill good jobs that free trade is producing is fine?
> 
> ESPN should stick to sports....
> 
> 
> 
> The middle class is a "wreck" because Barack Obama and the Democrats _made_ it that way. Everything they did was designed to destroy the middle class, get the masses into poverty and relying on the federal government.
> 
> View attachment 99204
Click to expand...

Deep, dupe. like causing the W world depression?


----------



## P@triot

rdean said:


> Homeschoolers Anonymous, a new site that publishes children of Christian homeschooling families speaking out about upbringings that, they say,* have left them traumatized and unprepared for adult life*.


Unprepared for adult life? Oh...you mean like _every_ indoctrinated public school student who became an adult and yet are told they don't have to take their _midterms_ simply because their candidate lost an election? Or do you mean how they need _therapy dogs_ because they can't handle a simple election? Or do you mean how they need _coloring books_ because they didn't get their way for once? 

I'm confused - could you clarify for me?


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> All the homeschooled children I've met are NOT well adjusted at all. They live entirely within their comfort zone at all times.


We should definitely strive to be "adjusted" like these indoctrinated public school snowflakes...

“Students need to realize that we live in a republic where majority rules. That means that the person you voted for doesn’t always win, but you have to just deal with it. Colleges and professors who baby their students because they’re upset over the election are not doing them any favors. Throwing a tantrum or becoming a basket case when life doesn’t go your way is not how adults behave,” she said.

“I can’t imagine what these students will do once they enter the workforce and have a difficult boss or a challenging project, or have personal setbacks. We are raising a generation of crybabies who can’t handle life, and if they don’t get it together I’m very worried for the future of this country.”

Anti-Trumper Asks for Time to Get Over Election... Prof Gives BRUTAL 7 Word Reply


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Deep, dupe. like causing the W world depression?


That didn't happen under W's watch snowflake...


----------



## Cowman

P@triot said:


> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the homeschooled children I've met are NOT well adjusted at all. They live entirely within their comfort zone at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We should definitely strive to be "adjusted" like these indoctrinated public school snowflakes...
> 
> “Students need to realize that we live in a republic where majority rules. That means that the person you voted for doesn’t always win, but you have to just deal with it. Colleges and professors who baby their students because they’re upset over the election are not doing them any favors. Throwing a tantrum or becoming a basket case when life doesn’t go your way is not how adults behave,” she said.
> 
> “I can’t imagine what these students will do once they enter the workforce and have a difficult boss or a challenging project, or have personal setbacks. We are raising a generation of crybabies who can’t handle life, and if they don’t get it together I’m very worried for the future of this country.”
> 
> Anti-Trumper Asks for Time to Get Over Election... Prof Gives BRUTAL 7 Word Reply
Click to expand...


Uh no, you miss what I am saying. those homeschooled children ARE the 'snowflakes' you're talking about. They crumble when presented with any sort of opposition or infringement upon their comfort zone.

They're soft. Weak.


----------



## P@triot

Cowman said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cowman said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the homeschooled children I've met are NOT well adjusted at all. They live entirely within their comfort zone at all times.
> 
> 
> 
> We should definitely strive to be "adjusted" like these indoctrinated public school snowflakes...
> 
> “Students need to realize that we live in a republic where majority rules. That means that the person you voted for doesn’t always win, but you have to just deal with it. Colleges and professors who baby their students because they’re upset over the election are not doing them any favors. Throwing a tantrum or becoming a basket case when life doesn’t go your way is not how adults behave,” she said.
> 
> “I can’t imagine what these students will do once they enter the workforce and have a difficult boss or a challenging project, or have personal setbacks. We are raising a generation of crybabies who can’t handle life, and if they don’t get it together I’m very worried for the future of this country.”
> 
> Anti-Trumper Asks for Time to Get Over Election... Prof Gives BRUTAL 7 Word Reply
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh no, you miss what I am saying. those homeschooled children ARE the 'snowflakes' you're talking about. They crumble when presented with any sort of opposition or infringement upon their comfort zone.
> 
> They're soft. Weak.
Click to expand...

Uh....no....you missed what was being said. The homeschooled children do *not* act like that. It's the public school snowflakes melting down right now. But hey...keep making stuff up! It's doing wonders for your credibility.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deep, dupe. like causing the W world depression?
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't happen under W's watch snowflake...
> 
> View attachment 99211
Click to expand...

You are nuts. lol


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homeschoolers Anonymous, a new site that publishes children of Christian homeschooling families speaking out about upbringings that, they say,* have left them traumatized and unprepared for adult life*.
> 
> 
> 
> Unprepared for adult life? Oh...you mean like _every_ indoctrinated public school student who became an adult and yet are told they don't have to take their _midterms_ simply because their candidate lost an election? Or do you mean how they need _therapy dogs_ because they can't handl e a simple election? Or do you mean how they need _coloring books_ because they didn't get their way for once?
> 
> I'm confused - could you clarify for me?
Click to expand...

So W had nothing to do with that OBAMA (?!) economic meltdown and our public schools are far left indoctrination centers? Obviously, the real problem is the RW alternate universe. Total anti-American bs for total dupes....all to save the bloated, greedy GOP rich.


----------



## francoHFW

See also: GW is a hoax, vaccinations cause autism, Dems are coming to take our guns, etc etc


----------



## P@triot

What a _great_ opportunity for the Republican Party to fix everything that Democrats destroyed. We have the House, the Senate, and the White House. Republican's must utilize this rule in the Senate to get legislation to Donald Trump's desk.

How Republicans Could Overcome Filibusters by Democrats


----------



## Spare_change

francoHFW said:


> See also: GW is a hoax, vaccinations cause autism, Dems are coming to take our guns, etc etc




Glad to see you've escaped the Dark Side.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> What a _great_ opportunity for the Republican Party to fix everything that Democrats destroyed. We have the House, the Senate, and the White House. Republican's must utilize this rule in the Senate to get legislation to Donald Trump's desk.
> 
> How Republicans Could Overcome Filibusters by Democrats


Like what was destroyed, dupe?


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> What a _great_ opportunity for the Republican Party to fix everything that Democrats destroyed. We have the House, the Senate, and the White House. Republican's must utilize this rule in the Senate to get legislation to Donald Trump's desk.
> 
> How Republicans Could Overcome Filibusters by Democrats


Since filibusters have nothing to do with speeches now, I don't see how...


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ opportunity for the Republican Party to fix everything that Democrats destroyed. We have the House, the Senate, and the White House. Republican's must utilize this rule in the Senate to get legislation to Donald Trump's desk.
> 
> How Republicans Could Overcome Filibusters by Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> Like what was destroyed, dupe?
Click to expand...

The entire country, nitwit. Dumbocrats took us from $10 trillion in national debt to $20 trillion in national debt. Dumbocrats caused healthcare costs to _skyrocket_ with Obamacare. Dumbocrats weakened national security by cutting defense while ignorantly helping to set the Middle East on _fire_ and create ISIS. Dumbocrats destroyed the economy with taxes and regulations. I could go on all day. Perhaps you should have turned off Nick Jr. over the past 8 years and paid attention to what your government was doing.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ opportunity for the Republican Party to fix everything that Democrats destroyed. We have the House, the Senate, and the White House. Republican's must utilize this rule in the Senate to get legislation to Donald Trump's desk.
> 
> How Republicans Could Overcome Filibusters by Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> Like what was destroyed, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire country, nitwit. Dumbocrats took us from $10 trillion in national debt to $20 trillion in national debt. Dumbocrats caused healthcare costs to _skyrocket_ with Obamacare. Dumbocrats weakened national security by cutting defense while ignorantly helping to set the Middle East on _fire_ and create ISIS. Dumbocrats destroyed the economy with taxes and regulations. I could go on all day. Perhaps you should have turned off Nick Jr. over the past 8 years and paid attention to what your government was doing.
Click to expand...

Hear about the GOP corrupt WORLD DEPRESSION? That's how much health Care COSTS!!! Defense WAS NOT CUT LOL. BS! Who's Nick JR?


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a _great_ opportunity for the Republican Party to fix everything that Democrats destroyed. We have the House, the Senate, and the White House. Republican's must utilize this rule in the Senate to get legislation to Donald Trump's desk.
> 
> How Republicans Could Overcome Filibusters by Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> Like what was destroyed, dupe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire country, nitwit. Dumbocrats took us from $10 trillion in national debt to $20 trillion in national debt. Dumbocrats caused healthcare costs to _skyrocket_ with Obamacare. Dumbocrats weakened national security by cutting defense while ignorantly helping to set the Middle East on _fire_ and create ISIS. Dumbocrats destroyed the economy with taxes and regulations. I could go on all day. Perhaps you should have turned off Nick Jr. over the past 8 years and paid attention to what your government was doing.
Click to expand...

ALMOST NOTHING after stimulus and ACA. Pure mindless GOP obstruction....Go Trump!!


----------



## francoHFW

86 straight months of growth with NO GOP corrupt bubble.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> 86 straight months of growth with NO GOP corrupt bubble.


What "growth"?!? Barack Obama became the first and only president in U.S. history to not have at least one year of 3% or more GDP growth, you nitwit. All you do is post opinion.


----------



## P@triot

A _very_ positive trend for America. Conservatives are organizing and leveraging technology to expose the progressive agenda. This will hold them accountable for their views and actions.

Students Fed Up with Liberal Professors Hit Back with Brilliant New Weapon


----------



## P@triot

This may not be a positive trend _in_ America, but it's definitely a positive trend _for_ America...

France’s Presidential election could be a faceoff between Right and the Far-Right


----------



## P@triot

Epic.


Is MSNBC’s Mika Brzezinski Turning Conservative?


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was undeniably related to Bill Clinton collapsing the housing market with his idiotic 1997 Community Re-Investment Act. This is what happens with progressive socialism. You cannot make loans to people who can't afford them and not have a monumental negative outcome from it.
Click to expand...


Hmmm…Clinton was out of office for 8 years and it was his fault?   You’re head is so far up your ass you cough up dandruff


----------



## Spare_change

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was undeniably related to Bill Clinton collapsing the housing market with his idiotic 1997 Community Re-Investment Act. This is what happens with progressive socialism. You cannot make loans to people who can't afford them and not have a monumental negative outcome from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm…Clinton was out of office for 8 years and it was his fault?   You’re head is so far up your ass you cough up dandruff
Click to expand...


Hey! Just because you don't understand the impact of CRA doesn't mean you can get nasty,

Grow the hell up --- if you want to discuss the issue like an adult, try talking like an adult.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was undeniably related to Bill Clinton collapsing the housing market with his idiotic 1997 Community Re-Investment Act. This is what happens with progressive socialism. You cannot make loans to people who can't afford them and not have a monumental negative outcome from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm…Clinton was out of office for 8 years and it was his fault?   You’re head is so far up your ass you cough up dandruff
Click to expand...

Do you think legislation that negatively impacts housing causes collapse over night? It takes _time_, nitwit. Nobody misses their first house payment. The first couple of years they make do in a variety of ways (mostly running up credit cards). Eventually though it all catches up with them. After those 2 - 4 years (or _more_) they go through either the eviction process or the bankruptcy process (both add an additional 1 - 2 years). As those houses are foreclosed on and banks lose money, they start laying off employees. Those people who previously _could_ make their house payments are now unable to do so. Again, they use their savings for the house and run up credit cards. Eventually enough foreclosures start to occur that housing prices plummet since there is a fire sale on foreclosed homes. Do the math nitwit - you're looking at a _minimum_ of 8 years to see the effect of something like that.


----------



## P@triot

This is _definitely_ a positive trend for America. Not only has Barack Obama done more to get conservatives elected than anyone since Ronald Reagan, but then our friends on the left re-electe Nancy Pelosi to house minority leader!

"Barack Obama has lost more seats for his party than any president in modern history"

Democrats Re-Elect Nancy Pelosi


----------



## candycorn

Spare_change said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may recall Bush and the $700B bailout at the end of his Presidency and proceeded by 4 years of GOP majorities (if I'm not mistaken) in the Senate and House.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but that was undeniably related to Bill Clinton collapsing the housing market with his idiotic 1997 Community Re-Investment Act. This is what happens with progressive socialism. You cannot make loans to people who can't afford them and not have a monumental negative outcome from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm…Clinton was out of office for 8 years and it was his fault?   You’re head is so far up your ass you cough up dandruff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Just because you don't understand the impact of CRA doesn't mean you can get nasty,
> 
> Grow the hell up --- if you want to discuss the issue like an adult, try talking like an adult.
Click to expand...


And for the last 8 years, cons here have been bitching about “he’s blaming bush”.  Apparently, he is copying Bush 43 who, it seems, is blaming Clinton. 

Let me guess, different circumstances…right???


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> And for the last 8 years, cons here have been bitching about “he’s blaming bush”.  Apparently, he is copying Bush 43 who, it seems, is blaming Clinton.
> 
> Let me guess, different circumstances…right???


So you people inaccurately blame Bush for _everything_ (such as the laughable $10 trillion in Obama debt you nitwit progressives try to attribute to George W. Bush) but that is the same thing in your mind as _accurately_ attributing *one* thing to Bill Clinton in your mind?

Partisan hack much CC?


----------



## P@triot

Lets hope this is a trend that continues. It simply doesn't get any better than this. Friends - you have to listen to the audio here. It is _incredible_. We're seeing individuals on the left actually opening their minds for the first time. At the same time, they are condemning the traditional tactics of the left.

The truth matters. It is imperative that we continue to speak the *truth* and nothing but the truth.

The Power of the Founding Documents


----------



## P@triot

When Hollywood progressives are recognizing that the mainstream media has become completely untrustworthy, you know it's bad. This is a huge step in the right direction. One must first recognize there is a problem before they can solve it.

Denzel Washington slams the mainstream media for selling ‘BS’


----------



## P@triot

_Epic_....

Electoral College Popularity Jumps to Record Highs


----------



## owebo

It will be nice to see unemployment start trending down.....


----------



## P@triot

The push towards term limits is a _very_ positive trend...

Ted Cruz announces Trump-inspired amendment to the Constitution


----------



## P@triot

Progressive media finally abandoning the false accusations of "racism" that the left has used for over a decade now.

NY Times: Trump supporters are NOT racist


----------



## P@triot

The Senate map for 2018 is _beautiful_... if Donald Trump makes good on his promises and Republicans fix the economy that Barack Obama and the Dumbocrats destroyed - 2018 could be an epic success for the Republican Party.

The 2018 Senate Map Is Beautiful


----------



## P@triot

The positive trends continue and are coming at warp speed now.

This week, Iowa legislators took bold, bipartisan steps towards joining the coalition of states calling for an Article V convention to propose amendments that limit federal power and jurisdiction. The Iowa Senate State Government Committee voted 12-3 in favor of the Convention of States resolution with strong support from both parties. 

A few hours later, the Texas Senate voted 20 - 11 in favor of the same application with unanimous support among Republicans!


----------



## P@triot

This is an exceptional sign for the future of the U.S.

The data is clear and conclusive. For example, we asked _“Overall, which level of government do you believe is doing a better job of serving its citizens and delivering results?” _Fully *71%* of voters chose “State Governments,” while just 29% chose “The Federal Government.”

Frank Luntz: Americans Trust Their Own States But Not Washington


----------



## ScienceRocks

owebo said:


> It will be nice to see unemployment start trending down.....



That'd be amazing as we're about as low as it has been the past 50 years.


----------



## P@triot

Matthew said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be nice to see unemployment start trending down.....
> 
> 
> 
> That'd be amazing as we're about as low as it has been the past 50 years.
Click to expand...

Sure - if you reject all reality. A record 94 million people out of the labor force does not scream "record lows" in unemployment.


----------



## P@triot

The positive trends continue. More and more states are stepping forward and restoring common decency to America:

“It does not discriminate but it is *focused on public safety and common decency and privacy*,” Patrick said.

Gee....what _radical_ concepts. Common decency and privacy. Civilized concepts so basic, only the left could be confused by them.

Texas Bill Seeks to Protect Public Safety in Bathrooms


----------



## P@triot

Sanity and decency are being restored...

BREAKING: Supreme Court Gives Neil Gorsuch Time to Get There Before Hearing the Transgender Case | The Resurgent


----------



## P@triot

*More States Teach Founding US Documents*
A very positive trend - a renewed interest in properly teaching the U.S. Constitution to students again.


> "Rights might be inherent, but ideas need to be taught," said Maida Buckley, a retired classroom teacher in Fairbanks, Alaska, who testified last year to an Alaskan legislative task force on civics education. "When you have a system of government that's based on ideas, espoused in the Declaration of Independence and carried out with a working document in the Constitution, those ideas need to be taught."


MORE STATES TEACH FOUNDING US DOCUMENTS


----------



## P@triot

Definitely a positive trend. The American people are fed up with the immature, pretentious, intolerant, left-wing lunatics on college campuses. Let's hope Missouri and all other liberal hell holes continue to lose enrollment...

Mizzou shuts down more dorms as enrollment continues to drop drastically


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see the very positive trend of the left-wing idiocy being rejected for freedom, free markets, and free choice....

Scott Walker Deals Another Blow to Big Labor in Wisconsin


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.*


Thank God _that_ did *not* happen.



candycorn said:


> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*


Thank God the GOP is still defending my 2nd Amendment *rights*



candycorn said:


> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.*


Obamacare _should_ be gone in the next year or two
*


candycorn said:



			It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.
		
Click to expand...

*Thank God HRC will *never* "take over".
*


candycorn said:



			She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination
		
Click to expand...

*Thank God that will *never* happen. Let's pray that President Trump gets to appoint that many though!
*


candycorn said:



			The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.
		
Click to expand...

*Thank God that *didn't* happen.
*


candycorn said:



			EPA regulations will be strengthened
		
Click to expand...

*
*


candycorn said:



			Business regs will be strengthened
		
Click to expand...

* 
*


candycorn said:



			Happy days are here again!!!
		
Click to expand...

*That's the only one you got right! You were 1/9. Not a very good grade CC. You might want to find a new subject to study and discuss. Clearly politics are not your thing.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> *EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened*


*President Trump* is properly and legally "waging a war" on regulations. Thank goodness the adults are in charge again. And thank God you were astoundingly wrong on _every_ prediction you made.

Meet the Professor Who Could Run Trump's War on Regulations


----------



## ScienceRocks

Lol, the same kind of positive shit that is going on in Turkey right now.


----------



## Spare_change

Matthew said:


> Lol, the same kind of positive shit that is going on in Turkey right now.



You supposed comparison is, in a word, stupid.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?


You certainly don't.


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.


You just want to teach children to hate, period.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened. Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> 
> 
> *President Trump* is properly and legally "waging a war" on regulations. Thank goodness the adults are in charge again. And thank God you were astoundingly wrong on _every_ prediction you made.
> 
> Meet the Professor Who Could Run Trump's War on Regulations
Click to expand...


And the result will be a country that is more hostile to the public; it always happens when the GOP has the ball


----------



## candycorn

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want to teach children to hate, period.
Click to expand...


Its all he knows.


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want to teach children to hate, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all he knows.
Click to expand...




So, he's a democrat?


----------



## candycorn

Unkotare said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want to teach children to hate, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all he knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he's a democrat?
Click to expand...


Nah, he’s a turd in the same bowl of shit you’re in. Say hi to your neighbor.


----------



## Unkotare

candycorn said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I think it's important to teach children to hate ignorance, racism, socialism, failure, and violence. The core values of the liberal ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> You just want to teach children to hate, period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all he knows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, he's a democrat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, he’s a turd in the same bowl of shit you’re in. Say hi to your neighbor.
Click to expand...



You said hate is all he knows. That would be a democrat.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> And the result will be a country that is more hostile to the public; it always happens when the GOP has the ball


Um...unconstitutional government "regulations" are far more "hostile to the public" than anything the GOP does. How does providing the people with more *liberty* equate to ""more hostile to the public" in your mind?!?


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> Nah, he’s a *turd* in the same *bowl of shit* you’re in. Say hi to your neighbor.


And she has the audacity to whine about "hate"? 

The intolerant left simply cannot tolerate anyone who accepts the facts, embraces reality, or defends liberty.


----------



## Billo_Really

Unkotare said:


> You said hate is all he knows. That would be a democrat.


You don't see democrats trying to ban people of color.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said hate is all he knows. That would be a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see democrats trying to ban people of color.
Click to expand...

No...Dumbocrats just hang them and burn crosses in their front lawns.


----------



## Spare_change

Billo_Really said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said hate is all he knows. That would be a democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't see democrats trying to ban people of color.
Click to expand...

Oh? They created banning by color ... did THEY change their spots?


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> No...Dumbocrats just hang them and burn crosses in their front lawns.


The KKK is right wing, troll boy, not left.


----------



## Billo_Really

Spare_change said:


> Oh? They created banning by color ... did THEY change their spots?


Don't change the subject.  It's not Pelosi's travel ban.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the result will be a country that is more hostile to the public; it always happens when the GOP has the ball
> 
> 
> 
> Um...unconstitutional government "regulations" are far more "hostile to the public" than anything the GOP does. How does providing the people with more *liberty* equate to ""more hostile to the public" in your mind?!?
Click to expand...


FEMA is unconstitutional.  According to you, it shouldn’t exist. FEMA helps people after disasters.  
Your move.


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, he’s a *turd* in the same *bowl of shit* you’re in. Say hi to your neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> And she has the audacity to whine about "hate"?
> 
> The intolerant left simply cannot tolerate anyone who accepts the facts, embraces reality, or defends liberty.
Click to expand...


I debate in the manner in which I’m debated.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...Dumbocrats just hang them and burn crosses in their front lawns.
> 
> 
> 
> The KKK is right wing, troll boy, not left.
Click to expand...

You poor, ignorant, dimwit...


> In outright defiance of the Republican-led federal government, Southern Democrats formed organizations that violently intimidated blacks and Republicans who tried to win political power.
> 
> The most prominent of these, the Ku Klux Klan, was formed in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1865. Originally founded as a social club for former Confederate soldiers, the Klan evolved into a terrorist organization. It would be responsible for thousands of deaths, and would help to weaken the political power of Southern blacks and Republicans.


American Experience - WGBH | PBS


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I debate in the manner in which I’m debated.


Yeah...because people here have called you a "turd" in a "bowl of shit".


----------



## Spare_change

Billo_Really said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh? They created banning by color ... did THEY change their spots?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't change the subject.  It's not Pelosi's travel ban.
Click to expand...

Ok, that was incredibly stupid .... you want to compare the Democrat complicity in racism with a travel delay?

You seriously want to sound that stupid?


----------



## Spare_change

candycorn said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the result will be a country that is more hostile to the public; it always happens when the GOP has the ball
> 
> 
> 
> Um...unconstitutional government "regulations" are far more "hostile to the public" than anything the GOP does. How does providing the people with more *liberty* equate to ""more hostile to the public" in your mind?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FEMA is unconstitutional.  According to you, it shouldn’t exist. FEMA helps people after disasters.
> Your move.
Click to expand...

i agree. FEMA should be disbanded ....


----------



## Billo_Really

P@triot said:


> You poor, ignorant, dimwit...
> 
> 
> 
> In outright defiance of the Republican-led federal government, Southern Democrats formed organizations that violently intimidated blacks and Republicans who tried to win political power.
> 
> The most prominent of these, the Ku Klux Klan, was formed in Pulaski, Tennessee, in 1865. Originally founded as a social club for former Confederate soldiers, the Klan evolved into a terrorist organization. It would be responsible for thousands of deaths, and would help to weaken the political power of Southern blacks and Republicans.
> 
> 
> 
> American Experience - WGBH | PBS
Click to expand...

Live in the now!


----------



## Billo_Really

Spare_change said:


> Ok, that was incredibly stupid .... you want to compare the Democrat complicity in racism with a travel delay?
> 
> You seriously want to sound that stupid?


Let's do it!  I know I can name more right wing racism than you can.


----------



## Spare_change

Billo_Really said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that was incredibly stupid .... you want to compare the Democrat complicity in racism with a travel delay?
> 
> You seriously want to sound that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it!  I know I can name more right wing racism than you can.
Click to expand...

Your grasp on reality is tenuous, at best. I certainly don't want to be responsible for driving over the edge.

Oh wait ... it's too late!

Let me guess ----- it was P@triot.


----------



## Billo_Really

Spare_change said:


> Your grasp on reality is tenuous, at best. I certainly don't want to be responsible for driving over the edge.
> 
> Oh wait ... it's too late!
> 
> Let me guess ----- it was P@triot.


What do they call a person who throws down a challenge, then runs away when it is accepted?


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I debate in the manner in which I’m debated.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because people here have called you a "turd" in a "bowl of shit".
Click to expand...


I went to the Trump school of debate; someone looks at you funny, you go ballistic.


----------



## P@triot

candycorn said:


> I went to the Trump school of debate; someone looks at you funny, you go ballistic.


So you are what you _claim_ to *hate*? That is the very definition of the left! You are truly a lefty to your core!


----------



## P@triot

More choice for the people. Less government control. We continue to see positive trends in America...

This Easy Fix Will Create Flexibility for Low-Income Workers


----------



## candycorn

P@triot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the Trump school of debate; someone looks at you funny, you go ballistic.
> 
> 
> 
> So you are what you _claim_ to *hate*? That is the very definition of the left! You are truly a lefty to your core!
Click to expand...


You’re living proof that the world can take a joke.


----------



## P@triot

Billo_Really said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that was incredibly stupid .... you want to compare the Democrat complicity in racism with a travel delay?
> 
> You seriously want to sound that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's do it!  I know I can name more right wing racism than you can.
Click to expand...

No you can't dimwit. The left created the Ku Klux Klan and they continue to run it to this day. Game Over.


----------



## P@triot

A big step towards restoring the U.S. Constitution...


> President Trump on Wednesday ordered U.S. Education Secretary Betsy DeVos to study how the federal government has supported "top-down mandates" that rob autonomy from state and local education authorities, taking aim at Obama-era regulations that Republicans have long sought to eliminate.
> 
> In an executive order, Trump granted DeVos authority to get rid of K-12 education regulations that don't comport with federal law. A top U.S. Education Department official admitted, however, that DeVos already has this authority.


Trump orders DeVos to get rid of 'overreaching mandates' in schools


----------



## P@triot

Another big step towards restoring the U.S. Constitution...

Trump did something no other president has done since Ronald Reagan


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see positive trends. After years of watching evil fascist billionaires like George Soros and Tom Steyer purchase elections - it feels really good to see an American billionaire step up and drive effort to fund liberty.

Conservative billionaire hatches plan to keep GOP in power through 2030


----------



## P@triot

Well done Justice Gorsuch...

In His First Criminal Cases, Neil Gorsuch Already Mirroring Scalia


----------



## initforme

A trillion dollar infrastructure plan is indeed a positive trend.


----------



## BULLDOG

initforme said:


> A trillion dollar infrastructure plan is indeed a positive trend.



Sure. Great infrastructure plan, if you call him telling the states to come up with the money themselves a plan.


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* has been nothing short of astounding during his first few months. Illegal aliens have been self-deporting because he has shown real leadership. And now, these criminals are ending their own illegal public assistance. *President Trump* is solving problems even without legislation or Executive Orders. Just his presence solves problems.

Fear of deportation drives people off food stamps in US


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trillion dollar infrastructure plan is indeed a positive trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Great infrastructure plan, if you call him telling the states to come up with the money themselves a plan.
Click to expand...

Gasp! Oh the horrors of states fulfilling their responsibilities and the federal government actually being limited to theirs! Noooooooo!

Seriously BULLFROG, you are the _ultimate_ tool. You're just not happy unless we have one government (federal) controlling every aspect of life and society.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> A trillion dollar infrastructure plan is indeed a positive trend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Great infrastructure plan, if you call him telling the states to come up with the money themselves a plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gasp! Oh the horrors of states fulfilling their responsibilities and the federal government actually being limited to theirs! Noooooooo!
> 
> Seriously BULLFROG, you are the _ultimate_ tool. You're just not happy unless we have one government (federal) controlling every aspect of life and society.
Click to expand...


OK, but tell me how that is going to work. If it is a purely state issue, then the states will determine if and which infrastructure projects they are going to fund, if any. The federal government might make suggestions, but that's about it. In that scenario, what is Trump's big infrastructure program?


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> In that scenario, what is Trump's big infrastructure program?


Constitutionally - President Trump *shouldn't* _have_ an "infrastructure program" unless they are items which are specifically the responsibility of the federal government. Whether or not he will limit his plans accordingly remains to be seen.


----------



## P@triot

The significance of this cannot be overstated. President Trump truly is "Making America Great Again".


> “For the many Americans whose top concern in November was electing a president who would put committed constitutionalists to the courts, this is another major victory.”


Getting true justices in place who don't have a political agenda but instead are simply upholding the law as it is written is critical to restoring and upholding the U.S. Constitution.

Trump, Keeping Campaign Promise, Picks More Conservative Judges


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that scenario, what is Trump's big infrastructure program?
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutionally - President Trump *shouldn't* _have_ an "infrastructure program" unless they are items which are specifically the responsibility of the federal government. Whether or not he will limit his plans accordingly remains to be seen.
Click to expand...


He's touting what he calls HIS trillion dollar infrastructure program.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that scenario, what is Trump's big infrastructure program?
> 
> 
> 
> Constitutionally - President Trump *shouldn't* _have_ an "infrastructure program" unless they are items which are specifically the responsibility of the federal government. Whether or not he will limit his plans accordingly remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's touting what he calls HIS trillion dollar infrastructure program.
Click to expand...

Yes...I'm well aware of that. What's your point?


----------



## Old Rocks

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.


Yep

*Polls*





Quick Poll/Map Links
Find Any Poll
*Latest Polls*
Election Polls | President Polls | State Polls | Senate Polls | House Polls | Governor Polls | Approval Polls

*Saturday, June 17
Race/Topic   (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
Georgia 6th District Run-Off Election - Handel vs. Ossoff FOX 5 Atlanta/Opinion Savvy Ossoff 50, Handel 49 Ossoff +1
President Trump Job Approval Gallup Approve 39, Disapprove 55 Disapprove +16
*Friday, June 16
Race/Topic   (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
President Trump Job Approval CNBC Approve 37, Disapprove 51 Disapprove +14
President Trump Job Approval Rasmussen Reports Approve 50, Disapprove 50 Tie
*Wednesday, June 14
Race/Topic   (Click to Sort)* *Poll* *Results* *Spread*
Georgia 6th District Run-Off Election - Handel vs. Ossoff Trafalgar Group (R) Ossoff 50, Handel 47 Ossoff +3
President Trump Job Approval Economist/YouGov Approve 42, Disapprove 51 Disapprove +9
President Trump Job Approval Reuters/Ipsos Approve 40, Disapprove 56 Disapprove +16
Congressional Job Approval Reuters/Ipsos Approve 28, Disapprove 61 Disapprove +33
Congressional Job Approval Economist/YouGov Approve 11, Disapprove 61 Disapprove +50
2018 Generic Congressional Vote Economist/YouGov Democrats 38, Republicans 36 Democrats +2
Direction of Country Economist/YouGov Right Direction 35, Wrong Track 53 Wrong Track +18
Direction of Country Reuters/Ipsos Right Direction 28, Wrong Track 57 Wrong Track +29

RealClearPolitics - 2017 Latest Polls


----------



## P@triot

Choice _always_ leads to better outcomes. The left knows that - which is why those fascists are forced to achieve their agenda at the barrel of a gun.


> This spring, PBS has been airing a three-part documentary series, "School, Inc.", spotlighting some of *the successes of education choice and free-market schooling options around the world*.


The left destroys everything it touches with failed, 19th century policy - including education.

New PBS Documentary on Education in America is Creating a Stir


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends. The fascism movement by the left has really motivated a liberty movement by the right. The results have been encouraging.

Circuit Court Win for Religious Freedom on Gay Marriage


----------



## P@triot

First South Carolina signed a bill to ensure the U.S. Constitution will be taught in their schools and now Kentucky has signed a bill that will teach the Bible (an elective - choice of the students and their parents) in their schools.

Kentucky governor signs bill allowing public schools to teach Bible courses


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> First South Carolina signed a bill to ensure the U.S. Constitution will be taught in their schools and now Kentucky has signed a bill that will teach the Bible (an elective - choice of the students and their parents) in their schools.
> 
> Kentucky governor signs bill allowing public schools to teach Bible courses



Great idea. I would love to see a objective bible course taught as an elective in all high schools. A good understanding of how the bible was compiled, and the political pressures that determined what was included or excluded will help the students understand how the Bible has been used as a tool to control the people since it's first printing.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> help the students understand how the Bible has been used as a tool to control the people since it's first printing.


Ironic coming from a typical left-wing fascist who deeply desires for government to completely *control* the people.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> help the students understand how the Bible has been used as a tool to control the people since it's first printing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from a typical left-wing fascist who deeply desires for government to completely *control* the people.
Click to expand...


If I was anything like you seem to think I am, I would probably hate me too.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> help the students understand how the Bible has been used as a tool to control the people since it's first printing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from a typical left-wing fascist who deeply desires for government to completely *control* the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I was anything like you seem to think I am, I would probably hate me too.
Click to expand...

If I demanded something, but pretended like I don't, I would seek help.


----------



## Spare_change

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> help the students understand how the Bible has been used as a tool to control the people since it's first printing.
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic coming from a typical left-wing fascist who deeply desires for government to completely *control* the people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was anything like you seem to think I am, I would probably hate me too.
Click to expand...

Don't worry --- we got it --- we'll do it for you.


----------



## P@triot

School choice and the U.S. Supreme Court upholding the U.S. Constitution are two very positive trends...

Supreme Court Lays Solid Foundation for School Choice Growth


----------



## P@triot

A federal judge upholding the 2nd Amendment and protecting it from California crazies...

Federal judge blocks California ban on high-capacity magazines


----------



## P@triot

After Barack Insane Obama was elected president, conservatives won every special election - including the backyard of the Kennedy's when Republican Scott Brown won the Senate seat. It got so bad for the Democrats, they literally asked Barack Insane Obama to stop campaigning for them because they had lost every special election in which he threw his weight behind.

Not only is it an incredibly bright outlook for the U.S. that conservatives continue to win special elections even after *President Trump's* victory, but also while the left is throwing ungodly money to purchase the elections.



 

One number puts the Democrat loss in Georgia in stunning perspective


----------



## P@triot

The future of America looks very bright. The Supreme Court looks positioned to protect America for decades to come (especially if *President Trump* gets to replace Ruth Bader Ginsburg). And speaking of *President Trump*, he has already worked miracles in just his first few months on the job. He's even scared California into becoming anti-federalists.

And to top it all off - Generation Z appears to have very strong libertarian leanings. That's right of the Tea Party. The future looks very bright indeed.


> A political science professor in Pennsylvania says Democrats need to worry, because the generation replacing their millennial allies on college campuses has a distinct libertarian streak.


Gen Z nothing like millennials, prof warns liberals


----------



## P@triot

Gun rights are expanding at an astounding pace. We continue to see positive trends.

Concealed carry permits still on the rise, especially among women and black Americans


----------



## ScienceRocks

I support more freedom 
-Legalize drugs
-Prostitution
-More rights for gays and trans

Are you really going to argue for more government?


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> -More rights for gays and trans


What "rights" have they _ever_ been denied? Have homosexuals been denied the right to vote? Nope. Have homosexuals been denied the right to keep and bear arms? Nope. Have homosexuals been denied the right to free speech? Nope. Have homosexuals been denied the right to not self-incriminate? Nope.

So tell me - my drama queen snowflake - _what_ "right" have they been denied?


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> I support more freedom
> -Legalize drugs
> -Prostitution


Interesting. I notice you _only_ support morally corrupt, sinful, and harmful acts.

Why don't you support the freedom to opt out of Obamacare? Why don't you support the freedom to opt out of Social Security? Why don't you support the freedom of school choice? Why don't you support the freedom to harvest fossil fuels?


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some _very_ positive trends in America. The future will be very bright if this continues...

GOP State Dominance at 95-Year High


----------



## miketx

P@triot said:


> We continue to see some _very_ positive trends in America. The future will be very bright if this continues...
> 
> GOP State Dominance at 95-Year High


The future for regressive liberals....


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends...


> “The biggest accomplishment of this Congress, at this point, is the use of the Congressional Review Act to cancel 14 of President Obama’s midnight regulations,” Pye said. “The use of the Congressional Review Act has saved tens of billions of dollars in regulatory cost, which would have been borne by businesses and consumers.”


Expanding liberty, increasing jobs, and saving billions. That's what happens when one rejects failed left-wing policy in favor of conservatism.

Conservatives Weigh in on Congressional Progress


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues...


> White House talking points on Tuesday urged DACA recipients to prepare for a "departure from the United States," a much starker possible future than Trump administration officials used in public when announcing an end to the program.


Admin memo: DACA recipients should prepare to leave - CNNPolitics


----------



## P@triot

Obama, Pelosi, and Reid obliterated the Rule of Law. The American people are restoring it...

Texas Wins the Second Round on Sanctuary Cities


----------



## P@triot

So...much..._winning_. Just as *President Trump* promised. It is so nice to see actual Justices who will uphold the constitution being appointed around the United States. Less than one year of a Trump presidency has set back the progressive agenda for decades.

This Could be Trump’s Most Popular Wave of Judicial Picks Yet | The Stream


----------



## P@triot

The left did all they could to kill jobs and wage a war on affordable energy. Thankfully, that war is *over*...

EPA chief Scott Pruitt tells coal miners he will repeal power plant rule Tuesday: ‘The war against coal is over’


----------



## P@triot

This is a good start to restoring constitutional government...


> This bill would not only protect taxpayers, but would also *prohibit government intervention* that enables industry dependence on subsidies and empowers Washington to direct the flow of investments.


The U.S. Constitution already prohibits federal government intervention. What a shame that we need a law because progressives are violating the U.S. Constitution.

New Bill Would Stop Energy Department From Risking Taxpayer Money


----------



## P@triot

This is how we address educational needs - through the private sector. The federal government has no damn business being involved. If tech companies can't find the skillsets they need, then the onus is on _them_ to train _their_ workforce. It is not the job of the federal government to incur the cost for them. Ironic that progressive demand the federal government incur that cost while whining 24x7 about "corporate welfare". Just more indisputable proof that the left can't figure out which way is up, what they want, or how to avoid contradicting their own positions.

Google commits $1 billion in grants to train U.S. workers for high-tech jobs


----------



## Spare_change

P@triot said:


> This is how we address educational needs - through the private sector. The federal government has no damn business being involved. If tech companies can't find the skillsets they need, then the onus is on _them_ to train _their_ workforce. It is not the job of the federal government to incur the cost for them. Ironic that progressive demand the federal government incur that cost while whining 24x7 about "corporate welfare". Just more indisputable proof that the left can't figure out which way is up, what they want, or how to avoid contradicting their own positions.
> 
> Google commits $1 billion in grants to train U.S. workers for high-tech jobs


But ... but ... but ...

We counter that with unqualified workers, with no skills at all, demanding that the government subsidize their income and make them worth $150K (middle class) a year. They don't want to work, they don't want to learn, they only want to take. then, we have Obama's acceptance of risk for educational loans, so that the national debt get jacked up again.

Logic seems to be in short supply.


----------



## P@triot

Another positive step - repealing these costly, unconstitutional “regulations” (ie laws not created by Congress).


> The Environmental Protection Agency on Tuesday proposed to repeal the Clean Power Plan, placing the proposed repeal in the Federal Register and giving stakeholders 60 days to submit public comment.
> 
> Reversing an Obama administration energy regulation will save energy companies $33 billion in compliance costs through 2030—costs that would have otherwise been borne by consumers, senior Trump administration officials said in providing details about scrapping the plan.


Trump Rolls Back Obama EPA Regulation


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends...


> The Illinois House — which consists of 67 Democrats and 51 Republicans— rejected legislation Thursday that would have banned “bump stocks” and other devices that allow guns to fire more rapidly, the Chicago Tribune reported.


Democrats far outnumber Republicans in Illinois House — yet proposed ‘bump stock’ ban still fails


----------



## P@triot

It’s completely rational, logical, legal, and effective...which is why the left despises it:


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some _very_ positive trends in America...

Favorable Views of Democratic Party Fall to Lowest Level in 25 Years


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.



Homeschooling & Educational Neglect

For the most part, homeschooling is a terrible failure leaving children unprepared for even minimum wage jobs.

Them's the facts.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> We continue to see some _very_ positive trends in America...
> 
> Favorable Views of Democratic Party Fall to Lowest Level in 25 Years


Poll: GOP's popularity 'is in freefall'

yea, about that..........


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> For the most part, homeschooling is a terrible failure leaving children unprepared for even minimum wage jobs.
> 
> Them's the facts.


Uh...no...those are most definitely *not* “the facts”. I’ve filled this thread with the facts they absolutely prove the polar opposite of your outrageous claim here.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We continue to see some _very_ positive trends in America...
> 
> Favorable Views of Democratic Party Fall to Lowest Level in 25 Years
> 
> 
> 
> Poll: GOP's popularity 'is in freefall'
> 
> yea, about that..........
Click to expand...

Yeah...it’s so “free falling” that Republicans own the House, the Senate, the White House, and complete control of 33 of the 50 states.


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends in the U.S. The American people are fed up with the left’s fascists propaganda...

Boom: Breitbart.com Breaks Web Traffic Record Set in 2016 -- by Mid-November!


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends...


> We are living through a remarkable time in history. Almost daily, those in influential positions who once appeared untouchable are falling out of popular favor as their abuses are exposed.
> 
> Earlier this month, one particularly corrupt institution was dealt back-to-back blows: Planned Parenthood, the nation’s largest abortion business.
> 
> On Nov. 13, The Hill reported that the FBI may be investigating Planned Parenthood and its associates for the sale of aborted babies’ body parts for profit. It’s the latest development yet in a scandal that began in 2015 with the release of explosive undercover videos.



Planned Parenthood Is in Deep Trouble With the Law. This Could Be a Turning Point.


----------



## P@triot

Is there a sweeter headline than “Democrats *fold*”? I think not. Definitely a positive trend in America.

Democrats fold; withdraw threat to shut down government to protect Dreamers


----------



## P@triot

Progressives have a deep desire for centralized control over _everything_. Bitcoin’s remarkable success and popularity are a clear message that society rejects the centralized control model of the left. Definitely another positive trend.

Bitcoin Futures Top $18,000, Soar 20% From Open - Halted for Second Time


----------



## initforme

A huge positive trend is seeing all the scum powerful an being taken down by women accusers. I hope to continue to see the amount of accusations increase dramatically.  I especially like to see our elected officials called out.a very positive trend.


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see postitive trends across the nation. So glad that grassroot efforts drove this fascist dirt-bag out of his job. He won’t be able to influence young minds anymore...

Professor who tweeted, ‘All I want for Christmas is white genocide,’ resigns after year of threats


----------



## P@triot

Economic prosperity thanks to proven conservative policy. Definitely a positive trend...


----------



## P@triot

There is no denying that *President Trump*, the Republicans, and proven conservative policy are responsible for our economic boom...

Experts reveal which president is more responsible for booming economy, long-term growth potential


----------



## P@triot

We continue to move towards constitutional government. We still have a long way to go, but this is a respectable start.


> Originally, it included $59.9 billion for the Department of Education, which would have reduced spending at the agency by $7.1 billion—a 10.5% decrease from the 2017 enacted level. It would have done so by, among other reforms, eliminating billions of dollars for duplicative and ineffective programs and those that are “more appropriately supported through state, local, or private funds.”


We won’t be constitutional again with regards to education until the Department of Education is eliminated, but this is a good start. If *President Trump* followed this pattern every year and was elected to a second term, there would be more than an 80% reduction to the DoE by the time he left office.

What Trump’s Education Budget Gets Right, and Where It Can Improve


----------



## P@triot

More and more people are waking up to the realization that progressivism is ignorant and evil...

‘I remember thinking liberals were the good guys’: Dave Rubin on why he really left the left


----------



## MaryL

Positive trends in America...you  don't mean real deep reaching ones, though.Unemployment is... way way up?...well, we (our local businesses)  hire illegal aliens that makes that go all away. Who "we" is, that has yet to be determined. And WE, the REAL people get ignored... All those homeless folks living by the Platte river in tents that never existed 15 years ago, we sort of ignore them at the expense of poor illegals that snuck in here. They are people, to.  We have to import poor foreign  nationals because we don't already have enough of our own poor already?Trends are one thing. Our so called leaders give Illegals sanctuary from federal laws we didn't actuality  give them permission to do, they didn't ask us, either. What did I miss here?  ? Positive?


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues...just as *President Trump* promised!


> MANCHESTER, N.H. (Reuters) - Enthusiasm for the Democratic Party is waning among millennials as its candidates head into the crucial midterm congressional elections, according to the Reuters/Ipsos national opinion poll.


Yeah...well that is what happens when Republicans deliver unprecedented prosperity while Dumbocrats promise to help illegal aliens, support sexually deviant predators, and provide for parasites.

Exclusive: Democrats lose ground with millennials - Reuters/Ipsos poll


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> The winning continues...just as *President Trump* promised!
> 
> 
> 
> MANCHESTER, N.H. (Reuters) - Enthusiasm for the Democratic Party is waning among millennials as its candidates head into the crucial midterm congressional elections, according to the Reuters/Ipsos national opinion poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...well that is what happens when Republicans deliver unprecedented prosperity while Dumbocrats promise to help illegal aliens, support sexually deviant predators, and provide for parasites.
> 
> Exclusive: Democrats lose ground with millennials - Reuters/Ipsos poll
Click to expand...

Yep BS propaganda works great! Unprecedented booming economy my ass...


----------



## P@triot

What *President Trump* (and the Republican's) have done is nothing short of astounding. They have built one of the best economies in U.S. history...


> Throughout the March quarter, Apple has paid over $3.2 billion in dividends, and they have plans to boost those payments up another 16% going forward. And the hits just keep on coming for Apple investors.
> 
> Apple has also announced the construction of a new mega-campus, and they’re looking at adding over 20,000 new jobs. Over the next 5 years, they’ll add $350 billion to the US economy.


Nancy Pelosi tried to call the tax cuts "crumbs". The results have not even been the whole bag of bread - they've been the whole damn bakery!!! Record highs in the market. Record lows in unemployment. Companies investing in their people and their infrastructure (just as history has proven over and over and over).

Sorry Nancy Pelosi, Apple’s record-shattering buyback program is proof positive tax breaks work


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winning continues...just as *President Trump* promised!
> 
> 
> 
> MANCHESTER, N.H. (Reuters) - Enthusiasm for the Democratic Party is waning among millennials as its candidates head into the crucial midterm congressional elections, according to the Reuters/Ipsos national opinion poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...well that is what happens when Republicans deliver unprecedented prosperity while Dumbocrats promise to help illegal aliens, support sexually deviant predators, and provide for parasites.
> 
> Exclusive: Democrats lose ground with millennials - Reuters/Ipsos poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep BS propaganda works great! Unprecedented booming economy my ass...
Click to expand...

We have reached such unprecedented levels of economic and political success - it has literally left poor little Franco speechless! He can't even try his usual nonsense. He literally was left with just "booming economy my ass"


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The winning continues...just as *President Trump* promised!
> 
> 
> 
> MANCHESTER, N.H. (Reuters) - Enthusiasm for the Democratic Party is waning among millennials as its candidates head into the crucial midterm congressional elections, according to the Reuters/Ipsos national opinion poll.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...well that is what happens when Republicans deliver unprecedented prosperity while Dumbocrats promise to help illegal aliens, support sexually deviant predators, and provide for parasites.
> 
> Exclusive: Democrats lose ground with millennials - Reuters/Ipsos poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep BS propaganda works great! Unprecedented booming economy my ass...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have reached such unprecedented levels of economic and political success - it has literally left poor little Franco speechless! He can't even try his usual nonsense. He literally was left with just "booming economy my ass"
Click to expand...

2016 produced more jobs than 2017. Read something. All you no is BS propaganda. No big change since Obama


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> All you *no* is BS propaganda.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.


Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.

Anyone else see a pattern?


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> All you *no* is BS propaganda.
Click to expand...

It's a smartphone I hate typing get used to it


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
Click to expand...

That's some real ridiculous thinking... Also the time went Obama gave up trying to get along and started executive orders everywhere....


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some real ridiculous thinking...
Click to expand...

No snowflake, it’s not. It’s called “*reality*”. Conservatives in states, counties, and cities across the nation started creating jobs (like Scott Walker, John Kasich, etc.).


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some real ridiculous thinking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake, it’s not. It’s called “*reality*”. Conservatives in states, counties, and cities across the nation started creating jobs (like Scott Walker, John Kasich, etc.).
Click to expand...

Quote the whole thing please...


P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's some real ridiculous thinking...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake, it’s not. It’s called “*reality*”. Conservatives in states, counties, and cities across the nation started creating jobs (like Scott Walker, John Kasich, etc.).
Click to expand...

No difference yet really. If you want a boom give a big tax cut to the middle class not the rich and do infrastructure and training for tech jobs --6 million going begging.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
Click to expand...

Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.


----------



## francoHFW

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
Click to expand...

Amazing what BS propaganda can do... Same economy, horrible under Obama, a boom under Trump LOL for the dupes...


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.


Jobs “declined”? Uh...no...snowflake. The unemployment rate decreased. Which means jobs increased. Thanks for playing. You may go now.


----------



## Billo_Really

We are seeing some very positive trends in America.  Just the other day, Patriot and I agreed on a particular issue.  Who could've seen that coming?


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs “declined”? Uh...no...snowflake. The unemployment rate decreased. Which means jobs increased. Thanks for playing. You may go now.
Click to expand...

At the same rate as under Obama for 7 years basically, Dupe.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs “declined”? Uh...no...snowflake. The unemployment rate decreased. Which means jobs increased. Thanks for playing. You may go now.
Click to expand...

Growth of 2.3% first first quarter of 2018... Big boom, Dupe.U.S. Economy at a Glance


----------



## P@triot

*President Trump* continues to promote constitutional government, improve the economy, protect the interests of the American people, and restore the rule of law (torn down by Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrat).


> President Trump has quietly fired the starting gun for a race toward another round of welfare reform by signing Executive Order 13828, which directs his agencies to take a deep dive toward reforming and streamlining welfare programs. The key goals: move more able-bodied adults from welfare to work, crack down on welfare fraud, and preserve resources for the truly needy.


Just about every decision President Trump has made has been the right policy which has resulted in greater prosperity. And he has done it in accordance with the U.S. Constitution - never overstepping his authority.

6 In 10 Able-Bodied Food Stamp Recipients Do Not Work At All


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to promote constitutional government, improve the economy, protect the interests of the American people, and restore the rule of law (torn down by Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrat).
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has quietly fired the starting gun for a race toward another round of welfare reform by signing Executive Order 13828, which directs his agencies to take a deep dive toward reforming and streamlining welfare programs. The key goals: move more able-bodied adults from welfare to work, crack down on welfare fraud, and preserve resources for the truly needy.
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every decision President Trump has made has been the right policy which has resulted in greater prosperity. And he has done it in accordance with the U.S. Constitution - never overstepping his authority.
> 
> 6 In 10 Able-Bodied Food Stamp Recipients Do Not Work At All
Click to expand...

So 40% have crappy GOP jobs, fantastic! We must support the rich people who own those corporations that screw their workers. Give give them another tax cut, dupes.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> *President Trump* continues to promote constitutional government, improve the economy, protect the interests of the American people, and restore the rule of law (torn down by Barack Insane Obama and the Dumbocrat).
> 
> 
> 
> President Trump has quietly fired the starting gun for a race toward another round of welfare reform by signing Executive Order 13828, which directs his agencies to take a deep dive toward reforming and streamlining welfare programs. The key goals: move more able-bodied adults from welfare to work, crack down on welfare fraud, and preserve resources for the truly needy.
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every decision President Trump has made has been the right policy which has resulted in greater prosperity. And he has done it in accordance with the U.S. Constitution - never overstepping his authority.
> 
> 6 In 10 Able-Bodied Food Stamp Recipients Do Not Work At All
Click to expand...

What a pile of crap, Dupe. Meanwhile the non rich keep going downhill... Whatever he is doing, doesn't work.
U.S. Economy at a Glance


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> *2016 produced more jobs than 2017*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. *And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs “declined”? Uh...no...snowflake. The unemployment rate decreased. Which means jobs increased. Thanks for playing. You may go now.
Click to expand...

There were LESS jobs created in 2017 than in 2016 with the same GOP control of House and Senate only the president was changed, but you knew that already.


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> *2016 produced more jobs than 2017*.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
Click to expand...




P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Jobs “declined”? Uh...no...snowflake. *The unemployment rate decreased. Which means jobs increased.* Thanks for playing. You may go now.
Click to expand...

The perpetual dumb act again. Pretending we were talking about the unemployment rate rather than the number of NEW jobs created in 2016 compared to the number of new jobs created in 2017


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> There were LESS jobs created in 2017 than in 2016 with the same GOP control of House and Senate only the president was changed, but you knew that already.


Yeah...because the further you get from the Barack Insane Obama collapse...the more recovery there has already been. You can’t create one hundred million jobs when unemployment is at 4% snowflake.

But _you_ already knew _that_. The fact of the matter is - Barack Insane Obama had among the highest unemployment rates of the modern era and President Trump and the Republicans have saved the U.S. once again with proven conservative policy.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> The perpetual dumb act again. Pretending we were talking about the unemployment rate rather than the number of NEW jobs created in 2016 compared to the number of new jobs created in 2017


The Republicans have already created so many jobs that unemployment has reached record lows. There are only so many jobs that can be created and *President Trump* and the Republicans have already created about 95% of them. That’s why unemployment is at record lows.

Must _really_ hurt to have to face the reality that you bought into a failed ideology, and that what you fought against and cried about won in the end, uh?


----------



## miketx

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
Click to expand...

Just gotta lie don't you.


----------



## francoHFW

miketx said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
Click to expand...

Not by much but they did, super duper.


----------



## francoHFW

miketx said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
Click to expand...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were LESS jobs created in 2017 than in 2016 with the same GOP control of House and Senate only the president was changed, but you knew that already.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because the further you get from the Barack Insane Obama collapse...the more recovery there has already been. You can’t create one hundred million jobs when unemployment is at 4% snowflake.
> 
> But _you_ already knew _that_. The fact of the matter is - Barack Insane Obama had among the highest unemployment rates of the modern era and President Trump and the Republicans have saved the U.S. once again with proven conservative policy.
Click to expand...


Yes. The recovery from the crash he walked into the middle of was pretty rough at first, but soon there was a consistent drop in the unemployment rate throughout the rest of his presidency.


----------



## miketx

francoHFW said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
Click to expand...

Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
Click to expand...



Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.


----------



## miketx

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.
Click to expand...

Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack their rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

*17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*

18. You can’t read.


----------



## BULLDOG

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 6c. attack their rationality.
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> 8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing?
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> *17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*
> 
> 18. You can’t read.
Click to expand...


Damn Mikey. You're getting as bad as that 2guy. Pasting the same silly crap every day doesn't make you look any less goofy.


----------



## sparky

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 6c. attack their rationality.
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> 8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing?
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> *17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*
> 
> 18. You can’t read.
Click to expand...


19.....

https://nationonenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Screen-Shot-2018-03-07-at-2.39.57-AM.png


----------



## BULLDOG

sparky said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 6c. attack their rationality.
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> 8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing?
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> *17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*
> 
> 18. You can’t read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 19.....
> 
> https://nationonenews.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/03/Screen-Shot-2018-03-07-at-2.39.57-AM.png
Click to expand...


Is this that "Which one is the cheap slut" game?


----------



## sparky

well there's_ 'cheap'_, and then there's '_easy_' Bulldog....~S~


----------



## miketx

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 6c. attack their rationality.
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> 8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing?
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> *17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*
> 
> 18. You can’t read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Mikey. You're getting as bad as that 2guy. Pasting the same silly crap every day doesn't make you look any less goofy.
Click to expand...

It's a compiled list of what you lying bastards do on message boards every day.


----------



## francoHFW

miketx said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 produced more jobs than 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...and *who was in control of the House in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of the Senate in 2016? The Republicans. And who was in control of 33 of 50 states in 2016? The Republicans.*
> 
> Anyone else see a pattern?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Republicans had the same control in 2017 also, the only thing that changed was Tramp replaced Obama and jobs declined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just gotta lie don't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
Click to expand...

More jobs in 2016 than 2017, 2.3% growth in first  quarter 2018. The only lies are in your brainwashed brain, super dupe. Change the channel sometime...


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were LESS jobs created in 2017 than in 2016 with the same GOP control of House and Senate only the president was changed, but you knew that already.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...because the further you get from the Barack Insane Obama collapse...the more recovery there has already been. You can’t create one hundred million jobs when unemployment is at 4% snowflake.
> 
> But _you_ already knew _that_. The fact of the matter is - Barack Insane Obama had among the highest unemployment rates of the modern era and President Trump and the Republicans have saved the U.S. once again with proven conservative policy.
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT!


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> The Republicans have already created so many jobs that *unemployment has reached record lows*.


LIAR!
UE was LOWER under Clinton.


----------



## francoHFW

When your opponent lives on another planet of total BS... All of them do
The new BS GOP is a disgrace.


----------



## francoHFW

miketx said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBxAB&usg=AOvVaw0_6yxdq615NmF2b_kGwFD1
> 
> 
> 
> Defending a lie using liars is still lying liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Mikey. You know those numbers are real, even if Alex Jones told you they weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regressive liberal ROE
> 
> 
> 1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to.
> 
> 2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect
> 
> 3. Ignore any facts presented.
> 
> 4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.
> 
> 5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age
> 
> 6. Employ misdirection,
> 
> 6a. smear people
> 
> 6b. attack religion
> 
> 6c. attack their rationality.
> 
> 7. Lie, make false assumptions
> 
> 8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card
> 
> 9. Play gay/lesbian card
> 
> 10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card
> 
> 11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing?
> 
> 12. Deny constantly
> 
> 13. Reword and repeat
> 
> 14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about
> 
> 15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.
> 
> 16. Russia
> 
> *17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*
> 
> 18. You can’t read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn Mikey. You're getting as bad as that 2guy. Pasting the same silly crap every day doesn't make you look any less goofy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a compiled list of what you lying bastards do on message boards every day.
Click to expand...

Yeah it's like your politics and propaganda, who needs evidence...


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Damn Mikey. You're getting as bad as that 2guy. Pasting the same silly crap every day doesn't make you look any less goofy.


How bizarre. You recognize that all of that is “goofy” and yet you engage in those behaviors daily and support the side that does.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have already created so many jobs that *unemployment has reached record lows*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR! UE was LOWER under Clinton.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is truly astounding. It is no wonder that you are a low IQ left-wing voter...


> The unemployment rate for black workers hit *the lowest on record* in April, according to the latest jobs figures released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics Friday.
> 
> The unemployment rate for black workers dropped to 6.6%, beating the previous record low of 6.8% set in December.



Black, Hispanic unemployment rates hit record lows in April


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Mikey. You're getting as bad as that 2guy. Pasting the same silly crap every day doesn't make you look any less goofy.
> 
> 
> 
> How bizarre. You recognize that all of that is “goofy” and yet you engage in those behaviors daily and support the side that does.
Click to expand...


Comprehension problems again?


----------



## edthecynic

P@triot said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have already created so many jobs that *unemployment has reached record lows*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR! UE was LOWER under Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is truly astounding. It is no wonder that you are a low IQ left-wing voter...
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for black workers hit *the lowest on record* in April, according to the latest jobs figures released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics Friday.
> 
> The unemployment rate for black workers dropped to 6.6%, beating the previous record low of 6.8% set in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black, Hispanic unemployment rates hit record lows in April
Click to expand...

Now you idiots are arguing only Blacks and Hispanics work. 
In spite of your moving the goalposts, Clinton had UE down to 3.8%.


----------



## P@triot

edthecynic said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Republicans have already created so many jobs that *unemployment has reached record lows*.
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR! UE was LOWER under Clinton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is truly astounding. It is no wonder that you are a low IQ left-wing voter...
> 
> 
> 
> The unemployment rate for black workers hit *the lowest on record* in April, according to the latest jobs figures released by the Bureau of Labor Statistics Friday.
> 
> The unemployment rate for black workers dropped to 6.6%, beating the previous record low of 6.8% set in December.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black, Hispanic unemployment rates hit record lows in April
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you idiots are arguing only Blacks and Hispanics work.
Click to expand...

Nice straw man. I would probably build one of those too if I were humiliated in front of everyone as you just were. President Trump and the Republicans have hit *record* lows in unemployment.

The African-American community always does better under conservatives. That’s because the left likes them ignorant, destitute, and planted firmly on the government plantation so that they will continue to vote Dumbocrat.


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends in the U.S.

Iowa governor signs strictest abortion law in nation: No abortions after six weeks


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends in the U.S.


> Erickson enlisted Alliance Defending Freedom to help fight, and ultimately win, the battle against religious censorship.


The winning continues - just as *President Trump* predicted.

College demands student remove Jesus, Bible references from graduation speech. Then she fights back.


----------



## MaryL

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.


The average American worker is being trolled and replaced by hard working Mexicans. I think of Samuel Gompers. Why ?


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends in the U.S.


> The majority of African Americans tend to be left-leaning, Democratic voters. But Stephen’s recently noticed a trend – a shift toward right-leaning politics that’s led by young freethinkers like Candace Owens, an African American woman who is breaking from the standard left-leaning consensus in the African American community.


Thankfully, the black community is starting to wake up to the fact that the Dumbocrats have kept them in poverty for 75 years now.

Black to Right - Stephen Mansfield.TV


----------



## initforme

Remember anything less than 20 bucks an hour isn't a real job.  One has to simply tolerate something less than that.


----------



## P@triot

I'm so tired of Americans (especially on the left) claiming we shouldn't cut something because it is a "drop in the bucket". Every damn dollar that we could have saved ignoring that left-wing lunacy would easily have exceed $1 trillion by now.


> "We have to start cutting spending somewhere," says Sen. Mike Lee, R-Utah. "Because if we don't, if we continue to allow federal government spending to grow faster than the economy as a whole, at some point, economic reality will force us to do so in a much more painful manner later."


This is a great start (as was *President Trump's* recent Executive Order regarding labor union workers in the federal government - which is expected to save $100 million per year). We need to start stripping every single penny we can. Those pennies will add up to _trillions_.

Republican Lawmakers Introduce Bill to Rescind $15 Billion in Spending


----------



## P@triot

This is exactly what the left fears...


> Enrollment in North Carolina’s traditional public schools has fallen for the third straight year, as more parents place their children in charter schools, private schools and “homeschools,” the News & Observer reported.
> 
> During the 2017-18 school year, 80.8 percent of the state’s 1.8 million students received their education in a traditional public school setting. That means nearly one in five North Carolina students is not attending a traditional public school.


The left should fear it. Without indoctrinating children when they are very young and impressionable, they will *never* be able to increase their voting base. No grown, educated adult would have support an ideology built on surrendering all power to a federal government hundreds or even thousands of miles away.

Enrollment falls in traditional North Carolina schools as state GOP lawmakers’ boost school choice


----------



## MaryL

I keep thinking about the papa john guy. Say one lousy word, BAM, YOUR  ass is grass. Is this the America we want? I think of Mark Furman to Paula Deen. It's beyond childish and controlling, how could we sink to such a level? But we have standards...Blacklisted, banned and shunned for using a word EVERYONE uses. Wow. Isn't freedom of speech great?


----------



## MaryL

George Carlin had that shtick about the 7 banned words you cant say back in the sixties. I see those words all the time here  on this board and hear them on the street. But only one word even Geo. Carlin didn't mention , hell it's even in Tom Sawyer. So why is that one word so offensive, that even freedom loving liberals want to ban it and control free speech? It isn't really  that big a deal, really. Nope.


----------



## Unkotare

MaryL said:


> I keep thinking about the papa john guy. Say one lousy word, BAM, YOUR  ass is grass. Is this the America we want? I think of Mark Furman to Paula Deen. It's beyond childish and controlling, how could we sink to such a level? But we have standards...Blacklisted, banned and shunned for using a word EVERYONE uses. Wow. Isn't freedom of speech great?






 Yes, freedom of speech is great. None of those examples you cited has shit-all to do with freedom of speech.


----------



## P@triot

MaryL said:


> I keep thinking about the papa john guy. Say one lousy word, BAM, YOUR  ass is grass. Is this the America we want? I think of Mark Furman to Paula Deen. It's beyond childish and controlling, how could we sink to such a level? But we have standards...Blacklisted, banned and shunned for using a word EVERYONE uses. Wow. Isn't freedom of speech great?


That’s his own fault. He played right into it by apologizing and stepping down. I would have gone to *war*. No way in hell I would _ever_ apologize for being historically accurate.


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about the papa john guy. Say one lousy word, BAM, YOUR  ass is grass. Is this the America we want? I think of Mark Furman to Paula Deen. It's beyond childish and controlling, how could we sink to such a level? But we have standards...Blacklisted, banned and shunned for using a word EVERYONE uses. Wow. Isn't freedom of speech great?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, freedom of speech is great. None of those examples you cited has shit-all to do with freedom of speech.
Click to expand...

They all did. You’re just far too dense to understand it.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about the papa john guy. Say one lousy word, BAM, YOUR  ass is grass. Is this the America we want? I think of Mark Furman to Paula Deen. It's beyond childish and controlling, how could we sink to such a level? But we have standards...Blacklisted, banned and shunned for using a word EVERYONE uses. Wow. Isn't freedom of speech great?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, freedom of speech is great. None of those examples you cited has shit-all to do with freedom of speech.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all did. You’re just far too dense to understand it.
Click to expand...




 It seems you are another who cannot understand what freedom of speech actually means.


----------



## sartre play

De Vos hires for profit executives & consultants from for profit colleges,
 that( OUR )Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is trying to sue for ripping off students.
  its cronyism at its worst.


----------



## P@triot

sartre play said:


> De Vos hires for profit executives & consultants from for profit colleges,
> that( OUR )Consumer Financial Protection Bureau is trying to sue for ripping off students.
> its cronyism at its worst.


Once again a strong case for small government conservatism. Just imagine if progressives hadn’t unconstitutionally created a Department of Education. Betsy DeVos wouldn’t have a government job right now and none of this would even be an issue.


----------



## P@triot

Good to see the Republican Part acting effectively and efficiently for a chance...


> The Trump campaign made use of a massive "voter data vault" that the Republican party had developed to defeat Hillary Clinton in 2016. That effort has only grown larger and more accurate, says Trump 2020 campaign manager Brad Parscale.


Now if only our inept and unconstitutional government could start acting effectively and efficiently.

CNN: Trump 2020 campaign is already miles ahead of Democrats in this one crucial area


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...


> Women in Mississippi will no longer be able to have an abortion after about six weeks of pregnancy once the law takes effect July 1.


Six weeks is a very small window. And a very big step in ending the bat-shit crazy genocide by the left.

Mississippi Outlaws Abortions After Fetal Heartbeat Detected


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...


> The Republican-led Ohio Senate passed the so-called ‘heartbeat’ bill Wednesday that would ban abortions once a fetal heartbeat is detected, which can be as early as six weeks into pregnancy. It would be among the most restrictive abortion measures in the country.


Six weeks is a very small window. And a very big step in ending the bat-shit crazy genocide by the left.

Ohio ‘heartbeat’ abortion ban passes Senate as governor vows to sign it


----------



## initforme

These are great trends.   Now a MASSIVE contraception push is needed.  I don't understand the millions of women who get pregnant who don't want kids.  There's so much available.  We don't want you getting pregnant if you don't want to.  Just be responsible.


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...

County Declares Itself a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary'


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...
> 
> County Declares Itself a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary'



That isn't a trend. That's an oddity.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...
> 
> County Declares Itself a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a trend. That's an oddity.
Click to expand...


That's what you democrats said in Selma when people started standing up for civil rights...


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...
> 
> County Declares Itself a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary'
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a trend. That's an oddity.
Click to expand...

Apparently you don’t grasp the concept of this thread. It is identifying/discussing positive events in America. This was one of _many_ (many being a “trend”).


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...
> 
> County Declares Itself a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary'
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a trend. That's an oddity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you don’t grasp the concept of this thread. It is identifying/discussing positive events in America. This was one of _many_ (many being a “trend”).
Click to expand...


Your link isn't a trend.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Your link isn't a trend.


Your reading comprehension isn’t acceptable.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> We continue to see some *very* positive trends across America...
> 
> County Declares Itself a 'Second Amendment Sanctuary'
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't a trend. That's an oddity.
Click to expand...

You were saying....? 


> The law, which gun right advocates overwhelmingly oppose, has earned opposition from *more than half* of Colorado's 64 counties, some of which have passed resolutions declaring their municipalities Second Amendment "sanctuaries."


Many counties...many states...I see a trend.

Meet the Colorado sheriff willing to go to jail to protect his residents' Second Amendment rights


----------



## keepitreal

Timmy said:


> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .


ROFLMFAO 

KIDS THAT ARE IN AN ACTUAL SCHOOL ARE CLUELESS!


----------



## P@triot

We have the blueprint for prosperity...


> The nation continues to boast an almost record low unemployment rate and rising wages for workers.


Proven conservative policy always ends in prosperity. Failed progressive policy always ends in poverty.

The US Economy Beat the Experts by Nearly 20,000 Jobs in March


----------



## anynameyouwish

candycorn said:


> *I agree for once.  There is a promising trend...
> We will have either Hillary Rodham Clinton or one of her chief campaign contributors as President in November.  *
> 
> *It looks like the GOP is finally ready to accept reality and prohibit those on the no-fly list from buying as many guns as their ISIS sponsors can afford*
> 
> *It looks like the attempts to defund Obamacare are no longer in fashion; they haven't done that in months.  *
> 
> *It appears that the GOP isn't going to try to shut down the government again until HRC takes over.*
> 
> *She looks primed to appoint 4-5 justices to the Supreme Court thanks to GOP stalling on Obama's nomination*
> 
> *The Democrats are going to take back the Senate and restore some sanity.*
> 
> *EPA regulations will be strengthened*
> 
> *Business regs will be strengthened*
> 
> *Happy days are here again!!!*
> 
> **





Gays are out everywhere and everyone is fine with that

gays are marrying and most people don't care

interracial relationships are common

Everyone has sex outside of marriage (especially conservatives and republicans)

divorce is easy to get

most people live together before marrying

many people don't even bother marrying

most people won't stay in a bad relationship

women, blacks and gays are in powerful and prominent positions in politics, business, the military and entertainment

women and blacks are running for president

we just had a black president

even conservatives would vote for a black (herman cain) or a woman (sarah palin)...((how LIBERAL of them!))

pot is being decriminalized and legalized all over the country

the number of Americans claiming "no religion" is rising rapidly.

christians still can't indoctrinate our children with their beliefs in public schools

good times......


----------



## initforme

More and more women in the workforce is s huge positive trend in the nation.  Hard to argue this.  It's called moving forward.


----------



## P@triot

initforme said:


> More and more women in the workforce is s huge positive trend in the nation.  Hard to argue this.  It's called moving forward.


That’s comical from the side _staunchly_ supporting islam and Sharia Law.


----------



## initforme

Nice accusation
  Sorry to disappoint but my patriotic duty tells me to vote third party.  It's time we move on from the corrupt two major parties.  The trend will grow. Which is another positive trend.


----------



## P@triot

initforme said:


> Sorry to disappoint but my patriotic duty tells me to vote third party.  It's time we move on from the corrupt two major parties.  The trend will grow. Which is another positive trend.


Uh...I almost _exclusively_ vote third party. I just don’t vote for those that support Sharia Law, like you do.


----------



## P@triot

A _very_ positive trend that we continue to see in America: the defunding (and destruction) of Planned Parenthood:

Coca-Cola, Ford and Xerox Boldly Announce: 'We No Longer Donate to Planned Parenthood' - Think Americana


----------



## P@triot

Well done, Mitch McConnell...

'Think of me as the Grim Reaper': Mitch McConnell says he'll make sure Democrats' socialist plans die in the Senate


----------



## P@triot

Not nearly as many as _should_ have been confirmed at this point. But that being said, what a glorious reality that 100 more constitutional justices now sit on benches across the nation. Just think of how bad things would have been had Hitlery Clinton won the election.

Senate Confirmed Trump’s 100th Judge. Let’s Put That in Perspective.


----------



## P@triot

We have seen some monster wins on the abortion issue. These “heartbeat bills” being passed by state after state will drastically reduce the horrors.

'One of the strongest' pro-life bills heads to governor in Missouri


----------



## Silver Blooded

keepitreal said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> 
> KIDS THAT ARE IN AN ACTUAL SCHOOL ARE CLUELESS!
Click to expand...

Nice, dude. I like how you were "ROLFMAFAO," when his point went straight over your fucking head. Talk about being clueless.

He said "socially clueless." He's talking about how home schooled kids don't know how to normally interact with others. Which, I agree, is a totally valid point.


----------



## keepitreal

Silver Blooded said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> 
> KIDS THAT ARE IN AN ACTUAL SCHOOL ARE CLUELESS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, dude. I like how you were "ROLFMAFAO," when his point went straight over your fucking head. Talk about being clueless.
> 
> He said "socially clueless." He's talking about how home schooled kids don't know how to normally interact with others. Which, I agree, is a totally valid point.
Click to expand...

Oh joy  nothing freshens up the place 
like the stench of shit coming from a new asshole  

Straight over my head....clueless 

Bitch, please

I know and understood what was stated in the post I replied to 
I don't need the 411 for a 10 worded sentence from anyone,
especially a douchebag newbie!

Nothing went over my head, my reply didn’t meet your approval.
Are you under the impression that I value your opinion?
Trust me, I couldn’t care any less about what you think 
If you don't realize that by now, you will soon enough 

Furthermore, If you're not the poster who wrote it,
you have no business speaking for the poster who did

When new members begin posting it's insightful 
Let me share what I know about you so far

If I wanted to kill myself,
I could climb your ego and jump to your IQ

I am the first to tell you,
that acting like a dick won’t make yours bigger


----------



## Unkotare

keepitreal said:


> Silver Blooded said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just what we need. A bunch of home schooled freaks that are socially clueless .
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMFAO
> 
> KIDS THAT ARE IN AN ACTUAL SCHOOL ARE CLUELESS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice, dude. I like how you were "ROLFMAFAO," when his point went straight over your fucking head. Talk about being clueless.
> 
> He said "socially clueless." He's talking about how home schooled kids don't know how to normally interact with others. Which, I agree, is a totally valid point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh joy  nothing freshens up the place
> like the stench of shit coming from a new asshole
> 
> Straight over my head....clueless
> 
> Bitch, please
> 
> I know and understood what was stated in the post I replied to
> I don't need the 411 for a 10 worded sentence from anyone,
> especially a douchebag newbie!
> 
> Nothing went over my head, my reply didn’t meet your approval.
> Are you under the impression that I value your opinion?
> Trust me, I couldn’t care any less about what you think
> If you don't realize that by now, you will soon enough
> 
> Furthermore, If you're not the poster who wrote it,
> you have no business speaking for the poster who did
> 
> When new members begin posting it's insightful
> Let me share what I know about you so far
> 
> If I wanted to kill myself,
> I could climb your ego and jump to your IQ
> 
> I am the first to tell you,
> that acting like a dick won’t make yours bigger
Click to expand...




Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## P@triot

We’re even seeing positive trends across the globe...


> The silent majority turned out to be more interested in prosperity and job creation than they were in promises to clamp down on coal mining.


People around the world are waking up to the horrors and failures of the idiotic left-wing ideology.

In Australia, Conservatives Win a Shock Victory. There's a Lesson Here for Conservatives Worldwide.


----------



## keepitreal

P@triot said:


> We’re even seeing positive trends across the globe...
> 
> 
> 
> The silent majority turned out to be more interested in prosperity and job creation than they were in promises to clamp down on coal mining.
> 
> 
> 
> People around the world are waking up to the horrors and failures of the idiotic left-wing ideology.
> 
> In Australia, Conservatives Win a Shock Victory. There's a Lesson Here for Conservatives Worldwide.
Click to expand...

Russia strikes again

ROFLMFAO


----------



## P@triot

This is exactly why the left’s “blue wall” gave Hitlery the middle finger and pulled the lever for *President Trump*. And he has delivered in a huge way.

Pennsylvania’s unemployment rate drops to lowest on record


----------



## Dan Stubbs

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
Click to expand...

*Well well I must have screw up, I got one with a Degree in Chemistry *
*I got on with a Business Degree*
*I got on who failed, he got his BS degree in Criminal Justice he works as a Cop.  I tried to talk him out of it.  I wish I had been not a Deputy for 20 years. *


----------



## BULLDOG

Dan Stubbs said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Home schooling is great. There is no reason for a 7 year old girl to know how to recognize all the letters of the alphabet or to count change. After all, she is just going to become a mother at 13, and she will be too busy raising kids and doing laundry to worry about needing any education. Teaching her misunderstood Bible verses and to hate libruls is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Bulldog ignorance. Just out of curiosity - do you _ever_ know about a subject before commenting on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have personal knowledge on this subject. Home schooling would be fine if there was a requirement for the children to actually be taught some of what they need to know to be functioning adults, but there is not. Often home school parents are just too lazy to get their kids off to school and are only marginally literate themselves. The children are doomed to a wasted life because of lack of education.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Well well I must have screw up, I got one with a Degree in Chemistry *
> *I got on with a Business Degree*
> *I got on who failed, he got his BS degree in Criminal Justice he works as a Cop.  I tried to talk him out of it.  I wish I had been not a Deputy for 20 years. *
Click to expand...


Congratulations. You must be one of the few who actually taught your children. Since there is little or no requirement to do that, many don't.


----------



## P@triot

The winning continues...


> A federal judge struck down a California ban on magazines that are capable of housing more than 10 rounds because he said the law violated the Second Amendment.
> 
> "Individual liberty and freedom are not outmoded concepts," said Judge Benitez in the ruling.


A huge victory for liberty and the U.S. Constitution!

Federal judge strikes down California ban on firearm magazines


----------



## P@triot

Americans stepping up when the left fails us!

Privately-funded border wall construction begins in El Paso


----------



## P@triot

Conservatism is winning. #MAGA

'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> Conservatism is winning. #MAGA
> 
> 'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools




it will lose in the SC.

public schools have NO MORAL RIGHT to indoctrinate my kids with YOUR RELIGION.

are you as bad as muslims?

why do you want to brainwash MY kids with  YOUR religion?

and over all I can easily make the case that LIBERALISM is winning the LONG war.....

in many many ways!


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> Conservatism is winning. #MAGA
> 
> 'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools



1. we just had a black president!

2.  even conservatives would vote for a black

3. we have women running for president

4. even conservatives would vote for a woman

5. interracial relationships are common

6. gays are out everywhere

7. gays, blacks, women are in prominent and powerful positions in business, politics, the military, entertainment

8.  gays are marrying

9 pot is being decriminalized and legalized all over the country

10. everyone has sex outside of marriage (especially conservatives and republicans)

11. divorce is easy to get

12 lots of people live together without ever bothering to marry at all.

13. more and more Americans every year  are disavowing religion and declaring "no belief"

14. the number of christians is declining.

welcome to VERY LIBERAL America!

love it or leave it!


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> ...
> 
> 2.  even conservatives would vote for a black...




What do you mean "even"?


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> ...
> 
> ...
> 12 lots of people live together without ever bothering to marry at all....!




You think that's a good thing?


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> ...
> 
> 13. more and more Americans every year  are disavowing religion and declaring "no belief"...!




Wrong. Brainless leftists have just converted to another faith.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is winning. #MAGA
> 
> 'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools
> 
> 
> 
> it will lose in the SC.
Click to expand...

Bwahahaha!


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is winning. #MAGA
> 
> 'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools
> 
> 
> 
> public schools have NO MORAL RIGHT to indoctrinate my kids with YOUR RELIGION.
Click to expand...

That is absolutely _priceless_ coming from the people who live for indoctrination. You have absolutely *no* *moral* *right* to indoctrinate my children with _anything_ - and yet that’s all you asshats do. Homosexuality, cross-dressing queers, promiscuity, liberal ideology, and on and on and on.

A sign that says “In God We Trust” isn’t indoctrination, fragile little snowflake. It’s on ALL currency, dumb ass. Government-produced currency. Refuse any and all U.S. currency on these grounds and only then will we consider taking you seriously about your whining here.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is winning. #MAGA
> 
> 'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools
> 
> 
> 
> why do you want to brainwash MY kids with  YOUR religion?
Click to expand...

Wait...your “kids” are so fucking stupid and weak minded that a sign that’s says “In God We Trust” will brainwash them? Holy shit. That’s incredible. Clearly the children of left-wingers.

Again...make sure they don’t see any bills or coins in their lifetime.


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatism is winning. #MAGA
> 
> 'In God We Trust' Going up at South Dakota Public Schools
> 
> 
> 
> public schools have NO MORAL RIGHT to indoctrinate my kids with YOUR RELIGION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is absolutely _priceless_ coming from the people who live for indoctrination. You have absolutely *no* *moral* *right* to indoctrinate my children with _anything_ - and yet that’s all you asshats do. Homosexuality, cross-dressing queers, promiscuity, liberal ideology, and on and on and on.
> 
> A sign that says “In God We Trust” isn’t indoctrination, fragile little snowflake. It’s on ALL currency, dumb ass. Government-produced currency. Refuse any and all U.S. currency on these grounds and only then will we consider taking you seriously about your whining here.
Click to expand...



"That is absolutely priceless coming from the people who live for indoctrination. "

with statements like  this I can tell you are just a mindless true believer.

I want to teach my kids to NOT hate gays

YOU want  to teach my kids to HATE gays.


If those are both examples of indoctrination then one is good and you are evil.


"You have absolutely no moral right to indoctrinate my children with anything - and yet that’s all you asshats do. Homosexuality, cross-dressing queers, promiscuity, liberal ideology, and on and on and on."


You have absolutely NO moral right to indoctrinate my children with anything;  you mindless hate peoiple for being gay  or atheist or muslim. You ADMIT you want to KILL people simply because they are not christians or because they are gay.

you voted for a PROMISCUOUS dirrtbag who pays prsotitutes and cheats on his wife. The list of republicans who have cheated on their wives inthe last 20 years is astoundingly long.

and on and on and on and on...

you  lie
you cheat
you hate
you want to kill
you are pure fkn deranged evil.

you are american trash


I will continue to teach MY kids that YOUR kids are the enemy of truth and freedom.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> I want to teach my kids to NOT hate gays
> 
> YOU want  to teach my kids to HATE gays.


Oh the hyperbole from the Drama Queen. Understanding that homosexuality is a sin, *isn't* "hating" gays, sweetie.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> you mindless hate peoiple for being gay  or atheist or muslim.


Gay is gross, atheist is ignorant - but those are both personal choices that I could care less about. I do *hate* muslims with every fiber of my being, but it's not "mindless". Quite the contrary, while you remain willfully ignorant, my hate of muslims is built on facts and knowledge. It's a sick ideology that preaches women should be treated like animals and people should be killed if they don't covert to islam.

Just a few short years ago, muslims caused the greatest terrorist act in the history of the planet on U.S. soil. Killed 3,000 Americans. Iconic buildings were collapsed, causing catastrophic disaster. Around the clock it was #NeverForget. And already, _ignorant_ people like you have forgotten.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> You *ADMIT* you want to *KILL* people simply because they are not christians or because they are gay.






The hyperbole and drama from this broad is comic _gold_!


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> I will continue to *teach* MY kids that YOUR kids are the *enemy* of truth and freedom.


We would expect nothing less from the irrational, anti-American, bat-shit crazy, fascist leftists!


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> you voted for a PROMISCUOUS dirrtbag who pays prsotitutes and cheats on his wife.


Um...I didn't vote for Bill Clinton, sweetie.


anynameyouwish said:


> The list of republicans who have cheated on their wives inthe last 20 years is astoundingly long.


Well...lets see...John F. Kennedy (D) was _infamous_ for cheating on his wife. So was Bobby Kennedy (D). His successor, Lyndon B. Johnson (D) cheated on his wife so often, she caught him. After that, he had a bell put in for the Secret Service to warn him when Lady Bird was on her way towards him. And Bill Clinton (D) became the most infamous philander in the history of the _world_.

Conversely, Ronald Reagan was renowned for revering his wife. He worshipped the ground she walked on. George H.W. Bush and George W. Bush both were very loyal to their wives as well.

Once again we see you are ignorant, and will teach your children nothing but misinformation so that they grow up to be ignorant as well. Nice work, leftist!


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> you are american trash


And you are Russian troll!


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> public schools have NO MORAL RIGHT to indoctrinate my kids with YOUR RELIGION.
> 
> 
> 
> A sign that says “In God We Trust” isn’t indoctrination, fragile little snowflake. It’s on ALL currency, dumb ass. Government-produced currency. Refuse any and all U.S. currency on these grounds and only then will we consider taking you seriously about your whining here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "That is absolutely priceless coming from the people who live for indoctrination. " with statements like  this I can tell you are just a mindless true believer.
Click to expand...

By the way sweetie...you didn't answer the question. ALL of our currency has "In God We Trust" written on it. Why don't you refuse any and all currency? Where are your morals? Where are you ethics? Funny, you seem to hate God until it's time to get your soulless, grubby hands on cash. Then you become a whore and gladly touch something that says "In God We Trust". Kind of funny how that works!


----------



## P@triot

It's nice to see the 1st Amendment being protected...

College to Pay Students for Violating Their Free Speech Rights


----------



## P@triot

It is *great* to see all of these successful billionaires (the Koch brothers, Bernie Marcus, Stephen Ross) supporting *President Trump*...

Billionaire Owner of Equinox, SoulCycle to Host Trump Fundraiser in Hamptons


----------



## vasuderatorrent

anynameyouwish said:


> 13. more and more Americans every year  are disavowing religion and declaring "no belief"



I used to be a Christian back in 2011. I am not sure what happened. The stuff just doesn't make sense like it used to.


----------



## P@triot

Americans are waking up and walking away from the left...


----------



## P@triot

Americans are waking up and walking away from the left...


----------



## P@triot

Americans are waking up and walking away from the left...


----------



## Grace Is Stoked

PragerU does have some pretty interesting five minute videos that cover just about any topic. I'll admit to having watched a number of them. I don't always agree but that's not a requirement.


----------



## P@triot

Grace Is Stoked said:


> PragerU does have some pretty interesting five minute videos that cover just about any topic. I'll admit to having watched a number of them. I don't always agree but that's not a requirement.


And that's just it. That's what America was founded on. The exchange of information and ideas. We don't have to agree. But we should be FREE to SHARE our ideas and thoughts.

And we should be willing to examine other views (as you have done). Almost nobody is wiling to do that anymore.


----------



## P@triot

Thank God _some_ towns are restoring sanity...

A Texas Town Votes to End 'Drag Queen Story Hour'


----------



## P@triot

Rolling back all of the *failed* policies of MaObama is truly "Making America Great Again"

It’s Lights Out for Obama-Era Bulb Ban That Curbs Consumer Choice


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends across America. Courts are upholding our 1st Amendment rights and the Gaystapo is being defeated.

My Faith Votes | Freedom Wins in Court Ruling


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends across America. Courts are upholding our 1st Amendment rights against the Gaystapo...

Federal judge sides with Christian orgs in LGBT adoption case


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo wants one thing and one thing only: control.


> They’d already made accommodations for the two students who identified as another gender, setting up single-person restrooms for anyone who wanted them. The trouble is, these kids weren’t satisfied with that compromise.


But just as President Trump promised, the winning continues.

In Georgia, Parents Win Battle Over Transgender Bathrooms at School


----------



## P@triot

*Thank* *you*, *President Trump* for restoring constitutional government (and by extension - liberty to the people).

Trump’s New Executive Orders Protect Public Against Administrative State


----------



## P@triot

Another huge win for the U.S. Constitution. Another defeat for the left and the fascist ideology they embrace.

After Getting Kicked Off Campus, This Christian Group Got Justice


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> While there is no denying that liberalism has created a mountain of very significant problems for the United States, the radicalization of that ideology (culminating with the election of a devout marxist by their party) has resulted in some very positive trends in America. First, we saw the rise of the Tea Party in response to the extremism of the Obama Administration. This movement to return to constitutional government, true conservative principles, and rid the GOP of liberals has had a profound positive effect on America. Both the House and the Senate were turned over to conservatives during the Obama Administration. A RINO Speaker of the House (John Boehner) was run off and replaced with an actual conservative. Very liberal states like Wisconsin and Michigan were turned over to conservatives. We have seen a drastic reduction in Planned Parenthood facilities throughout the U.S. We have seen an increase in "Right to Work" laws. The American people unilaterally rejected the insanity of Target's absurdity and is now boycotting them. North Carolina restored sanity to America and lead the way for other states to follow with HB2.
> 
> But perhaps there is no better metric for positive trends in Americs than the ever increasing movement towards home schooling. Not only does it result in an exponentially better educated generation of students, but it also eliminates the indoctrination efforts by the left _and_ it is an indication that the American people recognize the inability of government to effectively handle even simple tasks when they step outside of their Constitutional responsibilities. When liberal Hollywood is not only homeschooling their own children, but also writing books about it and doing speaking engagements, it's a sure sign that homeschooling is becoming more prevalent through out the country. Few things are better for America than this particular growing trend. Let's hope it continues.




MORE POSITIVE TRENDS in the USA;

gays are out everywhere!

gays are marrying!

interracial relationships are common

everyone (especially evangelical christians and conservative republicans) has sex outside of marriage!

divorce is easy to get

MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people live together  without bothering to marry at all!

MOST people are waiting longer before marrying for the first time

pot is being decriminalized and legalized all over the country

every year the number of Americans claiming "no religion" grows!

every year the number of Americans claiming "christian religion" dwindles

our government and laws are SECULAR!

we just had a black president!

even conservatives and christians would vote for a black or a female!

conservatives become more liberal every year!


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> ...
> 
> conservatives become more liberal every year!




Not true, of course.


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> ...
> 
> MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people live together  without bothering to marry at all!
> 
> ...




Why would that be a "positive trend"?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Unkotare said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> conservatives become more liberal every year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course.
Click to expand...



They are  LIBERAL enough to vote for a woman or a black!

That is certainly more liberal than they were 20 years ago


----------



## anynameyouwish

Unkotare said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people live together  without bothering to marry at all!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be a "positive trend"?
Click to expand...



it allows people the freedom to live together without worrying about marriage or morals.

2 people meet
they decide to give it a go
they try it for awhile.....

if it works...great!

if not...they move on.

logical and rational.

no laws or legal issues or scarlet letters


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> conservatives become more liberal every year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are  LIBERAL enough to vote for a woman or a black!
> 
> That is certainly more liberal than they were 20 years ago
Click to expand...



Psssst... have you noticed who the current President is?


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people live together  without bothering to marry at all!
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be a "positive trend"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it allows people the freedom to live together without worrying about marriage or morals.
> 
> .....s
Click to expand...



Marriage and morals are highly positive for society. You have to get over your Marxist programming.


----------



## anynameyouwish

Unkotare said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> conservatives become more liberal every year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are  LIBERAL enough to vote for a woman or a black!
> 
> That is certainly more liberal than they were 20 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst... have you noticed who the current President is?
Click to expand...



ok


good point


but still they would vote for a woman (sarah palin) or a black (Ben Carson)

so....that is more liberal than they use to be.....

perhaps there is hope


----------



## Unkotare

anynameyouwish said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> conservatives become more liberal every year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not true, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They are  LIBERAL enough to vote for a woman or a black!
> 
> That is certainly more liberal than they were 20 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst... have you noticed who the current President is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> 
> good point
> 
> 
> but still they would vote for a woman (sarah palin) or a black (Ben Carson)
> 
> so....that is more liberal than they use to be.....
> 
> ....e
Click to expand...



Wrong. Your liberal blinders have given you the wrong perception.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> everyone (especially evangelical christians and conservative republicans) has sex outside of marriage!


Ladies & Gentlemen, I give you the modern day leftist!

All studies show that sex outside of marriage increase sexually transmitted diseases, depression, violence, rape, suicide, and more. And the left views this as reason to celebrate.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> divorce is easy to get


Only an asshole leftist would consider _that_ a reason for celebrating.


----------



## P@triot

anynameyouwish said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst... have you noticed who the current President is?
> 
> 
> 
> ok good point
Click to expand...

That _is_ a good point! We can all celebrate that Donald Trump is President of the United States. He saved us from Hitlery Clinton and from the radical agenda of the bat-shit crazy, anti-American leftists.


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends across America. Courts are upholding our 1st Amendment rights and the Gaystapo is being defeated.

3 Big Wins for Religious Liberty Indicate Tide Is Turning


----------



## anynameyouwish

P@triot said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Psssst... have you noticed who the current President is?
> 
> 
> 
> ok good point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That _is_ a good point! We can all celebrate that Donald Trump is President of the United States. He saved us from Hitlery Clinton and from the radical agenda of the bat-shit crazy, anti-American leftists.
Click to expand...



yawn


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*

Acting OMB Director Russ Vought: Trump keeps promise to tame bureaucracy that runs roughshod over Americans


----------



## P@triot

This makes me so happy. I love seeing fascists feel defeated.

Soros on Funding of Leftwing Causes: 'Tide Has Turned Against Me'


----------



## P@triot

Ever since our darkest hours of 2009 and 2010, America has been on a steady course to righting the wrongs. We replaced MaObama with *President Trump* (and in the process, sent Hitlery Clinton home). We saw Republicans take control of the House, the Senate, and 37 of the 50 states. That has resulted in historic low unemployment, historic high market numbers, low taxes, and increased wages. And, we've seen the abortion industrial complex take its worst beating ever. The tide has absolutely turned against that grotesque behavior.

Pro-Life Movie ‘Unplanned’ Hits No. 1 Among DVDs on Amazon


----------



## P@triot

The future just keeps getting brighter and brighter for the United States...

Voter ID Opponents Lose Again. This Time in North Dakota.


----------



## P@triot

I'm not sure I've ever seen a headline that made me so happy. God Bless America! And God Bless *President Trump*!

Frightened by shootings, appalled at Trump, Americans are voting with their feet — to leave


----------



## P@triot

The abortion industrial complex is on the ropes. The tide has absolutely turned against their grotesque behavior.

A Former Abortionist Explains Her Change of Heart


----------



## P@triot

It's good to see the American people finally pushing back against the propaganda arm of the Dumbocrat Fascist Party...

One America News Network Sues MSNBC’s Rachel Maddow For $10 Million


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*!

Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency


----------



## P@triot

JFK wouldn't even recognize the Dumbocrat Party today. They have embraced everything that is sick, deviant, unethical, and immoral. And it continues to push more and more people to the right.

Meet 17-Year-Old Conservative Activist Described as 'Left's Youngest Nightmare' 17-Year-Old Conservative Activist Is Speaking Out Against The Left


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends across the U.S.

These ‘Founders’ Aim to Improve How Schools Teach the Constitution


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency


They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.


----------



## francoHFW

Please tell moderators to allow autofill again. I can only sign in for a minute. Republicans are getting it too easy


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
Click to expand...

No snowflake...they were getting *on* food stamps under MaObama and the failed left-wing ideology that destroys jobs and forces people onto the government plantation.

It wasn’t until the American people handed the entire damn nation over to Republicans in the 2010 midterm ass kicking that the recovery began. You know it. I know it. The American people know it. So save your b.s. propaganda for your idiot left-wing friends.


----------



## Markle

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
Click to expand...


A few were getting off because of the Malaise led by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama.

Now they're coming off in substantial numbers.


----------



## P@triot

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A few were getting off because of the Malaise led by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama.
Click to expand...

Even that simply isn't true. The indisputable fact is that Obama and the Dumbocrats put people in poverty in record numbers, while Trump and the Republicans have brought jobs to people in record numbers.

That’s rich: Poverty level under Obama breaks 50-year record


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
Click to expand...

Your propaganda is easy to debunk in the era of the internet, you dolt...

WORST PRESIDENT EVER: Obama's Food Stamp Nation


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
Click to expand...

The bottom line: Obama and the Dumbocrats put people in record poverty, while Trump and the Republicans put people in record jobs.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake...they were getting *on* food stamps under MaObama and the failed left-wing ideology that destroys jobs and forces people onto the government plantation.
> 
> It wasn’t until the American people handed the entire damn nation over to Republicans in the 2010 midterm ass kicking that the recovery began. You know it. I know it. The American people know it. So save your b.s. propaganda for your idiot left-wing friends.
Click to expand...

Illegals do not get welfare. Free school lunches maybe. LOL brainwashed functional moron


----------



## Markle

francoHFW said:


> Illegals do not get welfare. Free school lunches maybe. LOL brainwashed functional moron



Malarkey and you know it.

APRIL 05, 2011  |  JUDICIAL WATCH
*Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*

Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.

Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> .... use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.... mainly on behalf of their American-born children ...




So, American welfare used for American citizens? And?


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Illegals do not get welfare. Free school lunches maybe. LOL brainwashed functional moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malarkey and you know it.
> 
> APRIL 05, 2011  |  JUDICIAL WATCH
> *Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*
> 
> Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.
> 
> Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch
Click to expand...

And like I said most of them turn out to be school lunches. And you're not talking about illegals your talking about anchor babies.


----------



## francoHFW

Please tell moderator I need autofill to log in. Whatever happened to that? I will disappear again very shortly


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few were getting off because of the Malaise led by failed former President Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> Now they're coming off in substantial numbers.
Click to expand...

Sure pal. So you call a corrupt World depression a malaise? LOL only cost $10 billion dollars to make that possible, brainwashed functional moron. Where is the corrupt bubble this time lol? Aaarrrggghhh. Yes yes Trump has not ruined the Obama recovery yet congratulations... Only cost 2 trillion dollars in debt


----------



## Markle

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.... mainly on behalf of their American-born children ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American welfare used for American citizens? And?
Click to expand...


APRIL 05, 2011 | JUDICIAL WATCH
*Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*

Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.

Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.... mainly on behalf of their American-born children ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American welfare used for American citizens? And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> APRIL 05, 2011 | JUDICIAL WATCH
> *Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*
> 
> Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.
> 
> Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch
Click to expand...

No matter how many times you post that it is still crap propaganda when most of them on welfare are getting free lunches at school. Illegals don't get welfare for the billionth time super duper. Tell moderator to allow autofill so I can abused you more than a couple of minutes a day thank you very much Merry Christmas Happy New Year


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake...they were getting *on* food stamps under MaObama and the failed left-wing ideology that destroys jobs and forces people onto the government plantation.
> 
> It wasn’t until the American people handed the entire damn nation over to Republicans in the 2010 midterm ass kicking that the recovery began. You know it. I know it. The American people know it. So save your b.s. propaganda for your idiot left-wing friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals do not get welfare
Click to expand...

No where was that claim made. I guess you need a strawman since the facts just handed your ass to you.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake...they were getting *on* food stamps under MaObama and the failed left-wing ideology that destroys jobs and forces people onto the government plantation.
> 
> It wasn’t until the American people handed the entire damn nation over to Republicans in the 2010 midterm ass kicking that the recovery began. You know it. I know it. The American people know it. So save your b.s. propaganda for your idiot left-wing friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals do not get welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No where was that claim made. I guess you need a strawman since the facts just handed your ass to you.
Click to expand...

Oh so you are the one Republican around here who doesn't think they get welfare fine. The recovery began in October 2009 when the stimulus gave us job production again. Here's a little law for you, nothing good happens on the Republicans for 35 years now. A total disgrace that only propaganda makes possible.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Over 6 Million Americans Drop Off Food Stamps Under Trump Presidency
> 
> 
> 
> They were getting off food stamps under Obama to the Obama recovery continues congratulations for not screwing it up yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No snowflake...they were getting *on* food stamps under MaObama and the failed left-wing ideology that destroys jobs and forces people onto the government plantation.
> 
> It wasn’t until the American people handed the entire damn nation over to Republicans in the 2010 midterm ass kicking that the recovery began. You know it. I know it. The American people know it. So save your b.s. propaganda for your idiot left-wing friends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Illegals do not get welfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No where was that claim made. I guess you need a strawman since the facts just handed your ass to you.
Click to expand...

Google number of people on food stamps through the years. Started going down under Obama and 2013. But thanks for the Great Depression again. Unbelievable


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Google number of people on food stamps through the years. Started going down under Obama and 2013


I don’t have to “Google” it. I provided the links that prove you are _lying_ (as always). Food stamps skyrocketed under MaObama and the Dumbocrats. That’s why the American people handed the entire damn country over to the Republicans in the 2010 midterm “shellacking”.


----------



## P@triot

So great to see the lawless thugs of the left finally prosecuted for abusing their powers...

Judges Can’t Ignore Immigration Laws They Don’t Like


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> The recovery began in October 2009 when the stimulus gave us job production again.


Yawn. Your propaganda has gotten old and stale. Every stupid lie you post has been exposed as a lie already.

The “stimulus” was a catastrophic failure that added an additional trillion dollars to our debt for absolutely no reason.

We didn’t see a recovery until Republicans were handed nearly every state, county, and city in the nation. Everyone acknowledges that Scott Walker turned Wisconsin around - not the “stimulus”. The funny thing is, you know it too.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> The recovery began in October 2009 when the stimulus gave us job production again.
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn. Your propaganda has gotten old and stale. Every stupid lie you post has been exposed as a lie already.
> 
> The “stimulus” was a catastrophic failure that added an additional trillion dollars to our debt for absolutely no reason.
> 
> We didn’t see a recovery until Republicans were handed nearly every state, county, and city in the nation. Everyone acknowledges that Scott Walker turned Wisconsin around - not the “stimulus”. The funny thing is, you know it too.
Click to expand...

Everyone on planet GOP garbage propaganda you mean. Democratic information is also known as journalism and statistics and facts, not garbage that is never retracted though has no basis in fact whatsoever. Ever heard of innocent until proven guilty? Right it's the Deep state our entire government is against you too unbelievable


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> So great to see the lawless thugs of the left finally prosecuted for abusing their powers...
> 
> Judges Can’t Ignore Immigration Laws They Don’t Like


Meanwhile the only actual spike in violence is right-wingers against Jews gays blacks and Muslims. A disgrace. Your link doesn't work and I'm sure it's pure crap anyway LOL


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Meanwhile the only actual spike in violence is right-wingers against Jews gays blacks and Muslims.


Psst...snowflake...it’s the _left_ that are the violent antisemites. The right has aligned themselves with Israel and jews. The left supports Palestine and their terrorist acts against Israel.

I can’t tell if you’re that stupid or if this is more of your propaganda. Probably a little bit of both.


----------



## P@triot

As *President Trump* stated - the United States will *never* be a socialist nation.

More voters prefer a gay, Muslim, or atheist president to a socialist one, poll shows


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the only actual spike in violence is right-wingers against Jews gays blacks and Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Psst...snowflake...it’s the _left_ that are the violent antisemites. The right has aligned themselves with Israel and jews. The left supports Palestine and their terrorist acts against Israel.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re that stupid or if this is more of your propaganda. Probably a little bit of both.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should consider giving up your own nation.
Because Arabs lived in Palestine, far longer than Whites lived in America.


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.... mainly on behalf of their American-born children ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American welfare used for American citizens? And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> APRIL 05, 2011 | JUDICIAL WATCH
> *Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*
> 
> Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.
> 
> Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch
Click to expand...



Children born in America are US citizens.


----------



## P@triot

True intelligence reinforced by a true education will ALWAYS end in one being wholly conservative...

He Was an Antifa Activist. Then He Took an Economics Class.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> True intelligence reinforced by a true education will ALWAYS end in one being wholly conservative...
> 
> He Was an Antifa Activist. Then He Took an Economics Class.



School is bad, unless it's good.

Here's a real economics history lesson.

Every single growth champion was a hybrid mixed Socialist country, NOT Communism, nor Capitalist.


----------



## francoHFW

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile the only actual spike in violence is right-wingers against Jews gays blacks and Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Psst...snowflake...it’s the _left_ that are the violent antisemites. The right has aligned themselves with Israel and jews. The left supports Palestine and their terrorist acts against Israel.
> 
> I can’t tell if you’re that stupid or if this is more of your propaganda. Probably a little bit of both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should consider giving up your own nation.
> Because Arabs lived in Palestine, far longer than Whites lived in America.
Click to expand...

At any rate being against the right-wing crap Israeli leaders is not anti-semitism. That is stupid GOP garbage propaganda. And it is right Wingers who are causing the only actual spike in violence and hate crimes, against Jews blacks Muslims and gays.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> True intelligence reinforced by a true education will ALWAYS end in one being wholly conservative...
> 
> He Was an Antifa Activist. Then He Took an Economics Class.


The antifa kid was an idiot and now still is. Conservatives have always been anti-progress and selfish greedy assholes LOL. People who call themselves conservatives these days are simply brainwashed and misinformed. A disgrace.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> Conservatives have always been anti-progress...


That’s because your idea of “progress” is ignoring science and trying to convince the world that a dude with a penis is actually a woman. 

There is nothing more fall-down hilarious that an idiot leftists idea of “progress”.


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends across the United States.


> Trump so far has appointed 157 judges who have won Senate confirmation, and that number is expected to be 161 by the end of the week.


160 federal judges across the nation who will protect the American people from the left’s sick agenda by actually upholding the U.S. Constitution for generations to come.

Trump Touts Success in Appointing Conservative Judges


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have always been anti-progress...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because your idea of “progress” is ignoring science and trying to convince the world that a dude with a penis is actually a woman.
> 
> There is nothing more fall-down hilarious that an idiot leftists idea of “progress”.
Click to expand...

Progress that is already happened in every rich country except us that sings to the GOP propaganda machine and brainwashed functional morons like you. Why are we the only modern country without Healthcare daycare paid parental leave cheap college in training great vacations and infrastructure? Thanks GOP. And no that is not communism and will not ruin America for crying out loud. Please tell a moderator to allow autofill so I can stay on here longer than 2 minutes a day.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives have always been anti-progress...
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because your idea of “progress” is ignoring science and trying to convince the world that a dude with a penis is actually a woman.
> 
> There is nothing more fall-down hilarious that an idiot leftists idea of “progress”.
Click to expand...

I actually science psychiatry Etc tells us that people should be allowed to have the sex they believe they have. Sorry about your bigotry about everybody under the sun. Tolerance is progress bigotry is retrograde brainwashed conservatism.


----------



## Markle

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.... mainly on behalf of their American-born children ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American welfare used for American citizens? And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> APRIL 05, 2011 | JUDICIAL WATCH
> *Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*
> 
> Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.
> 
> Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children born in America are US citizens.
Click to expand...


Then the law needs to be changed, does it not?  Here is the last line of my post, in case you missed it.  Your point being?

They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.... mainly on behalf of their American-born children ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, American welfare used for American citizens? And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> APRIL 05, 2011 | JUDICIAL WATCH
> *Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare*
> 
> Surprise, surprise; Census Bureau data reveals that most U.S. families headed by illegal immigrants use taxpayer-funded welfare programs on behalf of their American-born anchor babies.Even before the recession, immigrant households with children used welfare programs at consistently higher rates than natives, according to the extensive census data collected and analyzed by a nonpartisanWashington D.C. group dedicated to researching legal and illegal immigration in the U.S. The results, published this month in a lengthy report, are hardly surprising.Basically, the majority of households across the country benefitting from publicly-funded welfare programs are headed by immigrants, both legal and illegal. States where immigrant households with children have the highest welfare use rates are Arizona (62%), Texas, California and New York with 61% each and Pennsylvania(59%).The study focused on eight major welfare programs that cost the government $517 billion the year they were examined. They include Supplemental Security Income (SSI) for the disabled, Temporary Assistance to Needy Families (TANF), a nutritional program known as Women, Infants and Children (WIC), food stamps, free/reduced school lunch, public housing and health insurance for the poor (Medicaid).Food assistance and Medicaid are the programs most commonly used by illegal immigrants, mainly on behalf of their American-born children who get automatic citizenship.
> 
> Most Illegal Immigrant Families Collect Welfare - Judicial Watch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Children born in America are US citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the law needs to be changed, does it not?  ....
Click to expand...




It does not.


----------



## Markle

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Every single growth champion was a hybrid mixed Socialist country, NOT Communism, nor Capitalist.



Which countries do you consider "a hybrid mixed Socialist country"?

*socialism*_
[ˈsōSHəˌlizəm]
NOUN_

*a political and economic theory of social organization which advocates that the means of production, distribution, and exchange should be owned or regulated by the community as a whole.*_
synonyms:
leftism · Fabianism · syndicalism · consumer socialism · utopian socialism · welfarism · communism · Bolshevism · radicalism · militancy · progressivism · social democracy · laborism · Marxism · Leninism · Marxism–Leninism · neo-Marxism · Trotskyism · Maoism
antonyms:
conservatism_
*policy or practice based on the political and economic theory of socialism.*_
synonyms:
leftism · Fabianism · syndicalism · consumer socialism · utopian socialism · welfarism · communism · Bolshevism · radicalism · militancy · progressivism · social democracy · laborism · Marxism · Leninism · Marxism–Leninism · neo-Marxism · Trotskyism · Maoism
antonyms:
conservatism_
*(in Marxist theory) a transitional social state between the overthrow of capitalism and the realization of Communism.*
*QED*


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every single growth champion was a hybrid mixed Socialist country, NOT Communism, nor Capitalist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which countries do you consider "a hybrid mixed Socialist country"?
> 
> *socialism*
> _[ˈsōSHəˌlizəm]
> NOUN_
> 
> *a political and economic theory of social organization which advocates that the means of production, distribution, and exchange should be owned or regulated by the community as a whole.*_
> synonyms:
> leftism · Fabianism · syndicalism · consumer socialism · utopian socialism · welfarism · communism · Bolshevism · radicalism · militancy · progressivism · social democracy · laborism · Marxism · Leninism · Marxism–Leninism · neo-Marxism · Trotskyism · Maoism
> antonyms:
> conservatism_
> *policy or practice based on the political and economic theory of socialism.*_
> synonyms:
> leftism · Fabianism · syndicalism · consumer socialism · utopian socialism · welfarism · communism · Bolshevism · radicalism · militancy · progressivism · social democracy · laborism · Marxism · Leninism · Marxism–Leninism · neo-Marxism · Trotskyism · Maoism
> antonyms:
> conservatism_
> *(in Marxist theory) a transitional social state between the overthrow of capitalism and the realization of Communism.*
> *QED*
Click to expand...

Or regulated. Well regulated Fair capitalism what is a good safety net is socialism in the modern world everywhere but GOP propaganda planet. So we are talkin originally you UK Canada Japan Australia and New Zealand. Everywhere but the United States thanks to the GOP. When we get Healthcare we will qualify. Barely. Thanks GOP for the greatest inequality and worst upward mobility in the modern world by far and in our history.


----------



## P@triot

Thank you, *President Trump*!

Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some extremely positive trends across the U.S. - like this innovative new platform that will restore freedom of speech to those who have been silenced by Facebook, Google, etc.

Dave Rubin launches revolutionary new company to stick it to Big Tech and stifle the internet trolls


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries


That's interesting and all, but 2.9% for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what 4.5% means for the $22,500 max that the lowest 25% makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?


----------



## Markle

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting and all, but 2.9% for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what 4.5% means for the $22,500 max that the lowest 25% makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?
Click to expand...


----------



## BULLDOG

Markle said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting and all, but 2.9% for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what 4.5% means for the $22,500 max that the lowest 25% makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You can play percentage games all you want, but bottom line, the bottom 25% only get half as much actual money increase as median people do.


----------



## Unkotare

BULLDOG said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting and all, but 2.9% for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what 4.5% means for the $22,500 max that the lowest 25% makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can play percentage games all you want, but bottom line, the bottom 25% only get half as much actual money increase as median people do.
Click to expand...


Why do you think percentages are a game?


----------



## Markle

Good news for the country and more bad news for Democrats.  This great news has been coming now for three years and the Democrats have tried to undermine it with false accusations and even pushing for impeachment before Donald Trump took office.  Why are they so desperate to harm America?

*Jobless Claims Show Labor Market Ended 2019 on Strong Footing*
JOHN CARNEY  2 Jan 2020

*The number of Americans filing initial claims for unemployment benefits tumbled last week.*

Initial jobless claims dropped 2,000 to a seasonally adjusted 222,000 for the week ended December 28, according to data released by the Labor Department Thursday.

This suggests that the labor market remained strong throughout last year despite a downtick in economic growth and widespread fears of a recession throughout much of the summer.

[...]

The U.S. unemployment rate fell back to 3.5 percent, the lowest in nearly half a century. The Labor Department will release its estimate of December unemployment, as well as figures on job creation, on Friday, January 10, a week later than usual due to the holidays.

Jobless Claims Show Labor Market Ended 2019 on Strong Footing | Breitbart

When the Democrats here start whining about my source, please include which of my FACTS are wrong.  Thank you!


----------



## BULLDOG

Unkotare said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *President Trump*!
> 
> Official data debunks Dem talking point: Low-income workers' wages rising faster than top-earners' salaries
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting and all, but 2.9% for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what 4.5% means for the $22,500 max that the lowest 25% makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can play percentage games all you want, but bottom line, the bottom 25% only get half as much actual money increase as median people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think percentages are a game?
Click to expand...


Percentages in and of themselves are not a game, but they can be used to misrepresent information like Patriot did. Just looking at percentages implies that the lower income people got more from Trump's tax breaks than  the mid and upper income groups did.


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> Good news for the country and more bad news for Democrats.  This great news has been coming now for three years and the Democrats have tried to undermine it with false accusations and even pushing for impeachment before Donald Trump took office.  Why are they so desperate to harm America?
> 
> *Jobless Claims Show Labor Market Ended 2019 on Strong Footing*
> JOHN CARNEY  2 Jan 2020
> 
> *The number of Americans filing initial claims for unemployment benefits tumbled last week.*
> 
> Initial jobless claims dropped 2,000 to a seasonally adjusted 222,000 for the week ended December 28, according to data released by the Labor Department Thursday.
> 
> This suggests that the labor market remained strong throughout last year despite a downtick in economic growth and widespread fears of a recession throughout much of the summer.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The U.S. unemployment rate fell back to 3.5 percent, the lowest in nearly half a century. The Labor Department will release its estimate of December unemployment, as well as figures on job creation, on Friday, January 10, a week later than usual due to the holidays.
> 
> Jobless Claims Show Labor Market Ended 2019 on Strong Footing | Breitbart
> 
> When the Democrats here start whining about my source, please include which of my FACTS are wrong.  Thank you!


What we need is real programs like sheep College University and training for the good jobs that we are missing out on and that are going to places like Germany and France where the rich and giant corporations are taxed enough so that there is money to invest in people and infrastructure. It is about time for wages to actually go up. Experts are wondering why it took so damn long.


----------



## Markle

francoHFW said:


> What we need is real programs like sheep College University and training for the good jobs that we are missing out on and that are going to places like Germany and France where the rich and giant corporations are taxed enough so that there is money to invest in people and infrastructure. It is about time for wages to actually go up. Experts are wondering why it took so damn long.



*Wages in the United States increased 5.34 percent in November of 2019 over the same month in the previous year.*
United States Wages and Salaries Growth


----------



## MAGAman

BULLDOG said:


> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?


It's more important that they learn civics,  the true history of America and the failure of Leftist governments than it is to encourage anal sex,  transgedering, and other Leftist dogma.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Care to explain that?


Yes. They are getting a _considerably_ higher percentage. It’s basic math that you’re desperately trying to ignore.

The funny part is, had MaObama achieved that, you’d be publicly asking him if you could give him blowjobs.

The *fact* is - wages are rising much faster for the poor than anyone else. And President Trump and the Republicans have also created record low unemployment for minorities.

Proving yet again that everyone does better under conservative policies and conservative principles.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> That's interesting and all, but *2.9%* for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what *4.5%* means for the $22,500 max that the lowest...makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?


Like all leftists...Bulldog here doesn’t understand basic math. 

See son, 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9%. Wages are going up more and faster for the poor. It’s a little technical for you simple-minded leftists so you should really just trust on this. After all, you people can’t even figure out male and female.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting and all, but *2.9%* for the median income of $63,688 adds up to almost twice of what *4.5%* means for the $22,500 max that the lowest...makes. I'm not sure how you can claim the poor is where most the increase is going when they only get about 1/2 of the increase in dollars that higher incomes get. Care to explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> Like all leftists...Bulldog here doesn’t understand basic math.
> 
> See son, 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9%. Wages are going up more and faster for the poor. It’s a little technical for you simple-minded leftists so you should really just trust on this. After all, you people can’t even figure out male and female.
Click to expand...


Yes. 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9% but in actual dollars and cents, 2.9% of $63,688 (median income) is $1846.95 while 4.5% of $22,500 (top income for bottom 25% of the country) is only $1012.50  I'm sure this is all very confusing to you, and might not even make sense for a Trump supporter, but for someone with the IQ at or above that of the average house cat, it makes lots of sense.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Yes. 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9% but in actual dollars and cents, 2.9% of $63,688 (median income) is $1846.95 while 4.5% of $22,500 (top income for bottom 25% of the country) is only $1012.50


Yes, stupid, someone who makes 3’s as much will bring home more _actual_ dollars if their increase is 1.6% less.

You still have no point. As a desperate idiot partisan hack, once your lie has been debunked, you’re now trying to convince everyone that increased wages for the poor are irrelevant. It’s the kind of stupid that can _only_ come from the left.

Again...your dumb ass would be begging Obama to let you give him a blowjob if he achieved 1/10th of that increase for the lower class.


----------



## P@triot

The left is committed to getting illegal aliens to steal elections for them. Good to see the federal government actually upholding the law. Something we didn’t see for 8 years under the Obama Administration.

Homeland Security Chief Orders Review of State Laws Allowing Driver’s Licenses for Illegal Aliens


----------



## P@triot

The Dumbocrats even managed to turn the left-wing state of Virginia into 2nd Amendment fanatics. 

Virginia gun sales skyrocket amid Democrats' plans to pass gun control laws


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9% but in actual dollars and cents, 2.9% of $63,688 (median income) is $1846.95 while 4.5% of $22,500 (top income for bottom 25% of the country) is only $1012.50
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, stupid, someone who makes 3’s as much will bring home more _actual_ dollars if their increase is 1.6% less.
> 
> You still have no point. As a desperate idiot partisan hack, once your lie has been debunked, you’re now trying to convince everyone that increased wages for the poor are irrelevant. It’s the kind of stupid that can _only_ come from the left.
> 
> Again...your dumb ass would be begging Obama to let you give him a blowjob if he achieved 1/10th of that increase for the lower class.
Click to expand...


I never said it was irrelevant.  Just that the income increase for higher paid workers is more relevant. Less increase in money is less increase in money, no matter how much you try to disguise it behind percentage points, dumb ass.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> I never said it was irrelevant.  Just that the income increase for higher paid workers is more relevant. Less increase in money is less increase in money, no matter how much you try to disguise it behind percentage points, dumb ass.


Percentages matter because it is the most fair and accurate way to measure, you extreme partisan ass.

That’s why taxes are done by percentage of what you make instead of “real” money dillhole.


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> The left is committed to getting illegal aliens to steal elections for them. Good to see the federal government actually upholding the law. Something we didn’t see for 8 years under the Obama Administration.
> 
> Homeland Security Chief Orders Review of State Laws Allowing Driver’s Licenses for Illegal Aliens



Do you think they will find as much as that silly commission Trump started looking for those 3 million illegal immigrant voters?


----------



## francoHFW

Markle said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we need is real programs like sheep College University and training for the good jobs that we are missing out on and that are going to places like Germany and France where the rich and giant corporations are taxed enough so that there is money to invest in people and infrastructure. It is about time for wages to actually go up. Experts are wondering why it took so damn long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wages in the United States increased 5.34 percent in November of 2019 over the same month in the previous year.*
> United States Wages and Salaries Growth
Click to expand...

Mainly because of minimum wage increases in Democratic states and cities. On the other hand what I said still goes


----------



## MAGAman

BULLDOG said:


> Yes. 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9% but in actual dollars and cents, 2.9% of $63,688 (median income) is $1846.95 while 4.5% of $22,500 (top income for bottom 25% of the country) is only $1012.50  I'm sure this is all very confusing to you, and might not even make sense for a Trump supporter, but for someone with the IQ at or above that of the average house cat, it makes lots of sense.


Hahahaha.....

That's the most pitiful attempt at a "More=Less" argument I've ever heard.

You people  can't keep your lies strait. You're supposed to be saying it's a Great Obama Economy,  remember?


----------



## BULLDOG

MAGAman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. 4.5% is a higher percentage than 2.9% but in actual dollars and cents, 2.9% of $63,688 (median income) is $1846.95 while 4.5% of $22,500 (top income for bottom 25% of the country) is only $1012.50  I'm sure this is all very confusing to you, and might not even make sense for a Trump supporter, but for someone with the IQ at or above that of the average house cat, it makes lots of sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha.....
> 
> That's the most pitiful attempt at a "More=Less" argument I've ever heard.
> 
> You people  can't keep your lies strait. You're supposed to be saying it's a Great Obama Economy,  remember?
Click to expand...


I knew you wouldn't have the mental capacity to understand.


----------



## francoHFW

MAGAman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think it's more important for children to be anti-liberal than it is for them to have an education required to survive and prosper in today's world?
> 
> 
> 
> It's more important that they learn civics,  the true history of America and the failure of Leftist governments than it is to encourage anal sex,  transgedering, and other Leftist dogma.
Click to expand...

I'll think I'll go with psychiatrists and psychologists and experts and not with right Wing bigots thanks


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it was irrelevant.  Just that the income increase for higher paid workers is more relevant. Less increase in money is less increase in money, no matter how much you try to disguise it behind percentage points, dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Percentages matter because it is the most fair and accurate way to measure, you extreme partisan ass.
> 
> That’s why taxes are done by percentage of what you make instead of “real” money dillhole.
Click to expand...

So after 35 years of Reagan tax rates, 70% of the country is living paycheck-to-paycheck. Great job.


----------



## Markle

francoHFW said:


> So after 35 years of Reagan tax rates, 70% of the country is living paycheck-to-paycheck. Great job.



Doesn't that amount to a lack of personal responsibility?  It also means that those people are comfortable knowing that there WILL be a paycheck next week or next month.  They trust that the economy is strong.


----------



## MAGAman

BULLDOG said:


> I knew you wouldn't have the mental capacity to understand.


I understand perfectly.

Trump's success is good for America,  and therefore bad for Democrats. 

Hence, the babbling TDS word salad.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is committed to getting illegal aliens to steal elections for them. Good to see the federal government actually upholding the law. Something we didn’t see for 8 years under the Obama Administration.
> 
> Homeland Security Chief Orders Review of State Laws Allowing Driver’s Licenses for Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will find as much as that silly commission Trump started looking for those 3 million illegal immigrant voters?
Click to expand...

Will probably find about 3 million...


----------



## P@triot

MAGAman said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you wouldn't have the mental capacity to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand perfectly.
> 
> Trump's success is good for America,  and therefore bad for Democrats.
> 
> Hence, the babbling TDS word salad.
Click to expand...


----------



## BULLDOG

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left is committed to getting illegal aliens to steal elections for them. Good to see the federal government actually upholding the law. Something we didn’t see for 8 years under the Obama Administration.
> 
> Homeland Security Chief Orders Review of State Laws Allowing Driver’s Licenses for Illegal Aliens
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think they will find as much as that silly commission Trump started looking for those 3 million illegal immigrant voters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will probably find about 3 million...
Click to expand...


Let me know when that happens.


----------



## P@triot

BULLDOG said:


> Let me know when that happens.


I will. But you’ll definitely do some asinine mental gymnastics trying to claim that 3 million just isn’t that many illegals. 

Tell us all again how 4.5% increase for the lower class is actually _less_ than the 2.9% increase for the rest.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> So after 35 years of Reagan tax rates, 70% of the country is living paycheck-to-paycheck. Great job.


That’s because imbeciles such as yourself voted for 35 years of *failed* left-wing policies.

Obama admits 95% of income gains gone to top 1%


----------



## P@triot

So to recap: under the ignorant *failed* policies of the left, the wealthy got wealthier, while wages went up the most (and unemployment went to record lows) for the lower class under President Trump and the Republicans.


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I will. But you’ll definitely do some asinine mental gymnastics trying to claim that 3 million just isn’t that many illegals.
> 
> Tell us all again how 4.5% increase for the lower class is actually _less_ than the 2.9% increase for the rest.
Click to expand...

There is no evidence of any illegals voting, just garbage crap again and spin repeated endlessly...


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> So to recap: under the ignorant *failed* policies of the left, the wealthy got wealthier, while wages went up the most (and unemployment went to record lows) for the lower class under President Trump and the Republicans.
> 
> View attachment 298173


We are running a GOP system for the last 30 years. Where is there a Reconciliation law and filibuster rule, they can pass tax cuts and cuts in services with 51 votes in the Senate while reform take 60. It's time to go. Nuclear. Obama wouldn't do it because he was black.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> There is no evidence of any illegals voting, just garbage crap again and spin repeated endlessly...


First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.


----------



## P@triot

The African-American community is waking up to the radicalism of the Dumbocrat Party and is walking away in droves...

America’s First Black Billionaire Says Democrats 'Too Far to the Left'


----------



## P@triot

So. Much. Winning. Just as *President Trump* promised.

Boosted by Trump Judges, 9th Circuit Gives Pro-Lifers a Win


----------



## francoHFW

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting, just garbage crap again and spin repeated endlessly...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
Click to expand...

Show me a story about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime. You are brainwashed functional moron. LOL please tell moderator to allow autofill to log on. Oh well until tomorrow Happy New Year and merry Christmas change the channel LOL


----------



## francoHFW

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting, just garbage crap again and spin repeated endlessly...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me a story about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime. You are brainwashed functional moron. LOL please tell moderator to allow autofill to log on. Oh well until tomorrow Happy New Year and merry Christmas change the channel LOL
Click to expand...

I see David Lynch of the Talking Heads has been voting for everyone but president on a green card and he got caught. So there you go you were right all along LOL


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see some very positive trends...

Terrible news for Democrats in 2020: Census projections showing Electoral College gains for GOP


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. How about I show you thousands of them?

Voter Fraud Is Real. This Searchable Database Proves It.


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...

Hundreds of Illegal Voters Revealed in Philadelphia


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...

Add These Voter Fraud Cases to the Growing List


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...

Texas Democrat Runoff Election Results Invalidated for 'Voter Fraud'


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...

Foreign Nationals Who Were Indicted for Illegally Voting Still on North Carolina’s Voter Rolls


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...

New Jersey woman faces federal charge for alleged voter bribery scheme involving US mail


----------



## P@triot

francoHFW said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
Click to expand...

Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...

New Voter Fraud Cases Show Need to Secure Our Elections


----------



## Markle

P@triot said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no evidence of any illegals voting...
> 
> 
> 
> First Franco denied economic data. Then he denied science. Now he’s denying reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show me *a story* about anyone being arrested for it or caught for it. They would have to be crazy to vote it would be a crime a serious crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your ignorance is _astounding_. Here is more...
> 
> New Voter Fraud Cases Show Need to Secure Our Elections
Click to expand...


Come on, you know francoHFW doesn't care, he gets his jollies being a fool and a Troll.


----------



## P@triot

Good to see so many are waking up to the horrors that are the LGBT community.

Why These Women Walked Away From the LGBT Lifestyle


----------



## P@triot

This makes me so happy. Good to see the great state of South Dakota protecting children from the left’s sexual deviance agenda...

S.D. House Passes Landmark Bill Banning Transgender Treatment on Children


----------



## P@triot

People running away from the Dumbocrats in droves. The future looks _really_ bright for the conservative movement...

Video of Hispanic former Dem attending first Trump rally goes viral: 'Build that wall!'


----------



## P@triot

People running away from the Dumbocrats in droves. The future looks _really_ bright for the conservative movement...

VIDEO: Lesbian delivers scathing takedown of 'ridiculously woke left,' announces she's 'officially leaving' the 'hive-mind cult'


----------



## Unkotare

You realize you’re just replying to yourself over and over, right?


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> You realize you’re just replying to yourself over and over, right?


Actually, I haven’t “replied” to myself even _once_. Apparently you don’t know what “reply” means.


----------



## Unkotare

P@triot said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you’re just replying to yourself over and over, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I haven’t “replied” to myself even _once_. Apparently you don’t know what “reply” means.
Click to expand...

Psycho.....


----------



## P@triot

Unkotare said:


> Psycho.....


Imbecile.....


----------



## P@triot

We continue to see very positive trends...









						EXCLUSIVE: Candace Owens tells Glenn Beck she will run for office: 'I'll win, and they won't know what hit them'
					

Too many are scared to tell the truth — 'I'm not one of them'




					www.theblaze.com


----------

